# Donor bumps, babies and beyond! Part 16



## pippilongstockings

Hi Ladies, welcome to your new home! Happy chatting 

Let me know of any changes/additions/EDDs/birthdays etc and I'll make the changes as soon as possible.

Pippi xx

*Babies and Toddlers *

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06, Mila ~ DIUI ~ 03/08/08  

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 & DFET ~ Sam ~ birthday?  

Tibbelt ~ Sweetiepie and cupcake  

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06  
Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06  

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07 

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07, Alice ~ birthday?  

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07 

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07 

pippilongstockings ~ DIUI ~ Luke 09/10/07 & DIUI ~ Zachary ~ 30/04/10  

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07 & DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 15/05/10  

ALF ~ DFET ~ baby girl ~ 08/05/08 

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08 

Tequilla Queen ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Lily ~ 30/08/08  

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ Emily ~ 28/10/08 

Camberwell nell ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 04/01/09 

Bloofuss ~ DEIVF ~ Lyle ~ 22/03/09 

LLM ~ DIUI ~ Rosa and Isabella ~ 04/04/09  

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ Oscar ~ 13/04/09 

spooks ~ DIUI ~ Baby spooks

bungeee ~ DIUI ~ Baby boy twins! ~ 16/04/09  

snoopygirl79 ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Chloe 05/05/09  

Maz08 ~ DEIVIA ~ Melissa 13/05/09 

Mitchie ~ DIVF ~ Alfie ~ 14/05/09 

Spaykay ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 13/07/09 

Daisee ~ DIVF ~ name and birthday?

Ladylottie ~ DFET ~ name and birthday? 

Hobbs ~ DIVF ~ name and birthday?

Tiny21 ~ DICSI ~ Samuel ~ 04/01/10 

Suze ~ DIVF ~ Libby ~ 19/12/09 

Dizzi ~ DEIVF ~ name and birthday?

juju81 ~ DIUI ~ Noah ~ 17/03/10 

paws ~ DIUI ~ baby paws ~ 18/03/10 

LadyBella ~ DFET ~ name and birthday?

NorthernMonkey ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ birthday? & DIUI ~ baby monkey! ~ birthday?  

Bluebottle ~ DIVF ~ Ethan ~ birthday?
MargeSimpson ~ DIUI ~ Frederick ~ 11/06/10 

Pinkcat ~ DIVF ~ Joshua ~ 03/07/10 

Mini ~DICSI ~ Lucas ~ 05/07/10  
Ella ~ DFET ~ Baby girl! ~ 21/07/10  
Teresal ~ DIVF ~ Meredith ~ 06/08/10 

*Bumps!*

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ EDD 6/08/10

Mibbles ~DEIVF ~ EDD 26/08/10

Lindz ~ DIUI ~ 11/1/11 twins!

Chrispx ~ DIUI ~ EDD 17/01/11


----------



## pippilongstockings

teresa - fantastic news about the scan, what a relief!  

Again, sorry for being awol ladies.  Any tips on coping with a very grouchy baby and a boisterous toddler gratefully received


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

A brandy for you may do the trick!!!


----------



## Ju2006

everyone !


----------



## pippilongstockings

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> A brandy for you may do the trick!!!


The infant osteopath recommended a couple of glasses of wine a night to try and get Zachary to relax a bit (he's very tense!) - I've taken her advice 

Hi ju! x


----------



## Mibbles

Hi there - room for another.

I've only just found this thread and was really pleased to learn there was a place for those who have conceived with Donor Eggs.

We are due on 26 August so I'm still not yet on maternity leave and by the looks of things I'm last in the queue at the moment.

We had our first NCT class week so it's really starting to sink in now that we're going to be parents in 10 weeks (I hope) time. Really looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing the experiences to come.

Thanks
Michele


----------



## Ella*

Hi *Mibbles *  you wont be on the end of the list for long, *chrispx* is due after you but doesn't have due date yet ( though we are helping her guess it!  ) Good to have another, bumps are looking thin on the ground & in a few weeks there really will be only a couple.

*Pippi*, I knew wine would offer more benefits than just a relaxing spritzer after birth!! ( Thank god!) I aimed to express, fridge, drink wine, feed expressed, express of alci milk & start again if need be!  Now I can have it medicinaly ( sp?) for LO 

Teresa, Pinkcat, Lizi, Marge, Mitchie, Mini, Ju, Juju, Ladybella, Paws, Tiny, spooks, snoopygirl, Alf, sarw, helly, suze, Eli, bungee everyone else who I have missed


----------



## HellyS

Welcome Mibbles and congratulations!!!!

Ella - You make me    you mad woman   

Just posting so I dont lose you all, Im at work at the minute so cant post much!

love to you all as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

welcome mibbles   

Pippi - is that cos the wine goes into your milk?    I like it!! Will add it to my list of must haves!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ella - actually the best time to drink is during a feed as it takes a while to get into the milk so won't get into the feed you are doing at the time and it should have worked it's way out before the next feed    

Yes mini, it's so it goes into the milk.  I drink an hour or so before feeding so that there's a bit in the milk for him - it's similar to gripe water apparently, that has or used to have alcohol in it.  It's only one glass of wine by the way, not an excuse to glug down a whole bottle unfortunately!

Mibbles - welcome and congratulations!

BTW - have added a piccie of my gorgeous boy on the left - isn't he lovely?    I'm a very proud (knackered) mummy!


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

Just wanted to bookmark so I don't lose the thread!! I'm at work at the mo and shouldn't be on the internet!!!     

Love to all x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oh Pippi = you've ruined it now, i thought it was a bottle!!   
Zac is bootiful!


----------



## pippilongstockings

I know - he may be extremely grouchy but he's also extremely gorgeous    They were professional photos, a friend of a friend is just moving into portrait photography (he mainly does weddings) so we got a good deal.

pinkcat, that first glass of champers after the birth is great!  And because you've not had anything for sooooo long you'll be piddled straight away    Lizi will be able to point you to info about drinking while breastfeeding.  I know a lot of people steer clear completely but I like a glass of vino with my tea most evenings


----------



## Mitchie

Hello new home ! Hello Everyone !  
Welcome Mibbles, Congratulations on your impending mummyhood   we're a jolly bunch on here and between us we can usually help with most things   
Pippi; Grouchy babies are tough work arent they ( but yes gorgeous too thankfully !) We took Alfie for cranial oesteopathy too, i'm sure it helped relax him as he too was very tense. Does Zac have colic or reflux ? Any point trying Infacol ? I know ur a 2nd time Mummy so sure you are doing everything possible. Is there ANYTHING that calms him ? Swing-chair ? Noise of Washing machine ? Alfie used to like being held/jiggled tummy-down on my arm looking out of the window. 
As for boisterous toddlers........sounds like typical boy with new baby brother  Again i'm sure youve tried everything within the boundaries of your time/energy................wear him out at the park/soft play centre ? Therapeutic play with Playdough/Water ? Some 1-1 playtime with Mummmy or daddy ? Extra cuddles and tlc ? Stories about new babies/becoming a big brother ? 
I do feel for you Pippi, i am sure you are doing your best. We cant be SuperMum all the time. Everyone used to tell me 'It gets easier'  and 'Hang on in there until 12weeks and things will turn a corner' and they were right. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Love and hugs to all Bumps and Mamas-to-be   
And Hugs and love to all Mummies and bubbas, and toddlers and LO's   
Gotta go, meant to be doing Tesco.com !!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

just bookmarking

actually got a bit of a favour to ask - if there's anyone who has used or is using 2 different donors for a sibling could you have a look at this thread.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107933.msg3830649#msg3830649
Lee Wray is a lovely man and needs some help with this issue - basically him and DW concieved with DIUI, have just tried DIVF with the same donor (and they donated half their eggs  ) but their eggs didn't fertilise and they've been told to use a different donor. If anyone has 2 or more chidlren with diff. donors could they maybe offer him an insight into this situation - thanks

hope everyone is okay  there's lots of babies coming this way soon 
hopefully there'll be some more bumps coming soon     too

hello and welcome to mibbles (what a cute name) 

sorry pippi can't help but here's a cyber hug  for you all (lovely photo too)

I had a bit of a melt down last night and told DH I couldn't make anymore Annabel  Karmel meals for Baby Spooks -I think I'm putting too much pressure on myself, I tried her with baked potato and tinned beans tonight but she wasn't too keen - I've given her a taste of the high life now and there's no going back - advice for mummies to be - jars, jars,jars  . 
I gave in and have just made a pile of Annabel Karmel inspired recipes for the freezer.  I must be stupid!

teresal - glad the scan went well 

helly - lovely photo of LO  I recall you saying you were going for tx again    
I think there was someone else TTC again too but can't remember who - was it wolla  ? sorry if I've got that wrong I'll have to read back 
night all, gotta go and put all the food in the freezer  think I should browse on the feeding section as I need to make my life simpler.


----------



## Mitchie

Spooks; Ditto on the meals front ! I know i am bordering on paranoid about giving Alfie homecooked meals all the time, wanting him to like all sorts, eat balanced meals all the time...............and God all i feel like i do is go from planning 1 meal to the next, forever cooking or tidying up after a meal


----------



## HellyS

Just popping in (at work again)  - on the meals front because of LO's probs we have been waaaayyyy behind on the weaning process and she hasnt gone down the "normal" routes. Even though, we have found that although she had a limited menu for such a long time she will now try most things (one of her faves being mashed potato mixed with tinned beans and melted corned beef!!) so please dont beat yourselves up ladies!  You arent all wonderwomen and are doing a fabulous job at being mummies without worrying that your little ones are getting homemade for every meal.  If Ive learnt anything over the past year its not to worry so much about what Emily eats as long as she has a variety of things and she is happy and healthy we will get there in the end!!!  

Well Ill get off my soap box now      on the wine front, my mam was told to have a glass of brandy when she was feeding me and I turned out ok    ....hic hic.....    Enjoy ladies you have been without for long enough!!!

We have a new addition to our family.....an 8 week old kitten (Mabel)  Totally adorable and Emily loves her!  How do all of you mummies of two manage?!?!?!?  Its hard enough with a toddler and a kitten!!!! I must admit it has scared me about having any tx!  We have our appointment in August but think we are going to wait another year before going again, just going to have a chat and things.

Hope you are all well
take care
Helly 
x


----------



## spooks

you're so right helly. I will try potato and tinned beans again soon, when all the A  K meals start dwindling in the freezer. Mitchie - glad it's not just me! Think me and Dh need to get a bit more organised so we're all eating the same thing - in fairness some of the AK meals are yummy and I do simplify them a bit. 

Ideally I think we'd be better waiting a bit for tx as I can't imagine being able to cope being a mummy of another LO but time is not on my side and if tx doesn't work I may have to have a couple of goes - I've just noticed I haven't updated the age in my profile section -I am quite a bit older than it says    
  love to all


----------



## spooks

you're so right helly. I will try potato and tinned beans again soon, when all the A  K meals start dwindling in the freezer. Mitchie - glad it's not just me! Think me and Dh need to get a bit more organised so we're all eating the same thing - in fairness some of the AK meals are yummy and I do simplify them a bit. 

Ideally I think we'd be better waiting a bit for tx as I can't imagine being able to cope being a mummy of another LO but time is not on my side and if tx doesn't work I may have to have a couple of goes - I've just noticed I haven't updated the age in my profile section -I am quite a bit older than it says    
we're going for tx next af!!!    and I haven't even had time for weekly acupuncture. I could do with a glass if wine too with all this booze chat - been off the pop for 3 months because of the impending tx.  
  love to all


----------



## pippilongstockings

ha ha spooks, keep your signature the same - if it says 35 that means that you _are _35!!  Gopd luck for next tx. It's completely exhausting having two but so so wonderful too 

Mitchie - i love you, you always make me feel better 

Helly - i completely agree with you! We give luke a balance but he quite often has cake and occassionally has chicken nuggets, chips and beans at home  He also used to have jars sometimes when he was younger. Most of the time though he had (and still does) the same as us, either on the same night or he has it warmed up the next day. He'll eat pretty much anything now, which is lucky with my cooking! I'm still working on him with curry though, he's not as keen as his mummy and daddy are! So ladies, don't give yourselves a hard time if sometimes you have to give LO a ready meal (Little Dish meals are great btw!), we can't do everything all the time 

Right, off to iron DH's shirts while I feed Zac, do my internet shopping and hoover using my finely toned butt muscles


----------



## HellyS

Wow Spooks!!!  Lots of      coming your way for a BFP!!!!!  Will be hard work, but double the fun and love            

pippilongstockings - you ARE wonderwoman!!  You make it all sounds so easy!!  Hats off to you honey x


----------



## juju81

WonderPippi - You are AMAZING!!!

Oh, I think Paws had baby Paws the same day as me!  We were due the same day & had them the same day if I remember rightly

Just booked a hols to Gran Can next June.  Me & Nick are both 30, me April, Nick August so its inbetween, just the 3 of us!!

Oh & we are getting married!!!!!!!!!!!!  (about time, we would have been together for 15yrs!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

15 yrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   we've been together 6!   

Congrats hun, you deserve it!     

Are you going to vegas?


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

Juju -- whoooo huge congratulations on getting married    

all you mummys beating yourselves up over food, i am sure you are all doing a great job and your LO are all thriving, i would say rather than spending all your time cooking seperate meals give them what you are just blend it and enjoy the time with your LO rather than in the kitchen, this time will be gone before you know it    

pippi -- that pictue is lovely and you are supermummy, if you where any more relaxed you'd be asleep. don't suppose the heat will be helping with grouchy babies either    

mini -- you are next     i though i was after you but there is pinkcat and ella first, not as scary now    

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and enjoying the lovely weather   


well i no longer have ankles, they are sooooo swollen even with my sexy stockings on, was up at 2.30 this morning soaking them in a bucket of cold water just so i could get some relief from the throbbing    

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

its horrible when they throb. When i walk and they are swollen i can feel the skin over my ankles and its 'orrible!!


----------



## juju81

Mini - Vegas or Gretna Green.  I'm not one of these weddeny (sp) people, its only having Noah thats made me want to get married as I want same surname as him.  Could just chnage name by deedpoll but its another excuse for a holiday!!  I dont like attention so will just be me & nick & my sisters & mum & dad & nicks siblings & his mum, if they want to.  Would be just as happy if it was just the 2 of us + Noah!!  Cheaper the better!!!  Its only £80 in Vegas baby!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

what goes on in vagas stays in vegas!


----------



## teresal

Mini -- i know what you mean, its not nice, after having a day of doing nothing they are much better than they where. will give them a soak before bedtime though    

juju -- come to gretna and i will come and watch, i live about 10 minutes away. it is more expensive than other places. we went to moffat, just the two of us and the register office organised witnesses. I don't like being centre of attention either. well if you decide on gretna give me a shout and will recommend some good hotels


----------



## juju81

Oh T def will, if we come on our own we may need witnesses!!!!!!  Can you fly to Gretna?


----------



## pippilongstockings

dum dum de dum, dum dum de dum, dum dum da da dum dum dum deedle dum de dum  - the wedding march for Juju!

Awww, congratulations juju that's lovely!  I hate being centre of attention too (honestly!) and found my wedding day hugely stressful.  Should've eloped but the family would have been so upset!  Good on you for doing what you want to do, it's your day after all   

Thanks for all the Wonder Woman references but I can assure you I am no such thing!  It's blinking hard work and I am knackered.  I haven't shaved my armpits in 3 weeks as I haven't got the time, I cooked last night for the first time in over 7 weeks (unless you count defrosting mum's casseroles!), I haven't ironed DH's shirts or trousers for months and I had to shut zachary in the bathroom this morning so that I could get Luke dressed without my head exploding!  However, life is getting a little easier now.  Zac is sleeping better, I am getting used to wrangling two boys and I even managed a sneaky trip to the pub this evening   

Off on my holibobs on Saturday, can't wait!  Will be back on here before then though - I'm checking obsessively for birth announcements at the moment.....


----------



## juju81

Ahh thanks Pippi, perhaps you could come & sing it !!!

I was bridesmaid for my sister last August.  I hated every second of walking down the aisle.  I was shaking like a leaf, laughing hysterically & actually ran down the aisle.  I'm not even joking.  Its on video!  Thankfully, if we did just elope, I know my parents wouldnt mind, I've always said I would get married abroad & my dad hates attention too & says thats the way to do it.  He didnt do a speech at my sisters wedding as didnt want the attention.  Bless him!  Nicks mum wasnt keen on  coming when we said it may possibly be Vegas.  She said thats fine I'll have Noah.  Basically, we have booked a hols abroad now for next year so will most prob be Gretna & if immediate family want to come then fine, if they dont then thats also fine.  I'm happy with whatever!!  I also think thats why I dont want a christening or naming ceremony, it runs the risk of people watching me & I know its Noahs day but I cant get over the fact that I have to stand at the front!!!

When I right that i sound like a right freak


----------



## juju81

Also, did you try plaiting your underarm hair to look like Pippi Longstocking  Lol xxx


----------



## teresal

juju --- hahahaha no way can you fly up here, the nearest airport is probably about 2 hours away, you can get a train to carlisle and some trains come to gretna/gretna green. my sister used to do wedding planning at one of the hotels there so if you need any info give me a shout and i will ask her, eg hairdressers, photographer, florists etc, try and stay away from the wedding rip offs in gretna thats how they make thier money     oh well if you need witnesses     or the register office can organise them for you, if its just the three of you coming and if you get stuck for transport let me know and i will pick you up from train and take you to wherever.
when we had a family meal/celebration (6 weeks after the wedding, organised by my sister   ) after we got married there was a disco in the hotel and they played a song for us to do the "first dance" to DH and i took off outside so we didn't have to do it    

pippi -- oohhh hairy pits in this weather    , you will definately have to organise some YOU time hunny. where are you going for your holidays since you don't have your van now


----------



## juju81

Oh


----------



## juju81

Not sure what happended there!

Bless you Teresa, thats very sweet of you.  The Mill do ceremony only for £150 & The Gables Hotel have a bridal suite for £340 for 2 nights.  Is that a ncie hotel & a good price??


----------



## teresal

the mill is better and its all in one place, the can organise anything for you there. the gables is a bit grubby looking now    have you looked at the garden house hotel, its nice there too and the gretna hall hotel, you can get married over the anvil there    

don't know about prices will see my sister tomorrow and let you know what she says


----------



## juju81

Ooooh, you can get married & stay at the mill for 2nights for £395.  BARGAIN.  Just need to set a date!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oooooh I love weddings!!!    I loved organising mine, i hate being the centre of attention too but i coped with it, i didn't like the photo bit but now love looking through them.

Juju - Get lots of nice photos as you will look thorugh them in a few yrs time and still rememnber that special day like it was yesterday.OOOOOOO i'm gettng teary!!   
What type of dress are you getting?? I've got mine in a special box and open it just to stroke it as i love it soooo much!!     My shoes were from bond st    I think i was high on something that day!! But I LOVE THEM!!!  I plan to wear them if we have a christening.!! 

Baby is breech again        at this rate its looking like a CS. Got to be scanned next week to see what its doing!


----------



## snoopygirl79

I'm loving all the wedding talk!! Congrats Juju!!! I LOVED my wedding day and actually didn't mind being centre of attention for a day, even though I am quite shy!!

Mini - sorry your baby is breech. C-sections aren't all bad as I ended up having one but here's hoping and    that baby turns!!

Hi to everyone else. Not much to report from me. I've got the girls dressed in England t-shirts today as they gave them to DH for his birthday so I guess they'd better wear them today!!


----------



## teresal

Juju -- thats a good offer, i would get a date set cos they get booked up well in advance, some places are booked a year in advance so i wouldn't hang about to get things booked    

mini -- not so good if you need a c-section,    the CJ moves around    

hope everyone else is ok, have a good weekend

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thats what i thought pinkcat??    
Yes Mini mini has been head down before, obviosuly gets bored!    I'm pretty sure its breech as my kicks are low down.


----------



## Mitchie

Now come on you bumps, this is Mitchie speaking and i really think you ought to be good little bumps and turn the right way and get back in the right place now, and stop being pesky rascals   
There that should do the trick !   
I'm up at this ungodly hour suffering with the worse hayfever i think i've ever had    feel like poo   
On the Wedding front i LOVED my big day, i was just so happy to be marrying my DH and sharing the day with all my nearest and dearest. It was a dream come true for me but i do understand the limelight issue totally as i will never forget myheart pounding like a drum as i stood outside the church waiting to go down the aisle, thought i was gonna burst into tears before I even made it inside   
Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hugs and love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks mitchie...........bump has just told you to begger off, he/she is not hanging upside like a monkey for no one!      

How did i guess you LOVED your wedding and the limelight!!


----------



## chrispx

Hello all, been abit awol this week...been full of cold so been bed for me after work...haven't dared take anything so just letting it run it's course. Thanks for the advice about salt water...can't remember who told me now but it seemed to work for the sore throat.

Ella- I have had a look at the EDD calcs & according to last scan the sonographer said about 23/01/11...but i'm not going to tell pippi to post it just yet until after next scan...just because i am   same reason i haven'y updated signature yet...i seriously am..   wish i wasn't so superstitious.

Mibbles- Hi..congrats & welcome. Not long for you to go, good luck.

JuJu- Congrats to you, have you set your date then? I've been to gretna not to a wedding we passed on way home from concert in glasgow & went and had a look round it was lovely...very quaint.

Pinkcat- Ouch sounds painful hun, hope it eases up....not long to go just focus on that.

Mini-    you don't have to have c-section....although not sure if i would prefer one..   terrified at the thought of giving birth..well terrified of everything at the minute!

Hi to everyone else hope you & LO are doing ok.

I'm not bad, had bits of sickness...i tend to feel sickly or actually sick when hungry, so having to keep myself topped up with food..   although i'm getting abit sick of eating the same things and trying to be healthy & eating fruit etc...but it just doesn't do i need something substantial or i start to feel ill.


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat, I wouldnt worry if baby is still to the side.  He/she (sorry cant remember if you found out) will move back to your tummy in labour.  At least baby is to the side & not to our back.  Apparently thats hideous!  Noah was side on at my last mw appoint at 38+1 & I had him a wk later so wouldn't worry about it.

Mini - I cant believe your little bundle of joy is causing so much trouble already    Your gonna have your hands full with that one   

Teresal - My mum & dad are away at the moment but have offered to pay for the wedding.  I really dont want to take the money off of them as they gave us alot for tx.  I know they wouldnt offer tho if they couldnt afford it or didnt want to help.  We are looking through caldender at the mo to try & sort out a date.  I'm quite happy to try & tie it in with our Gran Can hols next year (that would then be our honeymoon) so would be around May time but would also quite like an october wedding!!!!  Will get a date sorted for when my mum comes back tho so we can book   

Chrispx - Sorry you've been feeling rubbish.  I remember having a cold at about 12wks.  It was the worst cold I have ever had, all I wanted to do was use Vicks Sinex but I wasn't allowed.  Doc even said not to have Halls Soothers.  I had a cold when I got back from hospital after having Noah & it was so nice to be able to take something.  Hope you feel better soon hun.  
We are going to be setting a date soon...........will keep you all posted x


----------



## chrispx

Juju- I had 2 halls soothers the begining of the week? Oh no & I put a little bit of vicks vapour rub on my pyjama top? It didn't say anything on the tub about being pregnant.


----------



## juju81

I was using vapur rub, its the sinex stuff you snort!  I did have a few soothers i have to say, especially through the night when i had a tickly cough.  Noahs normal, well ish


----------



## Ella*

*Juju*, many congrats on wedding plans, how very very exciting
*Chrispx*, oh how thoughtless of me esp as I was exactly the same!! *Mini* & I didn't join our trimester thread til after 12 weeks either  Well, i think you are very lucky to be having a lovely aquarian baby  I am one  
*Mini-* oh your LO is going to be challenging then lol


----------



## chrispx

Oh juju that has reassured me, Noah is gorgeous! I only had two sweets & a bit of rub so i think i be ok.

Ella- don't worry Hun, think we all must be like that after what we been through, I did think I joined the thread early, but have needed all your advice so am glad I did. Plus I love Reading about all your LO & all the tips. Didn't know there was a trimester thread?


----------



## Ella*

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh wroe and lost it 

*Pinkcat* - how very exciting but realise scary & frustrating all rolled into one. Look forward to any news!

*Chrispx*, I too joined this thread earlier than tri thread. Trimester threads are down the page under bun in the oven. You can join in at any time, we had some ladies join just now on ours once they started maternity leave. Personally I find it great as so many ladies are going through the exact same thing as you at the same time but you can just read too  Not that this thread isn't extremely knowledgable!!


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Marge -       
      Congratulations to you, homer and baby bart hope you are doing ok. So pleased for you. Take care xxxxx

Pippi - Update details Baby Paws born 17/03/2010.  I am finding it tough to keep up too everytime i write a post baby paws wakes up and I dont get to finish it. Am reading nearly every day but not managing to post as often. Hope all well with youz.   

Juju – FAB news on wedding plans will be such fun planning it.  . I loved planning ours we sorted it in 6 months as I am so impatient. Gretna is lovely too. Howz Noah doing hope things have settled after his jab. Baby paws had his on tue and was ok so got everything crossed he is ok for next one.  

Mini - Fingers and toes crossed that mini mini turns. If not at least you will have date set that was my worst fear not knowing when or where labour would start got induced so didnt need to worry in the end.     

Teresal - Fab news about scan. Take Care  

Chrisp - Hope your sickness is settling. I was unfortunate and mine lasted till baby paws was born and was even sick during my labour but it stangely became a way of life.
I found that nothing stopped it tried ginger/medicine from dr/acupuncture. I was sick pretty much after most meals and in between.  I carried a sick bag/bowl in my handbag and just got used to it but totally sympathise with anyone who suffers with. Hope yours settles soon.   

Pinkcat - Good luck looking forward to hearing your news.    

All ok with us baby paws is still on meds for reflux and colic saw paediatrician and they have increased the reflux meds but he is gaining weight and growing so all happy.

Hi to everyone else need to go baby paws due fed. 

Take Care
Paws x x


----------



## Ju2006

Juju - congrats on the wedding arrangements.  I am like you and don't like being the centre of attention.  Quite happy to go abroad and get married (when funds allow !!!), haven't thought about Gretna Green !  May have to look into that one.....not that we will get married anytime soon.  Having babies was far more important for OH and I, he has been married twice before.  Each relationship has only lasted 7yrs........I have only 3wks before my 7yr stretch is up     .  

Juju & Paws - where has the time gone, i can't believe that your bundles of joy are 13wks already,    

Ella - hi ya bump buddy, not long to go now! YAY !  Ladies at BH said Hi the other day, went up there for a visit.

Love to everyone else, sorry I don't post much, don't get much time what with looking after a toddler and trying to rest when I can.  Will have less time when dd2 arrives.  Right off to roast some pots and do some veg.  Have already made 2 x spicey apple cakes (1 to scoff and 1 to freeze).


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ju - Have a happy 3 weeks!!!    

Pinkcat - OMG!!! I keep looking to see if i have had my show but no such luck!   

Paws - I organised my wedding in 3 months!!!     I'm impatient too!   

Chrispy - I joined this thread when i got my BFP but the pg thread freaked me out for a while, too many pg women!!!    But i went back when i was 12 weeks.


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All,

Just marking page will be back soon to do personals.......sorry for being awol dont know where the time goes cannot believe Finn is 12wks on Tuesday  )

luv 
kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## Ju2006

Thanks Mini,   , could be a double celebration if dd2 pops out in 3wks time...........


----------



## teresal

Mini -- Happy Birthday hunny    XXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## teresal

are you doing anything nice for your birthday


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I went to homebase!     

Going out for a curry tonight with DH. Can't be arsed doing anything else!! Everyone is away on hols or at work, but i'm ok. otmy sofa for company!!


----------



## honky

Hi,

Sorry to butt in your thread, just came across it. Is this just for babies conceived using donor sperm or for people who are having tx with donor?

Sorry again.

Honky


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

its for people concieved using donor egg or sperm


----------



## honky

Ahh ok. Will stick my nose back in when it finally happens for us then  

Thank you.


----------



## teresal

mini -- what exciting lives we have, going to homebase, know what you mean about everyone being at work, but hey we should be enjoying the sofa for the next few weeks cos i don't think we will have time to do much relaxing when babies get here    

honky --it for anyone who has conceived using donor sperm/eggs, there are other threads for having tx hunny 

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I just want to eat eat eat!   

If baby is breech on weds scan then they will get me in for c-section before due date    My MW friend told me!! So i may be seeing CJ by fri!!!   

I wonder what s/he looks like?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

OMG just realised you are 34 weeks today!!


----------



## teresal

OMG mini -- am sooooooo excited, not that i want you to have c-section, but just think another few days and CJ could be here spin can't imagine how excited you must be, i am bursting for you. cj is going to be beautiful (and naughty haha)
i know 34 weeks, how the heck did that happen    another


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

My cat is giving me the eye    wants feeding..........greedy bugger!


----------



## juju81

Omg mini, I always wondered wot Noah looked like! How exciting

am booking my wedding tomorrow!


----------



## Ju2006

Happy Birthday Mini, hope you enjoyed your curry ! 

Teresal - congrats on being 34wks, not long now eh ! 

Juju - happy wedding booking, so exciting


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oooh Juju - where are you having it? can i be your wedding organiser!!


----------



## juju81

Ha ha, we are getting married at The Mill Forge, Gretna Green (actually just outside GG).  Wont have alot to organise, getting a nice dress from Debenhams & Nick & Noah will be hiring the same suits, probably charcoal colour.  Nicks family have jumped on the bandwagon tho so its looking more & more likely to be just be, Nick & Noah.  Shame, I'd love my sisters there but cant have one & not the other!  Teresa, we may call on you yet to act as our witnesses, loL!

Mini - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, just to warn you, they have been known to get you in there & then  xxxx


----------



## teresal

Juju -- no problem,what date have you set?  if you are getting married at the mill you will need transport from the train cos it is about 2/3 miles outside gretna green, so let me know if you are coming by train and i will pick you all up and drop you there, there aren't any taxis outside the place so you would just be abandoned when you got off train and if you got train to carlisle its to far to get a taxi from there, prob cost about £50.. either way would be nice to see you when you get here and we can see our babies     shame about Nicks family, can you not just ask your sisters to go anyway

mini -- good luck tomorrow hunny, what time are you there. next time we here from you you could have had CJ   

hi to everyone else


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Wedding sounds lovely Ju   
They won't keep me at hospital as they haven't got a mat unit there, my hospital is a different one. Plus all the cons and mw will of gone home by the time i've had it!   

Appt is 4.30pm. I told DH if he wantes to watch the footie then he can instead of coming for scan    I can use it to my advantage another time!!!


----------



## Ella*

Ooh *Mini,* all the best with the scan today! Hope LO has turned again - Getting exciting! Did I read your are getting married in a few months too? What a wonderful year!!!
*Ju*, we have BH visit to look forward to then :-D
*Teresal,* you are a gem providing taxi service up at GG, what fun if Juju takes you up on it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

No ella, its JuJu that is getting married! I;ve been married 4 yrs, TTC 4 yrs and pg for 4 yrs!


----------



## Mitchie

Ooooh Good luck 2day Mini !     Cant wait to hear your news !! And btw I think you read me wrong regarding loving the limelight, I think I have an altered ego on FF........must be the anonnimity.......I really am not the most confident person in the real world!   Hope all goes smoothly for you 2day my lovely   
JuJu ; Congrats on booking your wedding, how exciting     
Teresal; 34 weeks, woohoo ! I was elated when i got to that stage, and then as every week went by just so grateful that bump stayed in and cooked to perfection until his due date   
love and hugs and luck and laughs to you all on this sunny day xxxx


----------



## vw22

Hi girls, I normally post on another abroadies thread but wondered if anyone here could give me any hope or maybe direction on where to look for info. 

As you can see from my profile I have had many attempts and the last ones all being with donor eggs and DH sperm. No luck! A natural bfp was a complete shock but ended in a missed miscarriage. Doctors all confused and are only suggesting donor sperm as the next thing to change. We have no known issues with DH sperm so its definately a case of "no idea what else to try'!

Anyway I just wondered if anyone had experienced failed attempts with donor eggs then added donor sperm and had success? 

Its all about hope at this stage!!!

Many thanks vx


----------



## Ella*

*Mini*- LOL, hmm, I did think you were married ( as you say DH) but somewhere someone said to *Juju* that they were getting married in 3 months I think, oh dear I will have to read back lol - have now read back & no one is getting married in 3 months lmao 

*vw*, best of luck  . II see you have tried immu, was it with tests or just trying it all? Is it worth another shot, are there any more tests to have? Ivig is so painfully expensive, if it suits you intralipids are being used a lot & much much cheaper, they sometimes work for some where ivig has failed too. I see you got bfp but mc   so something worked for a while... Good luck anyhow, whatever you do next  Sorry if you only wanted a reply from people who went donor egg & sperm.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ella - I said, "I organised my wedding within 3 months"  i.e From getting engaged to wedding day!!    

VW - Have you seen a uroligist for the swimmers? Maybe you could look on the immune boards? Not everyones cup of tea but worth a look.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

just had scan, baby is head down so no planned c-section for me! She said it has short legs like me! and is about 6lb 14oz!


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Mini - Fab news about scan. Good weight at 6 -14. My last scan day before delivery they predicted 5lb 7oz and baby paws was 7 lb so fingers crossed yours is spot on.  

Pinkcat - Fingers crossed the tea does the trick.   

All ok with us baby paws less sick since we increased meds on friday so am well chuffed. Am back at weight watchers class as desperate to lose 2 stone this summer as I have 3 weddings to go too Aug/Sept.      that I can lose it.

Hi to everyone
Take care
Paws x x


----------



## Pootle77

Hi everyone,

Never got round to posting on the bumps and babies board while I had a bump, and now that has prematurely gone I thought I would!!!
  
  Sorry I haven't been on in ages and ages but thought I'd update you all.
  
  After a very non-eventful pregnancy I had an extra scan on Friday as I  was measuring 28 weeks even though I was 33 and we were told there was  a fatal problem with babies placenta, I was admitted straight away and  after his heart beat dropped to 30 on the CTG I had an emergency  c-section on Saturday morning, at 33 weeks plus 6 days.  Little man was  born at 8.26am, weighing 3lb 15oz and spent 3 days in intensive care.  He's now been moved to the special care baby unit.  He is absolutely  perfect, I could drink him in, just so incredibly small.  I am  shattered what with spending my time with him and double expressing  every 3 hours, including through the night, so that I can keep him in  milk for when he needs it - he currently only has 2mls an hour through  an NG tube.  We've been told if the scan had been on Monday instead it  would have been too late and our little man would already have been  dead.  As you can imagine we're in a huge state of shock but feeling  incredibly lucky at the same time.
  
    Love to you all. xxx.


----------



## Ju2006

oh Pootle, bless you and your little man.  SO happy too hear that he is OK, esp after what could have been....! x


----------



## paws18

Pootle -            Got fingers and toes crossed that you get little one out of special baby care and home soon. Thats good he is out of ITU after 3 days.
My best friend has had a wee premature baby after placental abruption he was under 3lb when born at 31 weeks and is now a happy and wild 2 yr old. Its a really scary time when they are so small but am so pleased for you that you got scan when you did. Take care of you too.    
Paws x


----------



## Ella*

*Pootle*, so glad to hear it all worked out, omg how scary! Thank goodness! Hope he is home soon 

*Mini* I am


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ella -    so am i for doing it within 3 months!   

Pootle - What a scarey time you;ve had hun, but glad things are getting better.    Does Baby have a name?


----------



## Mitchie

Pootle; Gosh what a fright, but so glad little man is out of ITU already. My  Brother's little boy was born at 29wks, weighed 2lb 9oz, and yes it was a hugely worrying time for them but they are amazingly tough little things these bubbas, and he was back home before his due date and is now a robust and lively and clever 7yr old   Try and accept all sources of help and support if you can, in whatever form, and look after yourself my lovely   You will get there, and we are all here if u need anything !!    Strokes and kisses and love to your new little man, and all the best wishes xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teresal

pootle -- huge congratulations on the birth of your wee man, must have been very scary though, at least he is in the right place now    

mini -- so glad CJ has turned and you can have him/her naturally, just get your finger out    

paws -- lovely to hear from you, glad baby paws is doing well and well done to you getting to weight watchers. i have a wedding at the beginning of september and one end of october and i don't think i will be getting into anything but a tent by then    the first one is fine cos its my sisters and she won't mind what i wear but the second is my cousin and its a fancy affair    might not go yet cos i think they are saying NO children and i am not leaving baby that early on, would also mean having to take him/her to Glasgow to DH's mum & dads for the night and thats just to far away when he/she is so small, i will just worry the whole time anyway    

pinkcat --- come on, what is this baby waiting for    

vw -- am sorry hunny, i can't really say anything about using donor embryos, my DH had no swimmers at all so we had no choice but to use DS. hope somebody comes along soon that can help you out    

mitchie -- thanks hunny, don't really know where the time has went, getting a bit scary now thinking in about 6 weeks we will have a baby to look after    

ella -- its just so awkward to get around here if you don't have your own car, we get buses every hour but don't go anywhere near where juju needs to go, she would probably need to travel another hour and 3 buses just to get 2/3 miles     would be mad to do that. would be nice to see her as well of course    

hi to everyone else... where has the sunshine gone   

teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

The suns here my lovely !!       Just been and ordered a lightweight ( under 1 tog) sleeping bag for my Little Man, its just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot in his room at night


----------



## vw22

Thanks everyone for your comments, will keep trying to figure all this out! Yes have done immunes with IVIg and may have to do again... I know this is not a straightforward case to answer but thanks again for your ideas... great to see so many of you with such lovely success stories! vx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - I have a wedding in Aug      baby could be 4-6 weeks old. What the frig am i to wear!! What will my body look like??!!!!   

Ps - Mine is a fancy affair too!


----------



## teresal

mini -- you could always wear a tent then pass it onto me     not even going to think about it for now, might not go anyway, DH doesn't want to leave junior either so will just make that an excuse. my sister will be happy with whatever i wear as long as we are all there, so probably just trousers and a top (that will hide everything) and stay back at the photos    

mitchie --     i want some sunshine here, its raining at the minute, was going to go weed the veggie patch, no chance of that now, can't tell whats veg and whats weeds anyway


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Just a quickie post to say hi as just been catching up on everyone's news. There's been a few ups and downs since the birth, what with bubs being admitted to the neonatal unit and then me being readmitted myself. It's taken us both a while to recover from the birth but things seem to be getting on the right track now that we're home again and he's such a gorgeous, gem of a wee boy, that despite everything we've been able to really enjoy and appreciate him. 


Quick question to the mums - how to you manage to keep the room cool enough in this weather? - ours is always around 23-24C which is supposed to be to high, even with the windows open!


Thanks to Teresa for posting our news   6 weeks and counting......?


Good luck to Mini, Pinkcat and Ella - who are racing to be next I think?   


Pootle - congratulations    and thank heaven you had your scan on Friday! The neonatal unit where we were, was wonderful and I felt they gave us wonderful support and encouragement to continue breast feeding. Hope the wee man is growing big and strong as we speak and hope you're able to take him home soon.     


Hi and hugs to everyone else,


Mx


----------



## teresal

marge -- your welcome honey   , you have had a bit of a rough time since the wee man has been born but so glad all is ok now. i know i'm not a mummy yet but the only things i can think of is getting a fan and we shut our curtains when the sun is out just to stop it shining in, seems to work as well, but its not easy in this weather, bet you are glad that he is here and you are not still plodding about with a bump    

xx


----------



## Ju2006

Marge - as a mum already I am afraid I do not have the answer to that one..............dd1's room was 29    last night !  Know it is different when they are older but i have no idea on how to cool the rooms down when they are newborn.  Less clothes I think !

Mini - i am sure you will be fine.  DD1 was only 3wks old when we had a suprise 40th for OH (I had arranged it) and thankfully I was back in my 'normal' clothes after a wk of her being born..............even managed to get an Oasis top to fit which is not normal for me at the best of time let alone just giving birth.

Hope everyone else is doing OK, not so sunny today but more muggy than normal..................swetty betty's all round !


----------



## northernmonkey

Hi girls,

I think I was still preggers last time I posted on here - I've been reading everyone's news but just don't seem to find time to post.  Anyway, just wanted to say-

congratulations to Marge - sorry to hear you've had a rough first few weeks but pleased that you're enjoying your lovely little boy.  As for the bedroom temperature, ours has been around 24 - 27 degrees some nights over the last couple of weeks and I've just put dd down to sleep in her nappy and nothing else - no blankets or anything.  

Mini - you must be relieved that baby is back in the right position.  Hope he or she is here soon!

Pootle - congratulations on the arrival of your little boy, what a terrifying experience you must have had though.  You must be so exhausted too, what with the shock of it all aswell as the surgery and all the expressing, bless you.  Hope baby is back home with you soon.   

Teresa - your pregnancy seemed to fly at first and now it seems to be dragging (probably even more so for you...)  Hope you manage to enjoy this last part of your pregnancy despite the swollen ankles etc.    

Juju - congrats on the wedding news! my brother got married at gretna and it was a really nice day.

Hi to everyone else, Sorry for lack of personals, just realised what time it is and need to get tea on...


----------



## teresal

pinkcat -- thanks for that info, will have a look on there and see if i can see something after i have the baby.    

NM -- its definately dragging now in a funny way, days are dragging but weeks are going by quite quick if you know what i mean     think i am just living from one midwife appointment till the next. hope you and the girls are ok and you have got into a routine    

mini -- how are you doing, any signs of CJ coming soon    

Hi to everyone else, nice and sunny here today but with a breeze so its a lot better than it has been (no sign of any rain either)

teresa xx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Thanks everyone for your lovely messages of congratulations - we're still struggling a bit with the breast feeding, but I'm determined to persevere a bit longer and see if things improve. We're having to offer bottles of expressed breast milk to top the wee man up, so he may just give up trying to latch on altogether.


Lizibee - I was hoping you might be able to give me some motivation boost to get me through the weekend till the BF clinic on Tues? It's hard to not let it get me down at the moment.   


As for post pregnancy outfits - Babes with Babes is a bit pricey but have some really lovely nursing and "transitional" outfits. I decided to treat myself to a pair of trousers from there and I've been living in them ever since - really comfy and still stylish.


Teresa - are you getting weekly updates from Baby Center or somewhere? - that was always a wee marker and I loved seeing the online baby develop.


NM - Are you breast feeding - how did you find it? Are you all organised and in a routine now, or should I just get used to not having a routine?


Ju - thanks, the health visitor said the same - just a light sheet and maybe a vest and it's ok to keep the windows open, but to try to keep him to the other side of the room.


Juju - congratulations on the wedding plans. Gretna should be a really cool way to get married. Did you know you can get mini kilts for babies - as you're in Scotland?   


Mini - yippee, CJ is getting himself already, you're cleaning like a mad woman. Make sure you've got that car seat all ready!


Hi and hugs to everyone else,
Mx


----------



## Mitchie

Marge; I still wory about Alfie in the heat and he's 13months old now ! Tonite i have just put him in a nappy and 1 tog grobag (cant use a sheet now cos he moves around sooooo much !!). Last summer when he was newborn and it was scorching we did actually have a fan in the room ( not blowing directly on him ). In a way it was easier then because we were getting up to him for feeds every few hours so we could reassess his clothing/bedding/the fan if it had got cooler/hotter. Now I have to hope i've made the right decision at bedtime, and you know what i shouldnt worry because he sleeps through and is just fine !
Breast feeding was tough for me too. Alfie latched on ok but wanted feeding almost constantly.....he'd feed for 40 mins, and then want more 45 mins later !! I knew i had to feed on demand for me to keep producing enough milk for him, but it was exhausting. So we tried topping him up after evry feed with formula, while i expressed to encourage my milk to come thru, but it just didnt get any easier. I gave up after 12 days, was really sad but relieved in a way too because I was absolutely shattered ( did i mention Alfie had colic ? Can you tell how badly that affected me ? i will never forget it !!) My milk finally came in on the 14th day !!!! ( apparently that can happen sometimes when youve had a c/s cos the hormones that are released when baby leaves the birth canal are delayed) ANYWAY all I can say is, try and stick with it and hopefully you will get some advice that works for you. We had plenty of help and advice, just no milk    Dont you dare feel bad about yourself my lovely, you are doing your best, or should that be breast !!
And as for a routine, I clearly remember thinking 'We need a routine, we should have a routine by now, what does the manual say about routines' but honestly it does seem that they do settle into a pattern eventually and you can just tweak it here and there to suit you when it does start to happen.   
tereasal, pink cat, mini, Pippi, helly, Eli, Sar, Going it, Ella, Juju, Ju,pootle, paws and all........................hi !


----------



## HellyS

Just a quick post ladies as Im suposed to be "chilling" with DH as Emily is sleeping at my folks' tonight.  Just wanted to say to Pootle firstly congraulations on the birth of your baby but also send you big   .  A little advice to you is to ask the neonatal nurses to give you as much contact with your baby as possible.  When Emily was in there I was expressing and giving the mik via NG when she was in her incubator but in hindsight I wish i had of asked if we could have cuddled her during her feeds as Im sure it would have helped with my milk/bonding.  Another tip is to have a photo of your baby with you when you are expressing - I doubled the amount when i had Emilys photos with me.  Its soul destroying being away from your baby and I still "miss" those early days but your baby is here and is going to be home with you before you know it.  If you need any suppoort or an ear to have a moan at then just shout up hun   

Hello and hugs to everyone else!!!!  Sorry i I dont get on much! As i said Emily is at nanna and grandas tonight as Im off on a girly weekend to Leeds tomorrow, going to miss her soooo much  but Im looking forward to being Helen for a bit!

x


----------



## snoopygirl79

Congrats Pootle on the brith of your baby boy!! My girls were in neonatal for 3 weeks and it felt like a lifetime at the time but it was the best place for them and it helped me get established with breastfeeding and a good routine for when we all got home. Lots of   

I had to go and buy some cheap trousers after I gave birth as I couldn't fit into any of my old ones for a while    I managed to lose all my baby weight by breastfeeding but have started creeping up again so I'm trying to do Weight Watchers now to get my weight down but I'm not doing very well!!!


----------



## spooks

hello all,

 to pootle 

and big hugs to you too, it must be a very stressful situation but things will get easier I'm sure. Well done on the BFing it must be very difficult for you, hope you are being well looked after at the hopsital   

Sorry I can't manage personals - I need my bed and I am also completely distracted by impending tx. I thought it would be easier/not matter as much this time but it's very difficult.

I struggled with BF (may have mentionned it once or twice before   - like mitchie and the colic  ) and I'm not in a position to give advice as I made a bit of a mess of it - but I did manage to combination feed for 6months (it was very hard and on reflection probably not worth it) but I did it by just taking it one day at a time - I thought to myself 'if i can just keep going today and see how I feel tomorrow' - for 6 months  don't think I'd do it again though - sometimes you need the confidence to say sod it I'm not going to BF and I suspect that may happen if I'm lucky enough to have the chance again. I really don't want to seem negative and put people off I just think sharing my experience may help some people who are struggling. 
 
someone mentionned a wedding outfit - what about a maxi dress?

juju -congrats to you and DP, hope your wedding plans go well  
night all, love spooks


----------



## Mitchie

Spooks I agree with you on the BF comment e.g having the confidence to say ' sod it'    There's a LOT of pressure to BF. Good luck with impending tx my lovely, i can understand your angst cos having been there before you are older and wiser, which isnt neccesarily a good thing as you know maybe too much info ! But that experience will also help when bubs arrives cos it'll be plain sailing for a 2nd time Mumma !


----------



## juju81

I was one of those who stuck up for myself with bf.  Best decision ever!!!!!!!!!

Good luck with tx Hun xx


----------



## spooks

JUJU - Power to the formula feeders!!!!   JUST SAY NO    

What I should say is 'JUST DO WHAT YOU'RE HAPPY WITH' 
I'm sure lizzi will be on soon to give a balanced view on this     (I wouldn't want to be responsible for people burning their breast pumps and pads)  

Helly - i've been thinking of you on your girlie weekend lots      mad I know. But I think I should do the same very soon 

I am getting very        anxious/excited/ negative/ positive about impending tx  
love to all


----------



## Ju2006

Spooks - good luck with your impending tx, you will be fine 

BF - dd1 never latched on properly which left me sore and cracked, I didn't get BF support as I had her at home so made the decision to bottle feed.  It is more than likely that I will bottle feed dd2 when she arrives.  dd1 is a bundle of health (give or take the odd ear infection) and I don't feel that bottle feeding her has disadvantaged her at all.  Very very happy with my decision.  Girls please do not beat yourselves up about breast feeding, you have to do what you feel is right for you and if you feel comfortable with Bottle Feeding then go for it.  Your baby = your way !!!!!!!!!


----------



## juju81

Your baby = your way (sorry not mastered quotes on iPhone) well put!  It just grates me when breastfeeders bang on about how great it is and persevering etc etc, it can't be good for you having the stress? I'm going to stop there otherwise I'll just get angry, lol xxx


----------



## Ju2006

Juju - we are soooo alike, maybe it's the name !!!!    i have recently had OH's 18yr old niece (mum to a 2wk old) giving it the big up to breast feeding and how she is only 2lb away from her pre preg weight and that is all down to BF'ing  !  Had to grit my teeth a little !  Gonna stop too otherwise I will rant away ! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Shes back to her pre pg weight after 2 weeks, cos she fecking only 18!!!!!!!


----------



## Ju2006

I know Mini, was soooooooo    that she had the cheek to even say anything.  She want to try being 33 and 4st overweight !     (with or without being preggers)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

try being 38!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juju81

Lol, I weighed less than before i was preg 2 wks after giving birth & Noah didn't even so much as  skim my nipple    .  I am still about 3 stone overweight but not the point, you can still lose weight without BF.         

Girls, I have something to tell you, you cant put anything on ** as not even my sister knows (we are VERY close!).  I'm getting married 7th September, this year.  Had booked it for 4th October 2011 but Nicks family have really    me off & stressed me out this wknd that we decided to book for just the 3 of us.  We had said if people want to come they find there own way there & pay for own accomm & my 2 sisters were going to go by train as one lives in London & the other hates driving.  Nicks mum then decides she cant afford train tickets etc so trys getting sis etc to go in her people carrier & share driving.  Then, Nicks step-dad asked where his invite was.  Nock blew his top round there yesterday with his mum (was actually grinning to myself when she said "fine take us 3 off the list   )  I didnt freakin invite anyone to start with 'cos we just wanted to dissapear so was getting all stressed & my parents said today just go the 3 of you, we'll give you the money for it all.  So I phoned them & got it changed.  Will mean I go back to work a married Mrs Grieves!!!!

anyway, am off on my jolly holidays tomorrow to Bridport, so might not be able to post, am hoping to hear some baby news while away tho   

xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Ok, Try being 43 !!!          
JuJu; Congrats on setting the date my lovely ! Your secret is safe with us ! Bless your Ma and Pa for understanding and helping you to do it your way    Something special to look forward to. xxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Firstly, sorry I don't post more frequently, but I do read on a daily basis and you are all in my thoughts....

Pootle - Huge conratulations on the arrivel of your baby boy. Wow what a scary time you had, but luckily your little man is here safe and well and in the best place possible. Sending loads of growing big and strong vibes     

Mini - 40 weeks  has mini mini got their eveiction orders yet?? (ie how far over will they let you go before doing anything?)

Okay, so I'll step up onto my little soap box for a moment to give my view on BF - I also had troubles both with latching on and lack of supply, I had to start topping up at 5 days cos she just wasn't getting enough and was unsettled. Once I started this she settled straight away after a feed and put herself straight into a 3 hour routine and stayed there. What they don't tell you about is that not all babies know how to latch on properly and not all bodies work correctly to produce the right amount of milk - trust me I tried lots and none of it improved my supply. Some people are lucky, their babies take to it (ie latch on properly) easily, they have enough milk and BF is a wonderful experience BUT for others this is not so and NOBODY should judge or be judged if the chose not to try BF or try but stop because of difficulties. (not saying that anyone on here is/does this but it can often feel that this is happening from various people). All I can say to all you expectant mums is do what you feel is best for you and your baby and ONLY you and your baby.

_Steps down from soap box_

Ju-ju - huge congratualtions on setting a date and what lovely parents for supporting you all the way. September is the best month the get married in 

Hope everyone else is well and this heat isn't causing too much discomfort for those of you fast approaching your EDD.

Love and hug to all
ALF
xx


----------



## LadyBella

JuJu - congrats on setting the date dont blame you doing it just the 3 of you   

Pootles -lots of positive growing vibes sending your way xxxx

I tried breastfeeding but it was v v hard with all the infections etc that I kept getting after c section and Finn picked up on my stress which rubbed off on him. Soon as I put him on bottle I now have one very contented little baby. Was made to feel v guilty at first by midwife she even pushed the losing weight so keep on doing it. Iput 4 stone on whilst pregnant and 2 and a half has stayed on but I not bothered as I got one happy little chappy. 

Mini - Hoping for some baby news soon not long to go xxxx


----------



## juju81

Lady Bella, when is your duw date

Alf - Nice to hear from you, I read every day but dont always get the chance to write.  Should be in the shower but am on here!!!! Oops!


----------



## LadyBella

Already had my lo JuJu on 30/3/10 just got update my profile xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Just bookmarking, will be back soon
Hi to everyone
Tiny xx


----------



## juju81

LDybella, sorry I did know that ( embarrAsed face)!


----------



## LadyBella

No worries,I lose track all time on here   

It is way way too hot to sleep tonight the fan has started to circulate warm air boo


----------



## Mitchie

What gorgeous baby boys you have there.....fab photos !
ur not wrong about the heat!!


----------



## northernmonkey

Teresa - we are doing great thanks, the first 5 or 6 weeks were pretty tough but we then seemed to turn a corner and things are much easier now.  Our older daughter still absolutely adores the little one which definitely helps - don't think I could have coped with jealousy on top of sleep deprivation....

Marge - yes I'm breastfeeding the baby and I did struggle at first, but we've got there in the end.  I was convinced that I wasn't making enough milk but baby's weight increased fine so I was obviously wrong.  I know breastfeeding isn't for a lot of people but personally I would have been gutted if I hadn't been able to do it this time round.  Having said that, if things hadn't have improved when they did, I don't know how much longer I could have carried on... Good luck at the clinic on Tuesday, but don't beat yourself up if you decide to call it a day - as disappointing as it might be, don't spoil these precious first weeks stressing about something that at the end of the day doesn't make you a better or worse mum.    As for routine, we still don't have one!  The new baby just has to fit into my older girl's routine so half the time she is still in her pj's by lunchtime because I haven't had time to get her dressed in between the nursery run, shopping etc!

Juju - congratulations on setting your wedding date, how exciting!  Your folks sound really supportive, how lovely for you to be able to do it how you want without being sent on a guilt trip by them.

Hiya to everyone else, sorry for no more personals but it's way past my bedtime...

NM
x


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

mini/pinkcat -- whoooo you are both fully cooked now    

juju -- yeahhhh you have set a date, congratulations    

NM -- glad all is going well with the girls    

ladybella/juju -- love the pictures of the boys, they are both lovely    

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals for now, really need to have a sleep, been up most of the night

AFM -- have just come back from clinic as had a serious panic cos haven't felt junior move much yesterday, so decided to start monitoring at 6am, been drinking ice water, had food, laid on my side, on my hands and knees, DH was poking my belly all to no avail, he/she just wasn't moving so had a flap on this morning and phoned midwife at 10am, been to have a trace, all looks fine apart from just when she put the trace on the heartbeat dropped really low but the following 30 mins was fine and he/she was moving about but i still couldn't feel anything, she reassured that he/she was moving but thinks that he/she has moved so when he/she kicks or punches its moving inwards rather than outwards, she spoke to cons at the hospital and he seems to think the same so have to go back on wednesday and have it all done again then if i'm still not feeling anything will probably have to go to the hospital and have a scan and be monitored over there for a day    
was thinking i'd got past the panicing stage but obviously not, poor DH didn't know what to do, he was flapping worse than me when she said to go for a trace, bless him 

hope everyone is ok    

teresa xx


----------



## Ella*

*Teresa*, sorry you had this worry, thank goodness for technology with scans etc 

*Juju*, don't tell anyone the date & elope lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - Your panick won't stop. I still panick now!    Even panicked today but did my relaxing birth CD and CJ woke up!


----------



## teresal

thanks mini and ella, yep will worry till he/she is here, just wishing the days away and hoping that all stays well for another few weeks yet

mini -- your pregnant lady is 100% ready, has nobody told CJ this


----------



## Ju2006

teresal - oh bless hope all is OK, thank god for modern technology.  Very worrying when you don't feel them move.  Mine has been having quiet moments too, TBH sometimes I can see the movements but not feel them from the inside, how can that be   .  I would love to say that the worrying stops when they get here......OMG i definately doesn't, it gets worse !


----------



## Angels4Me

hi

wonder if anyone here can help me.

Im waiting for donor to ovulate, meanwhile i have ovulated early/poss anovulation cd13 (we were going to try de as a backup to my natural cycle). my question is, which is the latest date that my body could receive a blastocycst to hopefully enable a successful pregnancy? As im now cd13 and donor is not yet ready for ec

appreciate any opinions

angels x


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Thanks for all the reassurance girls re: BF'ing. I do know it says nothing about how good a mum I'm going to be, but when it was working I really loved it - surprising myself hugely! I think I just need to set a deadline for myself for things to start getting better and if it's still not working then call it a day and tell myself that I gave it my best. Have to say though, the last couple of days have been (touch wood) better - so with a little guidance on getting round the dreaded nipple confusion, we might get to enjoying it again?!     


Pinkcat/Mini - can't wait to hear your news when the wee ones arrive. It really is so exciting to hear of new babies on here - gives me a warm glow!      


Teresa - the last few weeks are incredibly scary. Think it's that feeling that you're so close to meeting this amazingly precious thing. I was told that I might not feel him as much latterly as he moved down and had grown so big that the there wasn't much round to get good kicks in. Someone suggested a warmish bath to get bubs moving and reassure yourself. It didn't really work for me, but try lying towards one side and then the other and the baby is supposed to move with you.  Hopefully they'll be able to give you good reassurance on Wednesday.


Ju2006 - the worrying definitely doesn't stop - just hoping I just get used to it and don't turn into a nightmare over-protective mum!   


NM - total respect to mums of more than one - you must be super organised!


The baby pictures are gorgeous! Must learn how to add mine too!


Mx


----------



## northernmonkey

Marge - hope the breastfeeding is still going ok for you - like you, I do really enjoy it so I understand how gutting the thought of possibly having to give up can be.  I'm afraid I don't have any advice re the nipple confusion but I'm sure the bf'ing clinic will be able to help you tomorrow.  As for calling me super organised - I wish...  I may be many things but organised has never been one of them...  I've just finally learned how to let things go and take one day at a time.  I actually did a full week's shop today for the first time in months rather than doing a daily trip to Tesco's for the one day's food because I usually can't think beyond the next meal.... 

Teresa - Hope everything goes ok on Wednesday, it's so scary when baby goes quiet but thank goodness the drs are able to check on him/her.   

Angels - sorry but I can't help with that one, fingers crossed everything works out for you this month though.   

Pinkcat - Hope baby shows up soon!  Out of interest did you have IUI or IVF?  The reason I ask is that my youngest daughter was officially 6 days late, but she actually arrived 40 weeks and 1 day after we had the IUI done, so to my mind she was pretty much on time.  Would be interesting to see what you would make your due date if you work it out that way and see if it comes true....

Sorry no more personals, I'm off to bed - can hardly keep my eyes open tonight so am off for some much needed kip.

NM
x


----------



## northernmonkey

Pinkcat - your poor mum going 3 weeks over!  One thing I learned from my last pregnancy was that if I have any more babies (   - would love another) is that I'm going to tell everyone that my due date is 2 weeks after the actual date because I got so fed up with hearing 'no baby yet then?' from everyone I spoke to after my due date had passed.  Hopefully you will have exciting news for us soon anyway!!  As for the breastfeeding statistic on The Wright Stuff, I wonder how many of those women never really wanted to breastfeed in the first place but felt pressured into giving it a go?  I know plenty of women who were pressurised by husbands (!), midwives, media etc to breastfeed and only lasted a few weeks because it made them miserable.  So I would try to put that figure out of your mind and if you do want to breastfeed, just take it one day at a time and make use of all the support available.


----------



## eli..g

Hi all

just quickly nipping on to say hi.... been catching up on all your news....  just got internet dongle sorted in our new pad(now i feel not quite so lonely)... so will be back with you all now   

We have finalyy settled in to our new home and are left with a bit of cleaning in the old house to sort and LOTS of boxes left to un pack but its all liveable now.  Our holiday was fab and sunny and hot.  Relaxing.... no way.. but good never the less.

Hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine Spaek very soon ladies xx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

AFM -- had my trace done this morning everything is fine, I had a huge movement in my tummy yesterday and everything seems to be back to normal, told M/W this morning and she is now thinking that baby has been breech so wouldn't be able to move as much and since it moved yesterday it can again now, when she put the trace on the other day she had to put the pads high on my tummy but today was really low, so think she is right. baby had hicups when she put me on the machine, was amazing listening to it     

eli -- welcome back    

Hi to everyone, hope all are ok    

teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

tereasal; Fab news Hun !


----------



## teresal

thanks mitchie    

mini -- didn't want to reply on other thread, so many just going through tx and having bad results so have came over here. yep a naughty baby, doesn't take after its mummy     am scared to lean over to much now just incase it flips back again now      hope you start on your own and you won't need the induction...COME ON CJ. have they not tried sweeps yet, my midwife said if i go over they will do that first     not sure how i feel about that. you will have to make some advances to DH and see if that works    

these babies are taking there time, anyone heard from pinkcat today... you both must have very comfy babies in there


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I'm having a sweep tomorrow    and again at the weekend    DH just laughed when i mentioned the 'other'!    Obviosuly my body is a comedy sketch now!   

Remember CJ was breech until last week    apprently they can turn back and forth so don't worry. also they can be breech to the last minute and then once labour starts, they turn    
Clean some skirting boards and kitchen floors!!    also sit up straight on the sofa and rotate those hips on a ball to keep norty baby in position. 
I got to the point where if CJ was still breech then so be it!    (if it was still breech i'd of had it by now!)


----------



## teresal

ohh mini wish my DH would leave me alone     he seems to love my bump     

hope that sweep works tomorrow for you, yeah was thinking about you when she said it was breech and she said if its still breech nearer the birth then my cons will try and turn it      i don't think sooooooo, sounds painfull to me

am sick of cleaning now and really can't be   ed any more, its just to hot, but is too rain tomorrow so might feel like doing stuff then or maybe not, might just go meet a friend and have lunch instead     food is far more interesting nowadays


----------



## margesimpson

Teresa - that's wonderful news - so pleased! Hope you're feeling a wee bit more reassured!


Mini - Homer wasn't very keen on    either - think he thought he'd end up poking the baby in the eye or something!     


Pinkcat - you realise every pause in your posts and we think somethings happening! Try not to worry about the BF'ing. It may work ultra smoothly or you may jut decide it's not for you. There's certainly loads of support if you do decide to do it, but as some of the others have said, it doesn't reflect on you as a mother at all. Nipple confusion seems to be when the baby has been given a bottle or a dummy which he sucks differently to the breast and then struggles to latch onto the breast in the proper way. Not everybody believes it exists at all, but Freddie has had so many bottles now that when he latches on he tends to just suck on the nipple which is quite painful. You want him to suck on much more of the breast so the nipple is protected by the soft part further back in the mouth.


Hope everyone else is well - time for an early night for me!


Mx


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

mini - Hope all goes well with your sweep and you have some luck and find your dilated and CJ is ready to pop out. Thinking about you. I was 3 cm dilated when they done mine.    

Pinkcat - Hope all ok with you and LO looking forward to hearing your news soon.    

Teresal - Thats fab news that all went ok with your scan. Its so worrying when you dont feel the movements. Hopefully all will be ok now baby has turned.   

Marge - Well done you and freddie for managing with breast feeding. I had to give up as had huge problems with one side as had cysts drained previously and was making plenty milk but that side kept getting engorged as LO and pump couldnt empty breast it was so sore.     

Juju - Noah has the most gorgeous smile and is so cute. Baby paws is camera shy everytime we bring out the camera he wont smile he just stares at it then the minute we put it away we get loads of smiles. That fab news about booking you wedding just the way you want it. Looking forward to hearing all your wedding chat.. Hope your having a nice holiday    

Eli - Good luck with the unpacking will all be worth it when you get sorted.    


AFM - All ok with us baby paws been less sick since Drs increased meds. 
Booked a wee 4 nights away in july in a lodge with a hot tub cant wait. Am dreading packing baby paws stuff god knows how I will fit it all in as my mum is coming with us and his pram takes up most of my boot so think it will be Asda carrier for everyone else.

Hi to everyone else off to bed now am totally knackered.

take care
Paws x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Me too!


----------



## teresal

mini -- how did the sweep go today, any signs of CJ moving out of there


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Nope!! S/he has refused its eviction notice and is going to appeal!!   

Chimney sweep was fine except cervix is closed







so couldn't really do it. SHe touched the head (well felt it) is that the same thing??







head has come down more than last week. She said it might bring it down a bit more. Got to to hospital on sunday to try again. she said i won't go into labour by then














Before i went i had bad shooting pains in foo foo and could hardly move, i was going to walk but couldn't so had to drive








Pains have carried on, I managed to go the post office just now and feels like head is coming down more. 
Baby had hicups while she was listening to heartbeart!! And cos i was on and off the table and getting breathless  babys HB was geting quicker!! 

she said i was spritely for someone who is 40+ weeks pg!! Afterwards i wondered if she meant cos i was 38!!!!!

But maybe with her messing around down there might spring things the right way. Baby was moving alot afterwards so might of moved down more


----------



## teresal

that baby is far to comfortable in there     its going to come out ready for school at this rate    
i hope that with her doing stuff down there it will encourage CJ to come out soon hunny, bet you are fed up of all the waiting now and everyone else asking if you are still here, must seem like its never ending 
baby hicups are sooo cute, i was in tears yesterday when we were listening to ours hicupping away in there

the end is in sight now though, you know that if s/he isn't out next week then you will be induced, try and enjoy the last few days you have with DH on your own.

i went to see my friend today and am starting to struggle to get behind steering wheel, the joys of having short legs and a big belly     DH said that i am not to drive anymore after today then if my belly is touching the wheel     will just have to find other ways of getting out of the village for the next few weeks if he takes the keys with him to stop me    

i am getting impatient to meet ours already so can't imagine how you are feeling and feel that the next few weeks are going to drag on and on

teresa xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh mini, those pains sound good (if you know what I mean)!!  I had a sweep to try and get things moving more quickly when my waters had gone with Zachary and it definitely helped speed things up.  If she felt the head then surely she got in there a bit?  Hopefully the sweep on sunday will push clompy to pack his/her bags and move out   

Teresa - not long for you either!  So exciting    You've had a very stressful pg you poor thing    My DH was the same as yours, wouldn't leave me alone!!

Marge - hope things are going well with you now and the breastfeeding has settled down.  I found that it got easier at around 4 weeks first time round (although I had thrush which wasn't diagnosed til 9 weeks - ouch!).  If you do want to carry on make sure you get as much support as you can, it really does make the difference.

pinkcat - hope you are ok and not suffering too much in this heat.

Argh, sorry got to go again.  Back later xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - Yeah everyone keeps askimg me if baby is here yet..................My answer should be - Mmmmm yeah, I had it 2 weeks ago and didn't bother telling you!!!   

Just found out the the rd that the hospital is on is closed at night until end of next week!!!       DH is now gonna have to work out the back roads, I sort of know them but he hasn't a clue and i'm not gonna know them in the throws of labour!


----------



## teresal

OMG mini, thats awful, i would be panicing if that was me, i have a distance to go anyway but would freak out if the road was closed     i dare you to tell everyone that or just not answer your phone and let them sweat    

pippi -- welcome back, hope you had a great holiday


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I refused to answer the phone to my sister the other day!!


----------



## paws18

All sounds good mini hope that sweep has given CJ a wee hint to start moving out.

paws x


----------



## teresal

don't blame you, don't they think you would phone if there was something to tell them, them checking up won't make s/he come any quicker,  unfortunately mine lives just across the road and will be watching for the car to not be there one day or maybe i will hide it just for a laugh when i am due


----------



## pippilongstockings

mini - i didn't even go overdue but still had people calling to ask if I had given birth.  The worst was my grandma who called EVERY DAY for two weeks before I had him then EVERY DAY after I'd had him!  One day before I had him I was so ****** off that I said "yes grandma I had him two weeks ago, didn't I tell you?"!  Unfortunately it backfired a bit as she didn't get the sarcasm and got all confused.......  Put the answerphone on with a message saying "no, I haven't had CJ yet.  I will tell you when he/she arrives".  Grumpy, moi?

Thanks teresa, great holiday ta


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Me and DH swapped cars the other day cos i needed his and my neighbours thought i'd gone in cos of that    we did it agian and she thought the same, i asked her why we would take my car as its a mini and small and DHs car has got the car seat in!!! I think she thinks i'm gonna drive myself!!   

I think CJ has got the message!! Hasn't stopped moving since yesterdayand been having pains in my foofoo which makes me not able to walk! But I haven't had movements like this ever!!!


----------



## Ella*

Ooh Mini!
So we gonna guess if it's a boy or girl? I reckon more boys go over than girls so going to guess a girl boy! ( I was right with Tiny!) I am also saying that selfishly as mine is a girl so kinda clutching at straws that she'll be on time or tince early :-D haha.

Hi to everyone else, Pinkcat, Juju Teresa, Paws, Pippi, Mitchie, Marge, Helly , oh crikey, better stop this list or I'll get everyione bar one or two & feel bad I left a few out!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Doesn't that make me having a boy then if i've gone over??!!


----------



## Ella*

Yes, I am a flamin fool cos boy was in my head but girl got typed


----------



## teresal

ella -- i was reading that over and over, thinking is it me     

mini -- lets hope that CJ has got the hint and is getting ready to come into the world    

pippi -- poor gran, bet that took some explaining bless her    

i think mini is having a girl, probably wrong but there seems to have been a run on boys    

have the in-laws coming tomorrow from glasgow so suppose better get my act together and get some housework done    really can't be bothered but i am not exactly the favourite daughter-in-law and always get judged on what the other one does, so will get going and put that false smile on for the day, keep DH happy...

hi to everyone, hope you are all ok and still enjoying the weather
teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All,
Just a quickie to day Good luck Mini and Pinkcat for impending arrivals. i cant wait for the news, surely they will be here by time I get back from Hols ?
DH still not back from the desert, so am hoping theRAF pull their fingers out and get him back tomorrow or I will be 1 very unhappy Mumma !
Good luck and lots of love girls !
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

When are you back from your hols? Where are you going?    I'l stil be here, hanging on!!


----------



## *ALF*

Morning

Ella - sorry to blow your theory but J was late and induction took ages cos she wasn't ready to move - infact she was so stubborn she got her head positioned completely wrongly and took quite some persusion to get out!

CJ - I'm guessing that you are a little girl BUT it's time to reveal yourself to us all!!!!

Pinkcat - any news?

Looking forward to hearing baby news soon.

Love to all
ALF


----------



## Ella*

*Alf*, oh no, LOL, there's me hoping.... 

*Mitchie*, have a good holiday! Nice!


----------



## juju81

Hi girls, am baccccckkkkkk!!

I said ages ago I reckon a boy for mini!  

Teresa - I cant believe how quickly your preg has gone!!!  We are getting married 7th Sept this year.  Seriously, if you have got yourself all sorted by then , pop along & be our witnesses.  Its only the 3 of us, the hotel can arrange witness's free of charge tho so dont feel obliged    

Mitchie, where are you off too

Pippi - So nice to hear from you, how is motherhood to 2??

xxxxxxx


----------



## teresal

juju -- welcome back, hope you had a good time. congratulations on setting a date for the wedding, i wouldn't want to let you down by not being sorted by then so i would just get The Mill to organise witnesses but would definately love to see you all when you are here, will you be coming up on the 6th and staying a couple of days, will you drive or get the train, i would personally have a car otherwise once you get to the hotel you will be stuck there... seriously it is in no mans land and am sure you will want to get out and do some shopping at the gretna gateway.. look forward to hearing al about the organising, its exciting

i think i have been pg for ever now (not as long as mini tho      CJ is in for the long haul) 

well housework all done, if MIL looks about all snotty then thats her problem (i'm never going to match SIL so why bother, maybe if i had went to boarding school then she might have approved of me), not a speck of dust anywhere, have baked cakes and biscuits couldn't be bothered going to Asda to get stuff in for them coming, just want to eat it all now     am i meant to be constantly hungry at this stage, think junior is going to be a food junky    

right off to get dinner on for DH coming home, ohhh more food 
have a great weekend everyone
teresa xxx


----------



## juju81

We are planning on driving as Nick doesnt want to be stranded!  Cant wait, no one knows!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we do!!!!!!!


----------



## spooks

Ella


> Hi to everyone else, Pinkcat, Juju Teresa, Paws, Pippi, Mitchie, Marge, Helly , oh crikey, better stop this list or I'll get everyione bar one or two & feel bad I left a few out!


What about me , you should be ashamed of yourself     ha, ha only joking - i usually only reply to posts if they're on the same page and even then I accidently miss things out and think about it in the middle of the night. Sometimes I seem to completely ignore posts even when they contain something very important I blame it on baby brain but not sure how long I can get away with that.

Exciting times waiting for our latest arrivals  

mini - foofoo pains sounds good  think LO may be here soon - what do midwives know! 
I must say that it was very convenient in many repsects, and from a totally selfish point of view, to be induced early - the waiting and not knowing must be difficut. Baby spooks was a scrap of a thing bless her and could've done with a bit more cooking time though.

Alf


> .... infact she was so stubborn she got her head positioned completely wrongly and took quite some persusion to get out!


 that sounds very painful!

teresal - your MIL sounds a bit like mine - I realised that nothing is ever good enough so now i don't make an effort or bother with cleaning etc. before she comes and it gives me such a sense of liberation - I dare you to leave a pile of ironing or smudge of grease somwhere. 
My SIL got a bit drunk one night and said MIL always makes her feel crap compared to me soI then realised that she just plays us off against each other - I'm just glad she's not my mum 
hope you have a lovely weekend!

juju - Sept 7th how exciting!   

Mitchie


> DH still not back from the desert


 I take it he's in the forces and hasn't been camel racing - hope he gets home soon

paws - glad LO is settling down for you 

pink cat   hope the waiting is over soon 

marge - your last on the reply page so are very lucky to get a big hello from me   

Anyone else who posted before her - hello to you too

special hello to tiny, welcome back stranger   
and snoopygirl - hope work is going okay now and the migraines haven't come back 
night all, love spooks 
forgot to say - all okay here, waiting for af for tx to begin - didn't think TTC baby number 2 would be this hard - it's just as stressful for me as the first time round which has surprised me greatly but I'm doing okay - haven't got a great deal of time to think about it which is good . 
night


----------



## *Suze*

hey lovely ladies

i was beginning to wonder why the thread had gone quiet then realised you were in a new one!! lol 

pippi - can you add Libby's DOB please......19/12/09 thanks honey

spooks - exciting stuff honey.....hope number 2 is easy to come by 

ella - hey babe, not long now.....im so excited  x

tiny - hey mummy.....hows it all going? x

mini - how exciting that you're almost a mummy?! can't wait to hear your news x

alf - hey sweetie.....love to you and your beautiful girlie x

juju - very exciting about the wedding.....congrats hun x

teresa - lol at dh taking your keys! not sure walking is the best idea too however i was told to walk upstairs to get labour going.....can your find a tall building  x

Helly - hope you and Emily are ok x

well not much to report here.....can't believe our baby girl is 6 months old!! weaning going really well, we're doing baby led weaning and its amazing! see new profile pic for evidence  still loving every second of being a mummy and a family   

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## paws18

Mini/pinkcat - thinking about you both    

Juju - Hope you enjoyed holiday we are going away in 2 weeks for the week and have started thinking how the hell do you fit everything in the car. My mum is coming with us so no room in the back and my pram takes up most of the boot.  Think we might need to get a roof box or DH might take his car too/or get train down south. But really looking forward to getting away.

If your up in gretna for a few days let me know and I will pop down to see youz. I drive down to see my friend at least once a month in dumfries and could easily get to gretna from where she is to say hi. Looking forward to hearing all your plans your secret is safe with us.   

Teresal - Are you near Dumfries??  We could catch up sometime if you are. hope inlaw visit is not too bad am very luckys as DH's family are really nice   

Spooks -        wee AF dance for you. Good luck with TTC No 2.

Suze - Same thing happened to me for a few days. Am looking forward to weaning but also dreading it at the same time as am not the best cook. Think it will be good fun and definatly loads of messy photos to be had.   

Michie - Hope dh is back ASAP must be pretty tough   

Hi to everyone else 

Take Care
paws x


----------



## teresal

paws -- gretna is only about 10mins away, dumfries is about 45mins to an hourish, am having baby in dumfries.. would be great to see you and baby paws, would be a great opportunity to meet up when juju is here as well if she can fit us in with all the wedding stuff        otherwise let me know when you are coming down and i could meet you in gretna and that will be easy for you to get back on the motorway and maybe we could meet up when i am up in glasgow sometime. think you should hire a bus/people carrier by the sounds of it with all sthe stuff you need for baby paws     where are you off to, hope its somwhere nice and lovely that you are taking your mum with you (babysitting   )    

suze -- nah no high buildings round here     will keep moving and bouncing on my ball      so glad you are enjoying being a mummy, i can't wait    

spooks -- haven't cleaned the windows, they are filthy with the cats jumping up wanting in and out and i told DH last night that i'm not doing anymore, he doesn't see the problem at all, thinks the house is fine as it is usually and i shouldn't stress that they are coming, but easier said than done when you know you are being judged all the time (i didn't make DH marry me and move down here, but you would think i had), anyway i'll stop moaning now. i really hope spooks #2 comes along soon hunny    

juju -- good idea hunny. what have you got left to organise    

minipinkcat --- tapping tapping tapping      i can't stay off here, just waiting for news    

hi to all the other lovely ladies, have a good weekend

teresa xx


----------



## Ella*

*Spooks*, haha, snap, that is what I usually do or reply literally to something recently typed but now & again I like to make an effort and find a day or two later someone writes that I forgot about but would have loved to have included! Too many names now, will stick to mostly the last few messages  
*Suze*  x

*Mini* Sooooooooooooo exciting!

*Pincat*- how are you doing?

*Teresa/Juju/Paws*, your potential meet up sounds fab

*Alf*- we'll know soon what Mini has


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Mini/Pinkcat - ?

Spooks -


> Alf
> Quote
> 
> 
> 
> .... infact she was so stubborn she got her head positioned completely wrongly and took quite some persusion to get out!
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds very painful!
Click to expand...

umm maybe I should have clarified that, not as painful as it sounds - J was born by c-section, but had her head positioned so that the doctor couldn't get a firm hold of her to get her out, lots of tugging and jiggling, was not painful for me as had a spinal, just felt like I was going to fall off the bed she was moving me about that much - had heard someone describe having a c-section as feeling like someone was doing the washing up in your stomach, if that's they case all the dishes were broken in my case!!!!!

Everything crosed for first time lucky for baby spooks no 2.      Am I right in thinking you have sibling sperm?

Teresa/Juju/Paws - hope you get to meet up, sounds good................. Any one fancy a meet up Northants/Leics/Cambs/Beds area

Love to all
ALF
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thought i had a show last night, well it wasn't a show it was my waters!







they are trickling!!









I had to go to mat unit to be asessed last night.

Not really had anymore water but i have been in bed, typical me to have them trickle and not gush!









...........but i have been having back pain and period pain and feeling like baby is a big poo!   but pains seems to have gone now  
so things are now moving! I've stripped the bed as trying to keep active as it helps and keep wanting to put the washer on and wash clothes again  .

Just had to phone the mat unit as i had some brown come out and they said if it changes colour i.e brown, greeen







or yellow to ring, but she said its probably from the internal which i think it is too. Seems strange after all this time to have some blood in that area!
















I have to go back tonight to be monitored due to waters going, if i haven't had it within 48 hours then have to be induced


----------



## spooks

ooooh exciting stuff mini!!!!!!     

alf - yes we have sibling    just 2 vials -  which is enough for 1 tx - so hoping all goes well as it's just gone up in price drastically!     I was lying in bed last night thinking 'Ihope the donor stayed off alcohol and looked after himself before donating this batch!'     

I'm going from extreme positivity to complete negativity in seconds. I'm sure you all remember it well. This time I feel under pressure for baby spooks as I want her to have a sibling but I said to Dh I am completely happy with what we have, she is more than enough and if it doesn't work this time I think we may decide our family is complete. Dh has been particularly upset this time round and we haven't even started yet. 

Suze - Lovely pic of libby, looks like she's eating a chicken drumstick      they come on fast with BLW 

gotta go baby spooks awake from nap (that didn't last long!  )
  thanks for all the well wishes everyone


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

spooks - just want to say lots of luck for your upcoming tx. Will be thinking of you. Thanks for asking about work - I'm really not liking it but plan to leave once I've done enough time to earn my extra maternity pay from them. I haven't had any bad migraines since luckily but have been given some good painkillers which I take for headaches so they hopefully don't turn into migraines.

Mini - that's so exciting that it looks like everything is starting!! My waters broke with a gush...in my brother's new car...on his leather seats!!!    I'm not sure he's forgiven me yet!!! Good luck with the birth and I can't wait to hear your news!! I think it's a boy!!

I'd love to meet up with you all but live in Devon so a long way away from you all!! 

xxx


----------



## margesimpson

Oooooooh! Good luck Mini - will be thinking of you and watching out for your (and Pinkcat's of course) exciting news!


 
Mx


----------



## pippilongstockings

OOOOOHHHH how exciting!!  That's what happened to me mini both times (although both went with a gush rather than a trickle!).  Good luck lovely, hope it's swift and painless    Will be checking manically for updates


----------



## paws18

mini - How exciting.      its quick and you have CJ in your arms ASAP.    

pinkcat - Hope you ok too.    

paws x x


----------



## *ALF*

Mini - been doing some stalking, it's all looking good, sounds as though CJ may be getting the message   . Wishing you all the best and will be thinking of you and sending lots of easy birth vibes        

Pinkcat - can we get another two babies born on the same day??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

contractions aren't long enough and a bit further apart now to be worth anything so wil still have induction, but its fine cos they said the cons that i have been having will help thngs along. I just want to get there now and have the drugs!!   

Trust me to have back labour! I had my show today too, so i had waters, then show then back labour. Think this baby is taking the p!


----------



## margesimpson

Mini - poor you with back labour - very painful! Hopefully you'll have made a good head start for the induction and it'll go quickly and smoothly. CJ cuddles very soon! You won't feel like it perhaps, but make sure DH does take some photos as soon as possible - it was such a blur for me and it's the photos that bring it back to me.


Pinkcat - thinking of you....    


Juju - did you say you were getting Noah a suit/tuxedo - did you order it online? We're going to a black tie event in August and would love to get one for Freddie.


As for us....still going....still tired....so much in love!


Mx


----------



## margesimpson

OMG Pinkcat! That's wonderful news! Congratulations!!!!


     


Sounds exhausting - you definitely deserve that sleep! Hope you and Joshua are doing well.   


Mx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Congratulations Pinkcat!!!  What a lovely name   

P xx


----------



## *ALF*

Pinkcat 
      ​ HUGE CONGRATULATIONS​ ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF​ JOSHUA​       ​ ​ ​Wonderful name (J was going to be Joshua had she been a he)​


----------



## juju81

Congratulations Pinkcat, sounds like my labour, just pipped you at the post tho 27 1/2 hrs, lol!!!  What a good weight too x

Mini moo, when you read this yourll have cj in your arms xxxx


----------



## teresal

pinkcat -- huge congratulations, you deserve the rest     

mini -- good luck hunny


----------



## paws18

pinkcat -

  Congratulations on the safe arrival of Joshua. Take care and hope you manage to catch up on some sleep.

mini - Good Luck with your induction hope its not a long labour. Baby paws was born 4 hours after induction drugs started think he was in a hurry once it got going hope your as quick. At least you know CJ will be in your arms soon. Take care. 

Hi to everyone else
Paws x


----------



## juju81

Marge - we have seen a nice ivory linen suit in debenhams for Noah, its in the sale at the mo too!!

Paws/Teresa - Would be lovely to meet up with you, not sure about spare time tho, we travel up on the monday, get married Tues then travel back weds.  Were travelling early on the monday morning so might have time in the afternoon, will know more I think once we get more info from The Mill.  I found a nice shift dress in debenhams today, but its not available online, gutted!  Will have to get some pennies together & buy it from the shop, bet its gone tho!  Money dependant, i'd quite like a piper!!!!!  

Paws - Crikey, you were lucky with your 4hrs!!!!!  How is baby Paws??  Noah has just started lifting his head right up, its quite amusing cos hes asleep then all of a sudden this head rises like a turtle!  He thinks hes good now tho & does it all the time!  He also rolled over twice today, bless him, then grinned like he was so proud of himself!  Have you thought about weaning, they say not until 6months but you can from 4!!!  Wat does Paws weigh?

All ok here altho Noah has his last lot of jabs on weds & last time it was horrendous.  Just as hes got himself sorted out from the last lot


----------



## LiziBee

OMG, I go away on holiday and you ladies produce some 16 pages of stuff!!
Can someone condense the news for me, I'm not sure i have the time to read back!
Marge - congratulations on the birth of you LO, hope everything is going swimmingly!
Pinkcat - congratulations to you too! Joshua shares a birthday with my Rosa (which must mean I've been posting on this thread for 3 months short of 5 years now!!)
Mini - thinking of you!!

Going it alone  and Lou - Mila will be 2 next month so LRI should be able to release more donor info, do you know if they just post out the information automatically or what happens?

Had a lovely holiday (pics on **!) but glad to be back.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

pinkcat
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF BABY JOSHUA
 
I can't believe you've manage to post on here so soon 
 take care and enjoy


----------



## LadyBella

Pinkcat - Congratulations on the birth of Joshua - hope you are all keeping well xxxx

Mini- Thinking of you xxx

JuJu - poor Noah I hate the jabs even though they for the best. Finn got his 2nd lot on Wednesday which I am dreading. We thinking about weaning Finn at 17wkswhich they say is the earliest really dont think he will make it to the 6mnth mark. 

Lizi - hope you had a great time on your jollies

Hi to everyone else & your LO's 

Love
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Ella*

PinkCat- Many congratulations on Joshua's arrival!  

Enjoy your well deserved sleep!​


----------



## spooks

lizi - no good asking me - I've got permanent baby brain      glad you had good hols. 

we did have some BF banter going on but both sides of the topic were addressed fairly so that's old news now. 

how does your donor information work? Will the girls be able to trace him when they're older or did you have them before the legislation came out? sorry it's very nosy of me - please feel free to ignore, I was just wondering what your situation was.  

juju - hope noah's okay after his jabs.   

snoopygirl   
at least your brothers seats were leather      could've been a different story if they were fabric! 

AFM - af has decided to come very early - which is completely unheard of for me       and I can't start tx with it because I have shifted certain work commitments to fit around when it was supposed to start             TYPICAL! so I will have to wait til next month - if it decides to come on time      CAN'T   BELIEVE IT! 
okey dokey - going to go and stuff face with lots of choc as I have terrible sugar cravings and I JUST WANT TO!


----------



## juju81

Ladybella - Noah was fine after his first lot but the 2nd were awful.  Not sure if its because its the 1st lot of menegitus (SP) ones, it knocked him for a day or so but he would just burst out screaming, really high pitched like he was in pain!

Lizi - Have gossiped so much i cant remember w=either, hope you had a nice ols tho, where did you go?

Sppoks - Damn the witch.  How annoying, had you geared yourself up for it?  We only have 1 vial left (enough at our clinic for 1 go), am just not sure I want to get myself all psyched up for 1 go cos if it didnt work I'd want to go again, iykwim!!  Good luck tho hun xxx


----------



## spooks

hang on a minute - I thought you never wanted to go through labour again!!!! -I should look through all your posts for a quote but I can't be    (actually I'm now thinking maybe you never said that and I've got you mixed up with someone else  )



> sounds like my labour, just pipped you at the post tho 27 1/2 hrs


 perhaps that will put you off  

IKWYM though and TTC again is very difficult - part of me thinks I can't go through it again so I'll just get this one out the way.

I hadn't really thought about tx properly - I was putting it off til next week  - then when I saw af I got very excited and a bit panicky thinking 'it's all gonna start tomorrow, I haven't tidied the lady garden for a while', and then I realised that having time off work would be so difficult for the next 2 weeks so I'm very annoyed now that I can't just get preg the easy way.  
I've got acupuncture next week though so that usually sorts me out   
night


----------



## Tiny21

Pinkcat
Huge congrats on Joshua - really nice name, enjoy xxx

I will try and catch up with you all soon xxx


----------



## eli..g

Congratulations pink cat xxxxx

Great new picture tiny xx


----------



## juju81

Spooks!  No your right that was me!  Ha ha, however, only having one vial left is also another reason I dont want to do it again.  It needs using by next August aswell - something we werent told when we purchased it    & i'm not keen on such a small age gap & not sure I could do those early weeks in pregnancy again.  I was a mental wreck!!!  On the other hand, Once I got a little bump & could feel baby moving I quite enjoyed being pregnant & I do start to feel sad that I might never feel that again!!!!  We might, I say might losely, see if we can maybe get hold of some sibling sperm in a few years time, if they say no then thats fine.

Has anyone on here got 2 children by 2 different donors?  Just wondered how they felt about that?

Try not to stress to much hun, easier said than done I know!  Will you be having a medicated cycle?


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju - lee wray is just about to start tx with different donor sperm.  It's not through choice unfortunately but I'm sure he'd be happy to chat about it with you.  He can usually be found on the male IF section.  I never thought I'd see you waivering on the sibling thing!  

mini - hope it's all going well xx

tiny - love love love your new picture!

spooks - tx for #2 is stressful but pregnancy is much less worrying second time round - you don't have time to think about it!!  Good luck for next month lovely x

Eli - helloooooooo!!  xx

Tesco shopping arrived, back later to check on news about clompy....

Px


----------



## juju81

Just thinking pippi, just thinking.  Dont panic, my thoughts quickly evaporate after a night like last night!!

Mini has only just gone up to be induced, shes getting terrible back pain!!  Will keep you posted xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

I have nights (and days!) when I think "what have I done?"!!  But then they do something gorgeous and it's all worthwhile    OK, schmultz over.  Do it juju, join me in the crazy, exhausting world of 2 kids!! I'm dragging as many people down with me as possible


----------



## teresal

pippi -- it wouldn't surprise me in the least if you go at LEAST one more time, you are just a natural, but then again if i was younger and had the money (would be ok if we needed IUI not IVF) then i would go again and i haven't even had this one yet, but hey ho i will be happy that we managed to one baby and count my blessings on that    

Juju -- waiting, waiting feel like we are doing this with her    

tiny -- love the new pic     

teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Mini has gone quiet.  At 3.30ish she was 8cm so heres hoping its over for her now xx


----------



## teresal

juju -- she has probably had him/her by now and is just to busy cuddling  think this is worse knowing she is in there than not knowing, don't know how many times i have checked my phone this afternoon just incase i haven't heard it (don't get a great signal here). i really hope that CJ is here she will be knackered cos don't suppose she will have had much sleep last night, bless her


----------



## juju81

No she didnt sleep well cos of the back pain!  Defo reckon shes had him.  They had to take oxygen levels from baby & thats what i replied bout cos Noah had to have the same but not heard  anything since.

Are you next on the list?


----------



## teresal

No ella is next i think, then me   , then ju2006, then mibbles and then nobody else on the list, where have all the donor bumps gone     

you said HIM? mmmmm you just used to saying him now, hope all is/has gone well for mini    

i feel really weird today, have got really bad back ache and cramps in my lower tummy    have been having BH for a couple of weeks but they haven't been painful at al but today has been like af pains, just been for a shower to try and ease it off a bit, am really tired today as well cos the man next door puts his dog out at 6am and leaves his back door open so it can go in and out all day but the horrible thing was barking at 6.15am, went and shouted at it out the window but it wouldn't stop so ended up just getting up at 6.30 so between that and getting up every hour for a wee i feel like i am in a trance     early night tonight i think


----------



## juju81

Ha, i wrote that without even realisin!  I do think a boy tho!

You are nearly fully cooked!  Have you got any names?  Bl**dy dogs. Am not an animal person.  I live in a block of old terraced houes & either side have cats & they keep digging & shi*ting on our veg patch!  There lucky they are still alive, lol!


----------



## teresal

haha i wouldn't mind if it came after this week, am ready to meet him/her now

i like animals just not ones that bark at that time of the morning, the best of it is it asn't barked once since about 7am     there will be trouble once the baby gets here if it wakes it up at that time of the day     . we have cats but they don't crap in our veggie patch, just the damn flower beds (always the same place), put orange peel down and a bottle of water in the veggie patch thats supposed to stop them doing it there, don't know if it works but have heard about it, worth a go though cos next year you will have Noah running about out there


----------



## Ju2006

Juju - any updates from Mini yet.....she must have had baby by now, so exciting. I am not an animal person either. Next door have 3 cats and 5 kittens (thankfully all going soon), and my other neighbour is just about to get a kitten...............bl00dy things ! I will stick to fish, rabbit and ducks (that's only cos OH looks after them). LOL

Teresal - the pains sound good, sounds like you are getting ready. Jealous or what !!! LOL. Can't believe that we are almost fully cooked. LO has been tossing and turning all day, has been taking my breath away some of her movements.

Ella - Hi honey, not long now til D day, OMG so scary !!!!!

Hi to everyone else....it's all gone quiet cos everyone is having or has had their babies


----------



## juju81

Last time we heard she was 9cm so reckon we should hear soon xxxxx


----------



## juju81

News Flash

   

Massive congrats to the both of you hun xxxxx


p.s I guessed right x


----------



## paws18

mini. Hope all ok with you DH and CJ. Take Care. x x x

Paws x x


----------



## paws18

Juju - Definately keep me posted on your plans for wedding and if you can fit in a wee meet up it would be lovely. Baby Paws is now 13lb 13oz nearly a stone cant believe he has nearly doubled his birth weight. He is still on all the medicines for reflux and colic cant get him off them I hate the colief drops they are a pain to make up but hopefully soon. He is a wee star and sleeps through from 10pm till 7am am so lucky. Have been told by the paediatician that I have to definately wait till 6 months to start weaning as he has been so colicky and has great probs passing wind that she would be happier I wait to give his wee tummy time to settle. So no chance of weaning for a while yet.  He is not rolling yet but does well lifting his head at tummy time well done Noah.    

SIL just popped in to visit will be back later to catch up.

Take Care
paws x x


----------



## margesimpson

Congratulations Mini and DH!!!!


       


Hope everybody's doing well!


Marge x


----------



## Ju2006

Mini & DH  - congrats on the birth of your son ! Well done xxx


----------



## chrispx

Mini- Woo hoo....he's arrived, how wonderful huge congrats!

Pinkcat- Huge congratulations to you too, bet you are over the moon with him. Take it easy.

Spooks- Dam the AF    never comes when required.

Hello to everyone, ain't been on for a while...and it's all been going on. I'm doing ok, had another scan last wednesday and all looking ok, give me date of 17th Jan also had first midwife appointment too, all starting to sink in abit now.....although still worried, but think i will be all the way through. Did you all have the nuchal test done? we have discussed it & DH doesn't want to have it. x


----------



## Our Rach

Sorry for gatecrashing..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240845.0;topicseen


----------



## teresal

whoooo about time mini, congratulations to you both


----------



## *Suze*

hi lovely ladies

huge congrats to the new parents and babies on the block

Pink cat - congrats on the birth of your precious boy Joshua 

Tiny - well done honey, you're a mummy at last.... 

juju - lol at you thinking about pos going for number 2.....you were so adamant Noah was going to be your only child, never say never lady.....Noahs such a cutie 

Ella - hey very pregnant lady.....im so excited for you.....not long now hun 

hi to every one else and bumps/babies 

love
Suze xx


----------



## Ella*

Many congrats Mini & DH.    ​ 
I knew it would be a boy! It also adds up PinkCats was a boy too- though yes Alf, I realise that girls run later too   
​Spooks, sorry I missed ( like we said miss ht eimportant bits) that you were starting treatment. Good luck ​


----------



## juju81

Ella, Noah was 6 days early!!!!


----------



## spooks

CONGRATULATIONS MINI AND DH


----------



## Ella*

Haha.
Yeah, I know they all come early & late but just got the idea that often- not always- if they are gonna be well & truly late then they are most likely a boy (my midwife said this too, but could be joking?) So as I know mine is a girl & I am hoping this means she is more likely on time... however... I am not sure I hold out much hope!


----------



## juju81

Ha ha!!  You got name sorted?


----------



## *ALF*

Mini -       ​ ​ HUGE CONGRATULATIONS​ ​ ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF​ ​ YOUR VERY PRECIOUS SON​ ​       ​ ​ ​ (a boy - ooops wrong again)
​​
Ella - she'll come when she's good and ready and even when they get their eviction orders they can still hang around for a while  Am getting very excitied for you ​
Love to all​ALF​


----------



## spooks

yes its medicated again - can't remember who asked
1st tx medicated, 2nd was completely natural
3rd medicated and BFP-  new donor and at new clinic

pippi - lee wray has some good news - they've been told that the same donor is okay to use as no problems were detected, they're having iui next month. 

just found out sil and bil are TTC again 'although they're not really bothered if it happens or not' which has made me so      wish i could find a way of not giving a monkeys about anyone elses fertility. I only seem to be pleased about babies conceived with tx     and it's not a nice feeling. 

chrispx - we didn't have the nuchal -it's a hard decision but has to be yours. If we get the chance again we may have it - I think in hindsight I'd want to be prepared if there was a problem as I should imagine it would be very difficult to deal with at the time of birth if you had no idea beforehand     I don't really know?


----------



## northernmonkey

Quickie from me - 

Mini - Congratulations and well done!!  Hope you and baby are both ok.   

Pink cat - congratulations to you too, hope baby Joshua is settling in ok. 

Spooks - I know exactly what you mean about only being pleased for people pregnant through tx.  Although I'm amazingly lucky to have two perfect girlies, I don't think I'll ever stop feeling envious of those who can just get pregnant without all the hassle of tx. Perhaps the feelings would stop if I felt like my family was complete, but I really want one more baby, and I just wish I could look forward to trying for another rather than dreading going through treatment again.  Hope that doesn't sound as though I'm not happy with my two girls - I love them more than anything and am so grateful for them but I always wanted lots of kids.

Chrispx - I didn't go for the nuchal scan with my first dd but did the second time.  To be honest, even if the nuchal had come back high risk I wouldn't have had an amnio anyway because of the chance of miscarriage, but I just wanted some idea of whether the baby looked ok or not.  

Teresa - hope you're feeling more comfy now.  I don't reckon you're going to go to 40 weeks...  Mystic Monkey also predicts a girl for you...

Pippi - how are things going?  Hope your boys are being good for you.  Has Luke started a new nursery since you moved house?

Which of you ladies is doing the baby led weaning?? (I can't see the signatures here and have forgotten who it was.)  I weaned my first little girl on purees but there's no way I'll have time to do all that this time round so the baby led sounds like a plan.  Are there any books around that explain it all?

Righto, am off to bed now.  My oldest dd is having her first nappy free night tonight so fingers crossed I don't have to get up to strip her bed aswell as doing the night feed....

Take care all, speak soon.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Woohoo congratulations mini!!        


NM - I could have written that paragraph you wrote to spooks myself!  I feel exactly the same way then I feel bad because I am so blessed to have my two lovely boys - it doesn't ever go away does it?    As for the BLW, I did it with Luke and it was really straightforward.  There is a book about it now, by Gill Rapley and there's also a good website which I found helpful when I was weaning Luke, I'll see if I can find it for you.  You're very brave doing nappy-less nights when you've got a little baby too!  One top tip I was given was to layer up bed sheets (sheet over bed mat over sheet over bed mat etc) so that if you need to strip the bed during the night you can just take one layer off and not have to re-make the bed.  

spooks - that's great news for lee, I'll pop onto his thread to catch up!

Ella - another one with early boys    Luke was 2 weeks early and Zac was a couple of days early (felt very late though cos I was expecting another early one!).  Make the most of being able to lie in and eat your tea in peace   

Marge & Pinkcat - hope you are getting on well with your lovely babies, any piccies?  I'm sooooo broody with all these babies arriving!

Teresa - hellooooo!  Hope everything is ok, not long now   

AFM - things have really settled down in the last couple of weeks and I'm loving being a mummy of two!  Luke adores Zachary which is lovely, although he's a bit too enthusiastic sometimes    Luckily Zachary is getting used to being manhandled and can sleep through pretty much anything!  He's only up once in the night now and is starting to be a bit less grouchy during the day.  Not sure whether the osteopath is making any difference or if it's just him getting older but I'm going to stick with it anyway!

Hope everyone I've missed is ok    We need another influx of pg ladies, the list is getting shorter! xx


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

just a quick update, had text from mini last night and this morning, she has had a bit of a rough time and CJ was taken to SCBU, he wasn't coughing the mucus up, anyway he is fine this morning and back in the arms of his MUMMY, the name.........

LUCAS EDWARD

well done mini moo

teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Oh excellent Teresa, was gonna post that last night but had to go to bed as felt sick, think it was being online all day!!!! There are pics on ********, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## teresal

i haven't got any of you as friends on ********     but she did send me some picture messages, he is sooooo cute, just want my baby now


----------



## pippilongstockings

ooh teresa, add me to ** - i'll try and find you....


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulations Mini!!

Spooks - both girls have the same donor donor and the sperm was pre-identity release so it's anonymous. I have no idea what info we get (if any) and whether or not I have to ask for it.
Someone else mentioned about 'expiry' on sperm, we were affected by that too and the rest of our sperm (another 10 vials!) was destroyed last August which was gutting but I'm getting over it!

Northern Monkey - Babyled weaning, yep, did that. Much better than [email protected] around making purees IMO. Can't say my girls will eat anything as they can be quite picky BUT feeding themselves has never been a problem and I always get to eat my meal while it's hot!! Plus they are very good at stopping when they are full, they can leave cake, sweets and even ice cream half eaten just because they are "full now mummy", which is supposed to be a benefit of the demand BF and BLW combo, I don't think they will ever have a weight problem! the best book I found was http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-led-Weaning-Helping-Your-Baby/dp/0091923808/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278418603&sr=8-1, the same authors are about to do a cook book too.

Mila came down with a tummy bug last night (I don't think she's ever had one before) so no nursery which is a curse as I was all booked in at the hairdressers and beauticians as MIL and FIL have their golden wedding party at the w/e so will have to go looking like a shaggy dog. Poor kid though, went in and the cot was covered in secondhand shepherds pie! Talking of which best go and sort out the washing.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## teresal

have done it pip thanks i have a friend


----------



## *Suze*

afternoon ladies

northern monkey - we're 3 weeks into baby led weaning and its brill.......my pic on here is Libby eating a chicken drumstuck!!! feel free to ask anything, im no expert but can let you know what we've done  as Lizi said get the baby led weaning book by gill rapley, it tells you all you need to know   

teresa - thanks for the mini update...lucas is a lovely name and so pleased hes back with his mummy

pippi - sounds like your having a wonderful time being a mummy of two.....what's the age gap between yours? 

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

suze - there's 2 1/2 years between my two.  I don't think there's any perfect age gap really, they are all difficult for different reasons!  But ours is working out ok so far.  Love the piccie of libby eating - I've got a similar one of luke stuffing a massive bit of broccolli into his mouth at about the same age!


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

lizi -- hope Mila is feeling better    

pippi -- am so glad that Luke is being a good big brother and you are enjoying it. you will have to go on the other threads and look for some new recruits for this thread    

NM -- i hope you are right, feel ready to see him/her now, see cons on the 19th so he might give me an idea of whats going on and    that it hasn't gone breech again don't think it has cos hasn't been still for days now    


Hi to everyone else

teresa xx


----------



## northernmonkey

Pippi - thanks for the reassurance that I'm not an ungrateful wretch!  I think we can all rest assured that our feelings are totally normal given our situations.  Thanks for the tip re the bed sheets - last night was a success so I'll see how it goes and if necessary buy some more waterproof mattress covers.  Certainly sounds a better idea than having to remake the entire bed in the middle of the night.  As for being able to write each other's paragraphs - our lives sound identical at the moment!  I'm absolutely loving being mum of two too and am also only being woken once during the night which is a huge improvement from a couple of weeks ago.  Like Zachary, baby is well used to the bear hugs which are dished out by big sis at every possible opportunity...  How is your sister's pregnancy going by the way?

Teresa - thanks for the Mini update.  What a lovely name, glad to hear mummy and baby have been reunited.  

Lizibee - hope your little girl is feeling better bless her.  

Thanks to all you ladies for the BLW info, I'll definitely be buying the book and giving it a go.


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations Pinkcat and Mini on the births of your gorgeous boys!  Sorry I cant do any piccies of blue things but my computer isnt playing tonight!!!  Hope you are all well and enjoying getting to know each other.  Its such a special time savour every single second - well done ladies and welcome to the world boys!!!!  (both lovely names btw)

Well Ella, looks like its you next my lovely!!!!!  how exciting!!!!!!! Cant wait for news xxx

Suze - is that you getting broody again asking about age differences?!?!?!?!?!  Love the pic of Libby and her drumstik brilliant!

Teresa - Lets hope that little tinker of yours isnt breech again, looks like you are going to have your hands full with your babba tee hee!!!

Lizi - Hope Mila is better soon - im sure you will look lovely at the party, hairy or not :-D

Hi to everyone else - still reading every day but dont get the chance to post much.  All ok here.  Emily is eating well, becoming more of a monkey every day (which I love!) 
Love as always
Helly
x


----------



## spooks

> Suze - Lovely pic of libby, looks like she's eating a chicken drumstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they come on fast with BLW


OMG is that really a chicken drumstick!!!!! I was only messing     if it is I'm amazed! (if it's not I'll feel a bit stupid)

The double layered bed sounds a fab idea - will try to remember that one when the time comes

lizi hope mila's better 

helly - hope emilys well 

Northernmonkey  thanks for that - its good to know I'm not only one feeling this stuff - I just gotta learn not to beat myself up about how I feel.

off to bed now, no more personals but love to all xxx


----------



## LadyBella

Better late than never just read the news Congratulations to Mini on the safe arrival of Lucas edward xxx


----------



## *Suze*

spooks - yep it really is a chicken drumstick.......this was taken 2 weeks and 4 days into baby led weaning!!!! she managed to mulch the chicken from the sides and sucked the juices out of it.....im sure she'd still be eating it now if i hadn't took it off her 

Helly - mmmmm maybe  lol x

love
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

*Suze* said:


> Helly - mmmmm maybe  lol x


Me too!!! Have an appointment for "discussions" on the 26th August!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## *Suze*

ooooh Helly.......exciting and scary at the same time!!! any ideas of what tx you'll have iui or ivf? 

we'll not be cycling till next year as i've signed up for my last year of degree but as i want to share my eggs we may get the ball rolling in jan?!!!?   

love
Suze xx


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here today 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241129.new#new


----------



## Ella*

*Suze & Helly*, how exciting looking into treatment & joining *Spooks.*

That baby led weaning looks great fun, I can't wait, I can't wait for any of it!!! I would love baby to make an appearance now*  * Went for an hours dog walk today ( slowly...) hoping it would help. Am going to look into borrowing my friends sons space hopper


----------



## *ALF*

Pinkcat - sending you HUGE hugs    , you really have been through it. Just to let you know you're not the only one to have problems with feeding. I also had supply problems (as well as latching on problems) and I had to start topping J up on day 5 as she just wasn't getting enough and was not settling after a feed. Like you said, once we started this we had a completely different baby, she put herself straight into a 3hr (almost to the minute!) routine and settled happily after each feed.  I did continue to combine breast and bottle in various combinations until finally giving up on the breast at 81/2 weeks.  However, looking back those were a very stressful 8 weeks and maybe in hindsight I would have been able to enjoy them more if I had switched her completely to bottle straight away.  You have to do what's right for you and your baby, now just sit back and try and enjoy these first precious few weeks.


Lots of love
ALF


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh pinkcat, you poor thing    I'm sorry the birth was so traumatic.  Has the midwife given you details of how to get a post-birth debriefing?  It really helped my friend who had a terrible birth experience.  She also had some private counselling for post-traumatic stress disorder and that has helped her come to terms with her experience enough to have another baby    As for the feeding, it sounds like you have found the best solution for you and your family   

Suze, Helly and Spooks - more second timers woohoo!


----------



## spooks

pinkcat       
I feel you have done the right thing with feeding - baby spooks did end up back in hospital because I couldn't feed her properly and I've never forgiven myself for not being able to or even realising she was so hungry at the time     it was the most awful experience and I've not got over it  - I feel like I let her down badly and couldn't see that I should've given her a bottle (my MW didn't come out over the bank holiday and baby spooks deteriorated rapidly over 2 days) 
sorry the birth was so traumatic - pippi has given some sound advice   

off to bed - should've gone hours ago, be back tomorrow 
    love to all spooks


----------



## Ella*

Oh *Pinkcat*, how awful for you  So glad things are coming together now


----------



## snoopygirl79

Congrats to pinkcat and mini on the births on your sons!!!

pinkcat - sorry your birth was so traumatic and also sorry you were having feeding issues    I felt pressured into BFing and couldn't do it for the first couple of weeks as the girls were in SCBU but had to express all the time which I hated. I did end up BFing for 6 months but to be honest I didn't enjoy it really and wouldn't do it out and about so we always had to come home for feeding but they were on 4 hourly so we could go out for a while in between. Even now I feel like I let my babies down as I didn't enjoy it and we also did some top ups as they were sicky babies and they didn't always keep much of my milk down so were advised to top up with formula as it was heavier for them and should sit in their tummies longer. I selfishly stopped at 6 months as I couldn't cope any longer and I still feel bad about that   

Good luck to those who are going to go through tx for no. 2.


----------



## spooks

snoopygirl -that's exactly how I felt    
but you should be very proud of yourself managing to Bf with twins for 6 months (and I shouldbe proud of myself for combination feeding for 6 months     too - but all we feel is guilt!) I guess if we didn't feel like this about Bfing we'd find something else to beat ourselves up about   

helly and suze - how exciting!!! 
suze - i would love to egg share but I'm too old! Not sure if I could do it privately though


----------



## *ALF*

Pinkcat - just quickly.  Everyone you ask about formula is going to have a slightly different way of doing it but what worked for us (and I know several others who do it this way) - steralise bottles & boil water, add appropriate amount of water to bottles put tops (inc teats etc) on then leave on the side to cool.  As and when needed add formula.  Bottles with water like this can be used for up to 24 hours (we used to prepare a days worth evey night).  This is assuming your baby takes formula at room temp (easiest if they can be persuaded to do this). If not add formula and then stand in some boiling water to heat slightly.  You'll notice that some formula brands mix better in cold water than others (some will leave a powdery residue on the side of the bottle).  For out and about just take the number of bottles you need and some formula - you can get pots from tesco/mothercare/boots that are divided into 3 so you can measure out enough formula for 3 bottles worth. When needed add formula shake and go!!
I know Juju bottle feeds and is obviously doing it now (whereas I'm going back a couple of years and my memory is pathetic) so she may well have some extra words of wisdom.

glad you're managing to start talking about the birth, it will help.

Love
ALF


----------



## spooks

hi pinkcat - there's so many ways to do it here's a link you may find helpful. My HV said the water must be boiling to sterilize the formula powder. Bottles can be sterilized and put together with teat and lid on and stay sterile for 24 hours (if you don't open them I think). you can buy a flask bag to keep bottles boiling - I found an ordinary flask of boiling water better though. In the nights you can make up a flask, then when baby wakes make the bottle with the boiling water (half full) so it's sterile then top up with pre-boiled cooled so it's the right temp - sounds a bit faffy but is easy after a while. It's best to measure out the boiling water and pre-boiled water seperately first though because the amount seems to change once powder's been added. Sorry sounds very confusing - check the link - probably easier to understand  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237641.0

have you tried writing down what happened at the birth - just for you - I kept going over and over mine, even though it was great, and kept asking dh what had happened and how long I'd pushed for and how many cms I was etc.  (he didn't have a clue) and I kept wanting to know everything about it (at the time I wasn't concerned) so I wrote down what I remembered and that stopped me thinking about it so much. Once things have settled down perhaps you could go to a baby group - it's good to talk to other new mums - (although some did get on my nerves with their smugness about how easy they thought everything was   )


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pink cat - i'm a bottle mummy too!! tried to bf a day later but had no energy after him sucking for 2hours and then wanted bottle!!    so decision made i'm afraid. i hadn't a clue how to make them either so am doing same as alf,. its working really well.   

all fine here. baby put on 3 ozs already so am doing somthing right!!! we'er both tired but what do you expect!! anyway better go as doing this 1 handed!


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat, yep am doing it like alf says, Noah has it at room temp. Mw and hv will advise you against that way but ignore them, blinking guidelines, lol!!! Noah is fine, he's on cow and gate comfort milk as helps colic and constipation and it does help him xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Don't feel sad, your baby will thrive on bottles just as well, i was bottle fed!   
I'm so glad we are Bottle feeding now. 

My boobs hurt so much and are like concrete!! I have cabbage leaves down them!!


----------



## Ju2006

girls I had the same prob when trying to BF dd1, so turned to bottles.....She is a thriving 2yr10mth old now and was v v happy with my decision, I am 99% sure I will be bottle feeding when dd2 arrives.

Mini - if ur (.)(.)'s are sore and solid, take a shower in the morning andwith the shower head just run the water over your (.)(.)'s and with the other hand just massage them.  You will leak milk but it will relieve some of the pressure and should make them a bit more comfortable.  If you do that for a few days it will help dry your milk up.  Worked for me so hope it works for you.  BTW your LO is gorge !


----------



## juju81

Mini, another tip, keep your bra on until milk has dried up, my mw recommended this and it helped loads! I remember waiting for shower to warm up and felt it dripping down my tummy, that was only time I took bra off. Took about a wk after milk came in to dry up!!!! Has it sunk in yet he's yours to keep?


----------



## LadyBella

Pinkcat - I am v naughty and prepare 2 bottles at a time cool them down keep them in fridge and heat to room temp in hot water when needed, the bottles must be used in 24hrs which is why I only do 2 as they used within 4 during the day. Finn has never had a problem with this,and when we out and about I take my tommee tippee flask, portions of formula, sterlised bottles and one filled with cooled boiled water, thankfully he also likes the ready made cartons which I have handy in changing bag as an emergency. I also sterilise his bottles and fit then together then use when needed.

I suffered post traumatic stress after birth with Finn, had a de-ja vu and panic attack due to lack of sleep. Doctor arranged for a midwife to come to our house once a week so I could chat to her about everything which helped me come to terms with it all. My mum and dh were good but too busy trying to help me with everything else and in the baby bubble that they sometimes didnt really listen to what I was saying.

Mini - my mum went to the herbalist and they gave me some sage tablets to dry my milk up which worked a treat did not have any pain at all and my milk dried up in next to no time.

Hope this helps 

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## chrispx

Hi everyone,

Mini- Oh wow Lucas is gorgeous! just seen his pics on the male factor thread. Bet you glad it all over & he here safe & sound. Take it easy....i'm sure DH looking after you.

Pinkcat- Hope you have found a way of sorting bottles out that works for you, can imagine it's so hard in the first few weeks.

Hi all, i'm enjoying reading all the tips and advice about what works best....can't really offer any advice so i'll just keep reading.   

Thanks for the advice on the nuchal scan, we have decided to not go ahead with it, the MW said something about a blood test at 16 weeks, is that optional also?

good luck to those of you who are starting treatment no 2.


----------



## HellyS

Ah Pinkcat    my heart really does go out to you    Please dont be too hard on yourself.  You will be doing a fantastic job of being a mummy and just because you are feeding your baby in a different way to what you imagined it doesnt make it any less special    BF'ing is an amazing thing to do (I can only imagine as Emily would never latch on) but its not the be all and end all and there are soooo many other experiences you are going to enjoy with your special boy.  Please do try to talk about your birth experience as it will help you to come to terms with what happend.  On the subject of bottles, we used to have a sterile bottle full of cooled boiled water ready all of the time then when LO was ready we would put half the amount of boiling water in the bottles that was needed, add the formula (so it was sterile) then top up to the required level with the cool stuff - sorry for the waffle but I know what I mean    Thinking of you   

Chrispx - Is the 16 week blood test the one that assesses the risks of downs?  If so, then in our area that is optional.  We didnt have it but I know lots that do   

Mini - Your post made my toes curl    I can remember that feeling VERY well!!!!! Hope they are feeling a bit better now! dont have any tips Im afraid! But hope you are LOVING every second of being a mummy   

Ella - Not long now honey    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Suze - WOW!!!  January!!!!!  Good luck with the studying and TX!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all well and enjoying your bumps and babies    Emily has now started biting and hitting.....at the moment it is only me she is doing it to (makes me sad!) but any tips or advice would be very welcome please!!!!

Love as always
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All !
Blinkin flip only been away 7 days and missed 6 pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!
But so so so happy for our 2 new Mummies !
Pinkcat; Huge congrats on your baby boy Joshua   Lovely name, I bet he is a bundle of gorgeousness ! I am so sorry you had a traumatic time, I hope some of the wise advice the girls have been giving you is helping ? I dont think I can add to any of it, only agree with the talking it thru and writing it down. Big hugs my lovely and try and hang in there and get through the first few tough weeks. 
Mini; Huge congrats on your blue bundle of Lucas-ness !    Super name and middle name too !
Can i just add that I too had to 'resort' to bottles, for reasons of no milk, its not what i wanted either, but we cant always have what we want can we  we can only do our best, which is sometimes dictated by what our bodies will allow us to do. I dont mind so much now, and Alfie is a very healthy robust little man.
I'm just back from the holiday from hell, but more about that another time maybe. 
For now, rejoice in the new baby boys !!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo !
Welcome to the world little men !!!!         
Enjoy


----------



## teresal

Morning Ladies

can i please get some advice   

just back from midwife appointment and the little monkey has went breech again (they think), am just waiting for the phone call to let us know whether we have to go to hospital on wed or thurs to have a scan and if its confirmed that it is breech then they are going to try and turn baby if that doesn't work then will get booked in for a c-section, am here on my hands and knees willing it to turn cos i really don't want a c-section. they have said even they if do turn it then there is no guarantee that it will stay head down and might just like being that way round so to prepare myself for a c-section anyway    
why can't anything be easy, we fight to get tx, we fight to get pregnant and worry all the way through, then when you think YES we have got there, we end up with this     little monkey is being boss already and its not even here yet   

do any of you lovely ladies have any advice on how to get baby to turn


sorry for the me post, finding it difficult to type whilst in this position    


hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend dispite the horrible weather

teresa xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

just a quick one because my two are being monsters today   

teresa - have a look at spinningbabies.com xx


----------



## Mitchie

Teresal; Hi ! Sorry no idea about turning baby, BUt I had to have a c/s and honestly it was a thousand times better than i had prepared myself for. The procedure, the recovery, the pain, etc it was all fine, so IF you do have one it may well be a nice 'suprise' for you ?


----------



## teresal

thanks ladies, 

will go have a look at that now Pippi, hope the monsters have calmed down now   

mitchie -- think its just the thought of a section that scares me, i just want to have baby and get home as soon as possible, don't want to be stuck in hospital for a minute longer than i have too, but if thats what they recoomend then obviously i won't argue with them, as long as we get the baby safely then thats all that matters, thanks for the reassurance  that it won't go that far    

update -- i have an appointment on monday for a scan anyway so they are just leaving me till then because they are so busy this week and my cons is not in but if i get reduction in movements or my waters break then to phone them straight away, so just going to try anything to get it to turn now this week

xx


----------



## juju81

Teresa, really hope bubba moves altho, I had a 'natural' birth & was actually in hospital longer than c-section mums so you just dont know what is going to happen anyway.  At elast with a c-section you know when it will be


----------



## pippilongstockings

Back briefly while the monsters sleep!

Teresa - my SIL had a c-section in january.  It was unplanned but very calm and she had no problems with the recovery.  It doesn't have to be a bad or scary experience    She was in hospital for 5 days but that was more to do with feeding than the section.  They wanted her to go home after 2 days!


----------



## teresal

thanks ladies

you are all very reassuring    what will be will be, there are pros and cons to either way of having a baby, as long as it is ok at the end of the day thats all that matters.

pippi -- hows your sister doing, i remember she isn't that far after me    

juju -- hows the wedding plans going    

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - remember this happend to me and when we got to the scan he had turned again. SOmetimes the MWs get it wrong. But lucas was such a fidget that at the birth he was head down but facing the wrong way. DOn't worry about a cs, you will so what ever comes at the time. I never dreamt i would have a epidural, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so glad i did!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

BTW we got the forms out to tel zytex about lucas and realised we were meant to tell them them i was pg!!


----------



## LiziBee

Hello!
Can't hang around as a Tesco delivery is about to roll up!
PC - so sorry to hear what you've been through. I heartily recommend the 'post-birth review' thing (which in our area is called 'birth reflections service'). Don't get mad at yourself over the BF thing, if you get mad at anything let it be that you weren't given the right help and support. And to all you PG ladies make sure your partner has a complete list of all the places that offer BF support and help before you give birth from the national helplines to the local peer supporters and make them promise to call them in at the first sign of any trouble! (We are often reluctant to ask for help for ourselves but we will move heaven and earth for those we love plus your brain will be addled from giving birth so make your partner responsible!)
Teresal - have you considered acupuncture?

Just found out that the next DCN national meeting is local (ish) to me, it's in Nottingham on Oct 2nd - anyone thinking of going?
Lizi.x


----------



## *Suze*

hi all

just a quickie to say yep we're defo going the DC Network meeting.....we went to a meeting years ago in Birmingham but decided we wouldn't go again until we had our family so we are really looking forward to going with Libby and the extra bonus is that its in Notts 

love to all 
Suze xx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

lizie -- talked to DH about acu last night and he said that if i really wanted to then to do it but he would rather find out for sure which way it was laying and get some advice from cons before doing anything, so i will just wait and see what happens, i know he is worried and concerned and probably just scared of doing anything. thanks for the advice though    

mini -- why doesn't that surprise me, just tell them you where making sure you where pregnant before you sent it. yeah was thinking about you when she was saying about it being breech, will just wait and see, all the movements are really low nowadays and when she was checking the heartbeat she had the doppler high up, so probably is breech    

hi to everyone else, hope all are ok 

teresa xx


----------



## LiziBee

PC - sorry, been kicking myself that I didn't mention that difficult births with repeated medical interventions and different medicines/painkillers etc. can be an awful barrier to BF as they all affect baby's ability to feed as well as your own milk producing hormones. 

In antenatal classes they often tell you that when you are in labour and the mw suggests something you should ask what the Benefits, Risks and Advantages of such a procedure are (as well as what will happen if you do Nothing, creating the handy acronym BRAN), but they often forget to remind you that it applies to 3 different things, your health, your baby's health and your ability to breastfeed. 
PG women, take notice, don't forget to ask "how might this effect my ability to breastfeed after birth?"

Anyway will shut up about BF for now and move on to other things, like how come it's been raining for 3 days and my water butt is still only half-full?! R got LOADS of outdoor toys for her birthday and is screaming mad that she hasn't been able to use any of them for days.

Suze - looking forward to seeing you!!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## chrispx

Evening all,

Had another scan today & all looking ok....i'm 13wks still a long way to go, but starting to sink in now....tummy getting a little rounder too.

Pippi- my EDD is Jan 17th.

This DCN site is it worth signing up to? i haven't had a look at it.


----------



## LiziBee

Chrispx - in my opinion yes. It's much more than a website it's all round support for both you and your children, but there is a way to get membership free for a year, just sign up for a 'talking and telling' or a preparation for parenthood workshop (though obviously you do have to pay for these).
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Chrispx can;t believe you are 13 weeks!    

I miss my bump


----------



## juju81

I miss mine too, have forgotton what it feels like to feel him moving, I recorded it when pregnant & when i watch it back I get sad


----------



## *ALF*

Mini & Juju - 2 years on and I still miss my bump however J now finds looking at pictures of 'mummy with a big fat tum tum' hilarious


----------



## olivia m

Hi LiziBee and all
So sorry to have to tell you that we are now not able to offer free membership with workshops.  Saving up for the day the Department of Health pulls the plug on our subsidy.  Hope to meet lots of FF'ers at our Nottingham meeting on 2nd October...you do have to be a DCN member to attend but as Lizi says we are MUCH more than a web site: local and national meetings, twice yearly Journal, monthly eBulletin of news and information, contact list of people you can 'phone and email, library to borrow books and films from and friendly people at the end of the 'phone and email to offer individual support, information and guidance when needed...plus all our publications and workshops, which are available to non-members as well.
Olivia
Olivia


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry I got that bit wrong Olivia  
Really hoping we get to meet you in October so I can say thank you in person for all the support and helpful information you've given me in the last 5 years.

Have to say I don't miss being pregnant, not one bit. Being in agony for 9months each time (I had severe SPD) together with the nausea kind of took the glow off it for me. What I do miss is BF-ing a newborn (or maybe a 6weeker, after you've gotten over the really difficult BF challenges!) and I'm really sad I'll never get to do that again  However I have two wonderful girls and our family is complete.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## olivia m

I'd love to meet you too LiziBee, so do come up and introduce yourself on 2nd October.
Your girls look lovely and I know what you mean about BF!
Olivia


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lizi - want to feed mine for a bit??  I could do with some sleep


----------



## juju81

Lizi - I didnt enjoy being preg, my SPD was hideous too i just miss having the bump & feeling him moving xxx


----------



## eli..g

Only got time for a quicky

But yes we hope to go !! xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Pippi - a friend seriously asked me to today if I would wet nurse her baby as she was worried about being admitted to hospital for an infection. I was somewhat taken aback!! However I decided to agree as she was well stewed up and I realised what courage it must have taken to ask and then I got straight on the phone to the GP and the H/v (who is a friend to both of us) and she's now getting better (BF friendly) treatment so fingers crossed I wont have to!!
Eli - go girl!!
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow, you are such a good friend.  I've thought about it during the looooong sleepless nights of the first few weeks and I'd definitely do it for my sister or a very close friend but not sure if I could do it for anyone else!  I did donate breast milk last time though so I guess that has altered my opinions a bit - another friend I discussed it with (who has bf her 3 children) found the idea awful!

Eli - helloooo!  Got your moving home card today :0)  Looking forward to visiting your new pad.  Things have calmed down a bit here now so let me know when is a good day for you - any day but Tuesday and Wednesday is fine with me xx

Teresa - not long for you lovely, I'm sooooo excited for you!!!

Ella - are you next??

P xx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Crumbs, just managed to read through all the posts and now need to head to bed!


Pinkcat - HUGE   !!! It's amazing how quickly LOs seem to become underfed - we had what we thought was an "angel" baby. He seemed to feed well, sleep well and never cried. Poor thing was saving his energy because he just wasn't getting enough food from me. We ended up being re-admitted to hospital! Felt so foolish! You are such a great mum to put bub's needs above your own desire to breast feed. I'm sure both you and he are far happier for it.


Teresa - hanging onto the side of a pool and kicking, swimming holding onto a float, the cat position from yoga, bouncing on a gym ball...can't think of any more tricks.


Nightnight lovely ladies,
Mx


----------



## spooks

wet nursing was very common among family members not so long ago. When baby spooks was first born I kept thinking what would've happened to her if she had been born before formula was available, when she was really ill and underfed, but then realised that someone else would've fed her and she'd have been fine. It's still very common in poorer countries. Amazing how quickly attitudes and things change.

Lizi hope your friend manages to carry on Bfing herself 

pippi - well done you for donating  I'm assuming it goes to babies in SCBU?

hope everyone is well   
love spooks 

as for me - af *should* be here the beginning of the month unless it decides to go haywire again  then it will be a medicated DIUI - the clinic don't offer puregon anymore so I'll be on something else


----------



## eli..g

Pink cat  ditto.... cant say i miss being pregnant either...
You are doing a great job...   
Try not to worry too much about the bf... whilst now it seems the most important thing i understand.. how ever you do it is great x

Pippi  Mondays are good for us... you?? but cant do next monday 9th


----------



## Mitchie

Hey Pippi    Glad things are settling down a bit for you and your gorgeous boys. Alfie and I would be up for a meet sometime too, not that we're stalking you or owt !!  
Eli; Where are you based now ? xx
Hi to all !   
I miss my bump too, I get hugely jealous when i see pg mums and newborns, but dont think i'm broody anymore just nostalgic !   
I'm sitting here with a coffee waiting for the Little man to wake, sleepy headed little thing


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eli - Mondays are good for us too. How about the 2nd Aug? I'll text you 

Mitchie - we'd love to meet up too! Luke goes to nursery Tues and Wed (am) so we can either meet then without the whirlwind or any other day with him 

Pinkcat - you are doing a great job lovely  BF is great when it works out but it's not _the _thing that makes you a good mummy! Some of the best mummies I know didn't get on with breastfeeding and they have done, and are doing, an amazing job with their lovely children xx

marge - hope your lovely little bundle is doing well now. That must have been scary being readmitted 

spooks - sending you "regular cycle" vibes  Good luck xx

Sorry, gotta go, back later x


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Pinkcat    I remember Alfie was still feeding every 2hrs at that age, I didnt realise but its quite normal apparently. Think he was taking about 100-120 mls at some feeds, less at others. I remember trying to eek him out to last 2 hrs, and gradually it did move on to 3. Does he sick up much  Is he really whingy between feeds or does he sleep mostly ?? I was just thinking that maybe easy digest formula may suit better than hungry baby ? Alfie had Aptamil easy digest which suited him, more for the colic tho. I am sure some others will be along to post soon and have some more helpful advice !
Pippi , Hi !   Now all the toddler groups are finishing, most days are good for me, maybe it'd be better on a tues or wed initially as we MAY be able to chat more easily ??  
Love and hugs to all,
M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

P.S Pinkcat, forgot to say that I do know other people that have gone onto hungry baby formula earlier than 2 weeks if that makes you feel better


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Lucas is on 3-4hourly feeds. I fed him on demand in hosptial but cos he was feedfing regularly i fed him every 3 hours and got him into a routine, he now has regular routine feeds throughout the day. Usually every 4 hours. BAth time at 6.30pm and bed at 7pm    
HE takes anything from 60mls to 120mls. I've noticed his big feed is at 5pm and 6-7am. I nearly upped his feeds to bigger bottles in case he wanted more but MW said to stay at 120mls max for now. Hes put on 1/2 lb in a week!!    

As for water, i don't give it unless its hot. 

Have you tried a dummy? I didn't want to use one but one night he was asking for food every hour and in the end he didn't want it but wuldn't setle, as soon as i gave him a dummy he slept! SOme babies want to suckle. He doesn't have it all the time, last nigt he slept without it.


----------



## Mitchie

Well done Mini, sounds a fab routine already !


----------



## pippilongstockings

Zac's a dummy-lover too    I thought he wanted feeding every hour but actually all he wanted was to suck on something.  Might be worth a try?  Also, we feed on demand (I'm too disorganised to do anything else!) and he still quite often feeds every 2 hours during the day even now he's 11 weeks.  Luckily he only feeds once at night, I couldn't cope with every 2 hours at night too    If you do need advice from your HV, don't wait until clinic just give them a call    Finally, my niece was mix fed and she had hungry baby formula from day 1 x

Mitchie - good plan!  I don't get much opportunity to chat when Luke's about


----------



## LiziBee

Pinkcat - sensible questions, which made me wonder, is hungry baby formula more calorific or just designed to plump out their tummies more to make them think they've had more or is it designed to stay in the tummy longer to help them skip a meal (so to speak)? If it's more calorific then I can see the logic in switching but if not doesn't that defeat the purpose of 'feeding him up'? One of the baby brands has a formula called 'comfort' (it used to be made by omnion, but they got bought up by a bigger brand) could that be an alternative solution? It would be normal for a BF baby to feed 1.5 to 2 hours in the heat so I suppose he is just behaving normally!!
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Okee Dokee Pippi, a Tues or Wed a.m it is then ! Next week ? Or week after ? Shall we meet somewhere or would it be easier if I came to you, if u have to pick Luke up from Nursery ?
Alfie has a dummy too for the record ( strictly at nap times only! ) along with his fave cuddly 'crazy cat' Monkey Michael      xx
And now a Question ; Alfie has cut down to 1 nap a day now for a long time, going down at 12-12.30 no problems, regardless at what time he got up in the morning, and then sleeps for 1 and half- 2 hrs, and has lunch after that ( i know that means he has a late lunch but he gets up about 8.30 in the a.m so has a late breaky and then a good snack at 11.30ish) BUT past few days he has switched to having his nap after his lunch at about 2.00/2.30ish which means if i left him to sleep for 2 hrs he wouldnt be getting up until 4.30 ! ( as it is I've woken him at 4 past few days) Is this too late for a p.m nap ? Should I let him sleep for as long as he wants ? He certainly doesnt seem as ready for bed as he was before ! Though to be fair he just played in his cot until he fell asleep, no tears.I dont want to move his bedtime later than his original 7.30pm. What does everyone else do ??


----------



## pippilongstockings

If it's not affecting his sleep, and if he's happy in his cot before dropping off in the evening then I'd go with it.  Luke's naps change every few months and I only try and change things if it affects his night time sleep.  He dropped all naps at about 2 years which was hideous but he's started having an afternoon nap in the last 3 or 4 months which is great!  However, if he has more than 40 minutes then he's awful at going to bed at night.  Anyway, I'm waffling!  In short, go with it unless it's causing you problems at night   

Next week is fine for me.  Are mornings better for you with naps?  Tuesday or Wednesday after 9.30 is fine with me.  Let's meet somewhere where they do yummy cake


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat - Noah is on Cow & Gate Comfort.  He used to sick up his bottle with just C&G Firts milk & we had a week where he did nothing but scream so we changed his milk.  He changed into a new baby.  We just been away to Dorset & ran out fo his milk so went looking for Comfort, couldnt find it anywhere so had to put him on normal first milk & he went back to sicking each bottle up!  I would suggest changing the milk to this one for a bit...warning tho, his poo will be green & it will stink.  Am not kidding!

Also, I dont deal in mls, Noah is on 6oz but was on 1oz to start with & then 3oz for ages!  We have inly just moved him onto 6oz 4 hourly! Before that he was going every 2 1/2 - 3hrs!  My mw would say just go with what he is asking for.  We were giving Noah water asell but then hv suggested 5oz water but only 4 scoops of milk, this helped his pooing too!  He is however now on 6oz & 6 scoops but he isnt going as regularly!

Noah has a dummy, for his day time naps only tho   !  Now that hes sleep through the night again (thank god   ) he seems to only need it to go to sleep through the day, in the evening he goes straight down without it & after his 6am feed!  His bedtime is still slightly different each day tho!

Mini - Can you come & sort Noah out, you seem to have it sussed!

Mitichie - Sorry, cant help with day time naps!


I'd love to meet up with you?!  Any chance of doing a meet?  I liove along the South Coast but am prepared to travel!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Juju - 30mls is 1oz. I only do mls cos thats what i started out as at the prison camp hospital!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh yes, let's have a meet up!  With or without husbands/partners??  Without is easier for me, we've not got many weekends free until mid-October   

Anyone 'seen' Teresa?  She's gone very quiet...... Hope everythings ok lovely and you are busy having your baby


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

shes still around!


----------



## teresal

Still here    just had a busy weekend, catching up with friends and doing house things

had scan and cons appointment yesterday, baby is head down but not engaged, so was pleased that i didn't have to have it turned, but have to go back on the 2nd august for another scan and see cons because i am measuring small (36 weeks instead of 3, am hoping i won't need that appointment cos baby will be here by then

feel like i have been pregnant forever and still be plodding on at christmas, just want baby here now, feeling really weepy and very hormonal, but keep getting told that its normal at this stage,, anyway am sure it will all pass soon and will be feeling better, might help if i could get out for a walk but the weather is crap, its rained for days here but suppose should be happy that its not as hot

you are all so far away from me, it would take me forever to get to where any of you are to do a meet up    but hope you all get something organised and have a good time

has anyone heard from Ella, think she was due last week or am i just imagining that, hopefully she will have had her baby and is just getting settled in 

hi to everyone, hope you and your bundles are all ok

teresa xx


----------



## *ALF*

Flypast to say Ella hasn't had bubs yet (was due last week) but hopefully she'll pop along to update you.

A meet up would be good.


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya teresal; Oh dear my lovely, I can feel your desperation from here, poor you    At least the longer bubs is in the longer he/she can cook to utter perfection   
Yay I'd be up for a group-meet, any suggestions where ??


----------



## pippilongstockings

teresa - the longer they cook, the more tender they are


----------



## juju81

Without I reckon!  I cant do anything until at least mid oct!  I'm going for afternoon tea at The Ritz on 10th Oct...CHECK ME OUT!!!

xxxx


----------



## Ella*

Hi all, not much news, after failed induction at w/e I go back tomorrow to see if more favourable to try again or section or whatever  . 
*Teresa*, but looks like you'll get your Gretna meet  Oh how I wish i had baby & settling in! 
We'll get there  
Cannot wait to join you all in the feed/sleep chat. At the mo I feel quite outside the discussions hence not really contributing but reading for tips


----------



## teresal

Ella -- i feel like i am going mad     so can only imagine how you are feeling hunny. really hope all goes well tomorrow and you have that prescious baby in your arms soon. am feeling the same as you at the minute with all the talk on feeding/sleeping, but we will be able to join in soon enough    

pippi/mitchie -- thanks ladies, i know you are right, the more time he/she is in there the bigger he/she will get    

teresa xx


----------



## LiziBee

Ella - sorry to hear the induction didn't go to plan. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.
Teresal and Ella - time spent reading up on BF before you give birth is time well spent IMO!! If you have the time try these links
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/start/index.html
http://www.ameda.com/breastfeeding/elibrary/videos.aspx
http://www.breastfeeding.com/

Mitchie - I have now got to the point of only letting Mila nap for 40mins and waking her up by 3pm at the latest, anything else was giving me a sleepless night!! However if he is happy to go down at 7.30 then I'd say don't worry.

Girls are having a big shared birthday party at the weekend, so far this evening I have already stuffed a pinata now I have to go wrap the pass-the-parcel!
Love to all
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## HellyS

Ella - Huge hugs and good luck for tomorrow      Cant wait to hear your news hun xxxx

Juju - Check you out and your posh tea!!!  lucky lady   

Lizi - Have a fabulous party - sounds like you are going to be busy until then!

Teresa -    Its totally normal to feel    at this stage!  Im sure when you go for your next scan the measurements will be fine - I seem to remember that they give or take two weeks either way which would make your measurements fine hun - hopefully you wont need your appt on the 2nd though     

On the naps and feeds front....Emily never really got into any sort of routine!  We fed on demand (until the tube went in obviously!) and she slept when she felt like it    She did sort of get herself into a little routine for sleeping.  Would have 1/2 hr mid morning and then again mid afternoon but I never really put her down for a nap as such.  Dont get too hung up on it, just enjoy every second and if your baby and you get into a routine then thats fantastic but if you dont, so be it    as long as you are both happy that is ALL that matters   

I would love to meet up but you are all miles away from me - have fun though ladies 

AFM - All going well.  Emily is great (and gorgeous    ) and I seem to have calmed the hitting and biting using some great tips I got from this site.  Starting to get excited for our appointment now - we are planning on waiting until next year to start but I have a feeling that once the clinic give he go ahead I will be chomping at the bit to get started......

love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
I keep meaning to post more but just don't find the time!!! I really hope everyone is well, just seen mention of a meet up - that would be fab if it could be arranged. 

Ella & Teresa  - sending my 'come out' thoughts your way. Can totally empathise - as others will know Little Man hung on in there right over Christmas and New Year and I was going pretty stir crazy at the end to say the least - we did everything and nothing worked. He was due on 19th Dec!!! We still can't believe he didn't arrive until 4th Jan!! Probably not helping you there    We thought we would have Christmas as a 3, then thought well surely New Year (my birthday being New Year's Day) but no I went in on my birthday and he arrived 3 days later! Good luck, just enjoy the rest that you can have now. He was pretty perfect when he came along though   

I must read back a bit more but Hi to everyone 
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I've bottle fed from day one and now it looks like i have my AF?? After 2 weeks of giving birth, is this right?? Is it my AF? I didn't have much bleeding after birth and it seemed to stop the other day but then last night i noticed heavier bleeding with AF type  cramps. 
Didn't think i'd have AF this quick??


----------



## pippilongstockings

typing 1 handed with wailing baby!

Mini - it could be lochia increasing.  It's common for it to stop and start for a few weeks.Having said that, my AF came back after 5 weeks both times so u might just be unlucky!

bak l\ter when zac less clingy xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

it does seem mucosy but heavier than its ever been    with AF cramps


----------



## RichmondLass

Oo ladies I would love to meet up. Where are you thinking of? I live in east sussex. Rl and baby G xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Yes mini, I'd say if you haven't had much bleeding yet then it's probably lochia?  If it is very heavy and you are worried then give your m/w a call.  Also, keep any big clots (yuck!) as they'll want to see them if they are bigger than a 50p piece xx

Hmmmmm, not sure I've got the time to organise the meet!  12 week old baby, bonkers toddler and very busy new business = no free time!  Anyone else want to volunteer??  I think juju would be the perfect person


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Not had chance to read back just a quick post to ask for some advice - I have started weaning Finn and making my own purees and freezing them. Am not sure how it works when taking Finn out how to do the food - at home I just zap in microwave or pan to make sure piping hot then leave to cool down ready for feeding but am dreading taking him out as dont know what to do.....help needed please xxx


----------



## Mitchie

LB; I made Alfie home-made purees and if i went anywhere that I knew had a microwave I'd just put the pot in his lunch box with an ice pack and nuke it when I got there OR i'd just take a shop bought jar with me instead.
Pippi; Not sure i'm brave enough to organise the meet other than 'telling' everyone when and where it'll be , what time and hope some of you turn up !!
How about some one start off by suggesting a venue ? OK I say Millets farm near Abingdon    ??
Mini; I had bleeding for about 4-5 weeks I think ? But I dont think i had cramps, so maybe it could be Auntie F ?
AFM; Thanks for the shared info about late napping !...I've devised a plan.....if he's up late and has a late breaky then i'm only giving him a tiny snack at 11ish, then an early lunch at 12.30 so that he can go down for a nap by 1ish and hopefully waking up before 3, so ready for bed at 7.30 ! It worked 2day    
Tiny; nice to hear from you   
Helly; I'm, excited for you ! I held a newborn this week,1st time since Alfie was one himself, and I got really emotional    
Hi everyone, sorry not to do personals to all, hugs to all tho


----------



## Ju2006

some fab news this way ladies......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242856.new#new


----------



## teresal

thanks for that Ju     

xx


----------



## Ju2006

ur welcome been sitting by my phone all day and only txt her on the off chance to tell her about Kate, blow and behold she was just in recovery from c-section.  How are you Teresal ?


----------



## teresal

ju -- am not too bad, just ready for this baby to get here NOW    , this waiting is just as bad as the 2ww at the beginning    how are you, are you all ready

me next on the list i think whhhhoooooooo


----------



## Ju2006

same as you teresal, want her out NOW.  Fed up with elephant legs and cankles    Yep all ready, have been for weeks now the wait is the worst eh, prob worse than the 2ww.  At least with the 2ww you have a definate date for an answer IYKWIM


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh teresa, you're next........!!


Mitchie - shall we still meet up next week?  If anyone wants to join us then they are welcome    But I def think juju should arrange the big meet up!!  She's got plenty of time, it's not like she's got a young baby and a wedding to organise!  Maybe someone else should volunteer......!

Ladybella - we BLW'd so I'd take sandwiches of other bits of food out with me, I'm not sure what is recommended with purrees?  If it's hot, maybe take them out when they are still frozen and let them defrost while you're out then either serve cold (depending on what it is!) or find some hot water/a microwave?  Most restaurants and pubs will provide a jug of hot water, even if they won't heat up the food in their microwave.

Oops, crossed posts with teresa and ju2006!  So exciting for you two, I'm almost jealous


----------



## Tiny21

Great news Ella

LadyBella - I nuke it at home then he has it at the temp it has got to by the time he needs it which seems to work fine actually. I do sometimes use pre-bought as well, often pud is a prebought. 

Still hanging in there then girls? I ended up feeling like I was experiencing groundhog day - each night going to bed, hoping to be woken by waters going or pain! Each morning I woke and thought - still here in one piece   

x


----------



## juju81

Pippi -      .  Ha ha, wedding all sorted, even got my under crackers yesterday.  Thought i'd treat nick to a new pair as didnt think an old greying pair would be a s sexy    

I dont miond organising, am not very good at it, I usually get my sister to do it!!!  How about meeting in London & having a spot of lunch along South Bank??  End October or something?  Needs to be after the 20th for me tho, pay day!!!!

Will need some advice in the next month or so on BLW.  How does it start, do you carry on with all mikl feeds etc


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Just a quick post to say hi   

Ella -      Hope all well and you are enjoying your little princess.

Teresal - Not long now got fingers crossed for youz. Take care.    

juju - Me too cant believe we are nearly at the messy food stage. Thats cool your all sorted for wedding. Hope Noah behaving we are going to be brave and try and get baby paws off his colief drops next week when back from holidays. Hopefully he will manage this time and the dreaded colic is gone. take care    

We are away on our hoidays having a lovely chilled out time and weather ok so far. 

Hi to everyone else.

Will catch up when I get back.

take care
Paws x x


----------



## spooks

hi all   hope everyone is well 

LB I used to take a flask of boiling water with me and 2 different sized bowls, put boiling water in big bowl with puree in other and pop it in for 5 mins to heat up - sounds a bit fiddly but it works well - still do it now but only with non-meat dishes just to be on safe side. As LO gets older they'll eat cold pasta and sweetcorn or sandwiches etc. it does get easier    I was thinking about getting a food flask (mothercare do them) but never got round to it.

paws hope you're having a good holiday 

juju - the feeding section here on ff is a great help -i didn't do BLW but followed the feeding guide and baby spooks is wonderful   

mitchie - we have no real routine with naps - although baby spooks never has one later than 5. She usually has 11 or 12 hours uninterrupted sleep however long she naps for in the day or whether she has 1 or 2 (can be anything from  2, 40 mins sleeps to 1, 1.5 hour nap). I'd say just do what you suits you - for me a bit of flexibility is good but others like a definate bed time.  

okay  gotta go should be doing other stuff and dh getting grumpy with me


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pippilongstockings said:


> Oops, crossed posts with teresa and ju2006! So exciting for you two, I'm almost jealous


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teresal

mini -- yeah i thought Pippi was crazy as well     but am sure she will have at least another one. hows the holiday going    

pippi -- are you mad    wish you could do the labour bit for me if it wasn't that bad    

juju -- well done you having everything organised for the wedding, you got all your forms sent in, we nearly forgot to get ours in on time    hows Noah doing    

paws -- great to hear from you, enjoy your holidays, you must be having better weather than we are here. hope baby paws is ok when you take him off his colic meds    

tiny -- i know what you mean, keep looking for signs of labour, even wishing something would just happen    everytime i get up for the loo through the night i'm hoping my waters are going to go    

ju2006 -- definately not going to miss the swollen feet/ankles    DH keeps telling me we still have 11 days left now so not to get impatient yet, easy for him to say its not him needing a crane to get out of bed or have a bump get in the way when trying to do stuff    

spooks -- i like the flask idea, will remember that for the future, i know some places will give you hot water in a bowl/jug to haet things up    

marge -- hope you and freddie are doing ok hunny    

pinkcat -- hope you and joshua are settled in    

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## margesimpson

Oooh Teresa - your next!!!!! Hope the days don't drag too much and that your able to chill out and take some well earned naps!


Mx


----------



## Ella*

Thanks ladies for congrats.
*Teresal & Ju*, looking forward to news!! It was great to hear Kate had hers from Ju when I was in recovery. I hadn't known til minutes before the section that it was def happening. Started freaking out a bit & they had me in there in about 10 minutes of decision & in & out of surgery in about 40 mins. I know there are plus sides to c sect but I really freaked out at thought of not feeling legs big time.

*Tiny*- groundhog day- spot on!


----------



## teresal

marge --      can't believe my name is top of the list    

ella -- wow that was a quick decision but at least you didn't have to sit and wait and worry to long. hope you are recovering hun    

hope everyone is ok and have a good weekend    

Teresa xx


----------



## margesimpson

Teresa - I know, it's a freaky, exciting feeling getting to the top of the list. Are you having any twinges? Do they think the baby is the right way up or rather down now? Hows DH? Does he start to fret every time you get up to go to the toilet in the night? Homer used to keep asking if everything was alright when I came back to bed. My SIL says that my brother used to be almost getting dressed when she came back, until she had to have a wee word and calm him down!   


Ella - how are you recovering?


Mx


----------



## teresal

marge -- have been having BH for a while but thats it, head was downwards on monday but not engaged, am just hoping it stays down, will find out on monday when see midwife. DH panics everytime i move whether i'm in bed or not    i phoned him the other day at work about something and i think he was heading for the car before i he even answered     he is just so excited, think he is worse than me, big kid waiting for christmas, mind you waiting for christmas is easier at least you know when christmas is, this is just a waiting game now.....tap tap tap tap tap       have you got the wee man into a routine 

xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Thought id join in and see if anyone relates to my situation.  I had deivf in july and have just received my first beta hcg and progesterone which are :

beta hcg = 152
progesterone = 63.1

i think these levels imply im pg but I have had heavy AF with flooding and clots for few days now, so im reserving judgement at present. Waiting for response from my cons re these results. Anyone else had such heavy bleeding and still pg?   

angels x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi angels4me - welcome to the thread    I don't know much about your hormone results I'm afraid, we never had them done just relied on hpt's.  I had bleeding during my 2ww with my last pregnancy, just like normal AF which turned out to be an implantation bleed.  It wasn't clotty though, I don't know how common clots are with implantation bleeds?  Fingers crossed everything is ok and you've got a little bean tucked up in there.    

teresa - my sister is a few days behind you and she is soooo fed up!  She's still being sick every day which isn't great.  She's also a massive drama queen so there have been umpteen texts and phone calls in the last week or so with her being absolutely sure she's in labour    I hope things are less dramatic with you!! Not long to go now...... Have you got any plans for sweeps or anything like that in the next couple of weeks?  My midwife wouldn't even discuss it with me until I got to my due date, which or course I didn't   

Ella - hope you are recovering well and enjoying being a mummy   

Marge - how's motherhood?  Are you getting much sleep?

AFM - we had our first night out last night, it was great!  I had 2 glasses of wine and I was HOOOOOOOLLLLLAAAAAHHHHEEDD!!!  Hee hee!  We played racketball then went for a meal, it was lovely    Don't read this next bit if you are struggling with getting any sleep..!

Ssshhhhhhh.....Z slept through on thursday night.......2nd time he's done it..........It was bliss......

Anywho, better go I'm supposed to be doing some work while DH has L and Z is asleep!

P xx


----------



## eli..g

Helly... where did you read up on hitting and bitting?? Good to read it seems to be working for you.  Tantrums still going on here too !!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eli - have you got "Toddler Taming"?  I'll bring it with me next week if you want to borrow it?  That's where I got some tips about hitting.  I've also got a fluffy behaviour book which would probably tell you to cuddle him and he'll be fine    You're welcome to borrow that one as well if you like


----------



## HellyS

Eli - It was on the development or behaviour thread I thik. When Emily goes to hit I just take her hand and say "ahhhh be nice to mammy" whilst stroking my face/arm (whereever she was going to hit) with her hand.  It sounds really simple and a bit namby pamby but it seems to be working.  She now raises her hand and then strokes me saying "aaahhh nice"   

Ella - Hope you are recovering well and settling into motherhood.  Enjoy those first precious days with your gorgeous girl   

Hi everyone else!

Helly
x


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

pippi -- poor sister still being sick, shes probably just getting fed up and impatient and is looking for labour to start, hopefully she won't have long to wait now. glad you managed t get a night out and you got some sleep     

angels -- sorry i don't jnow anything about levels either    

AFM -- had M/W appointment this afternoon, head is engaged and she said all the aches and pains are sounding good, so am really pleased that all is going the right way    am hoping i won't make it to the next appointment

Hi to everone else, hope you are all ok

xx


----------



## HellyS

Teresa - ooooo all sounding good!  Heres hoping you dont make it to your next appointment      Looking forward to news very soon     

Angels4me - On my last cycle I had a very heavy bleed (with clots) and an initial low HCG level. I didnt even bother going back to the clinic to get bloods redone as i was so certain it was over.  The result is now a gorgeous and very lively toddler who is currently snoring in bed!

Pippi - Im soooooo jealous of you and the sleep Mrs!!!  Emily still wakes twice per night for feeds.  Glad you had a good night, you are a very cheap drunk   

Paws - Hope you are having  lovely holiday   

AFM - Rang the clinic today as we want to chat about doing egg share again (for research) and the coordinator said we are still eligible but they only have two slots left and after that they have no guarantees for funding. Soooooo........ I have e/c booked provisionally for the 8th Novemeber!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!  Still have to go on 26th August for chat with the consultant  and for bloods/scans etc but all being well then we are good to go!!!  Have stopped the alcohol tonight and had a healthy eating lunch and dinner   

Love
helly
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Oh helly thats all very quick.... fingers crossed for you xx
thanks for the advice, will give that a go!  Nothing seems to work with him so far.
Also gonna try naughty step soon xx

I have got toddler taming book.... still trying !!

E xx


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - wow! Way to go. Good luck!
Lizi.x


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Helly: thats fab, hope it turns out the same for me. Cons. said to stop meds today.

Friday bhcg = 152
today, tues = 241

Not exactly doubling eh   

Any thougths??

Angels x


----------



## pippilongstockings

A4M


----------



## HellyS

Angels- Sorry Im not very clued up on how the figures work. I have tried to attach a link to the thread I started to see if it helps at all.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135416.0

I had a read through the posts before I copied the link and had a few tears. I still cant believe how lucky we were. I truly hope you get the same outcome.

            

Thank you for the good luck messages ladies - we're going to need them!!

xx


----------



## Ella*

*Helly*, loads of luck    
*Angels for me* , all the best  I do recall Helly's amazing start to pg, it was amazing!!
*Teresal*  looking good, not long now, not long 
*Pippi*, thanks, loving it sooo much but one v sore boob nip & begiining to get behind on sleep... Hey ho!  
*Marge, Mini* & every other new mum- you?

Everyone else


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ella - lovely to hear from you, so glad you are loving it! Get some help pronto for that sore nip if you haven't already. I hung around far too long when it happened with Luke and it caused me all sorts of problems. I was straight back to the BF clinic when I had a problem with Zachary! 

Any news from Teresa??

Well, I can confirm that Mitchie is a lovely lovely lady (and foxy  !). We're going to try and sort out a donor bumps and babies/children meet up at the Cotswold Farm Park near Stow (http://www.cotswoldfarmpark.co.uk/). Who's interested? Monday, Thursday and Friday is best for me, when is best for everyone else? If you let me know your availabilities over the next few weeks I'll try and find a date that is good for everyone. If anyone wants to stay over close by I'll have a look for some B&Bs just let me know.

More news, both my sister and step-sister look like they'll be sprogging in the next day or so..... Sister's waters have started leaking and step-sister is having contractions. I guess it'll save me making 2 trips to the hospital  Just need my SIL to go into labour (due in 4 weeks) and there'll be 3 of them having their babies in the same delivery suite at the same time! Come on girls PUSH PUSH PUSH!!

P x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sorry Helly, keep meaning to put something to you and keep forgetting!!  Wowser, that's sooooooon    Best of luck, you are due a nice easy cycle and pregnancy this time!  x


----------



## teresal

still here girls


----------



## juju81

oOOH, Pippi, hope you have some news soon!  I think thats going to be to far for me to come .  For some reason I thought London was more mid point for everyone!!!  I think I need to study the map of England, ha ha!  Christ only knows where i'll end up on my drive to Scotland!


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju - i'm not sure where everyone is so london might be in the middle for everyone! Did you suggest London? Sorry, I didn't see that  London scares me a bit <wimp icon> I always feel panicky like everyone around is trying to hurry me and I don't know where I'm going! Getting stressed just thinking about it  If you want to come I can find you somewhere to stay? I'd offer a room in my house but you'd have to share with Luke!

teresa - norty girl! I had to do some serious stalking earlier as I hadn't seen you for a while and was getting excited!! I now order you to post on here at least once an hour so that I know if you are in labour or not 

xx


----------



## HellyS

Teresa - Yes Pippi is right you should be posting more regularly to stop us ladies wondering where you are            hopefully it wont be too much longer!!!!!

Juju - if you get lost on your way to Scotland Im in the north east so feel free to pop in    

Pippi - Thank you for that, I really hope you are right - a nice easy cycle, followed by BFP,followed by easy pregnancy, easy birth and easy first few weeks will do me just nicely thank you very much    Lets hope you get all of your neices/nephews very soon!

Ella - Get that sore nip sorted asap honey, dont want any mojor probs for you honey, you deserve to be enjoying every second of your girlie not in being in pain   
Angels - How are things       

Hope everyone else is good.  We are enjoying our holidays (working in a school has its advantages) and are having lots of mammy and Emily time, total bliss if not a little bit tiring! I admit to having a WHOLE DAY to myself on Monday which was a bit of a shock to the system    DH started his hols today so im looking forward to lots of family days out!

Wish I could join you all on the meet up, but as I said its a bit far for me.  Does anybody else live further North?

xxx


----------



## spooks

just wrote a bloody marvellous post to you all and then lost it!
can't remember what was in it now..

helly - I had an idea you'd be going for it sooner rather later    how exciting
lets hope its a very straightforward BFP from the start for you this time - I vividly remember your last one

pippi - stow isn't too far from here and now I wanna see the foxy miss mitchie - I just looked at myself in the mirror - foxy I ain't! My eye sockets look like someones scooped them out with a spoon (and baby spooks sleeps at least 11 hours straight through every night) so there's no hope for me. 
I wish I had your enthusiasm with RCB's (regular conceived babies  ) I just can't seem to get excited about other people's pregnancies unless they've been through tx   it's not nice. I'm seeing my friend and her new baby (RC) tomorrow so hopefully that will change things for me, I haven't held a new born since baby spooks.

juju - just turn around when you get to the end and work your way back down, you're sure to get to scotland that way 

teresal - not long to go now    

ella hope you get the nip sorted, my mw gave me a moisturized gauze to put on between feeds - it was bliss 

angels for me    hope things are going your way  it must be a very stressful time for you, sorry I don't know anything about levels. 

eli - hope your little monster sweetie is turning a corner - bless him he's just finding out where the boundries are. Have you tried the lion taming book - may be more help     

marge - hope you are well 

AFM - af is on the horizon. Since I started acupuncture I never get any physical symptoms of AF's (just extreme irritability - which i get most of the time anyway) but today I've had the full lot, I'm hoping to wake up to af tomorrow morning but know in reality it'll probably be late this month because I want it so badly  

okay that's about it, my original post obviously was far more detailed, entertaining and informative than this one and mentionned everyone (not just up to where the page cuts off) 
but that's lost forever now 

night all, love spooks


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

All good with us. Got back from holiday on Monday we were only meant to be away till Friday but enjoyed it so much we decided to stay over the weekend. Baby Paws was a wee star. He even slept through in his travel cot. I was dreading that bit incase he stopped sleeping through but he was great. Got busy weeks ahead got 3 weddings and 3 hen nights. 1st hen night this weekend am really looking forward to it. DH is dreading it     

Pippi - OMG cant believe your going to be an auntie to all those babies at the same time. Totally sympathise with your sisters sickness that brought back horrid memories of mine. I still cant believe how amazing it was to stop being sick during my labour and get up the next day and not be sick. Would love to meet youz but just too far from Scotland.   

Juju - How you and Noah  Baby Paws is now gaining weight well he is 15lb still in 0-3 clothes but some starting to get too small. Not long till wedding you must be getting excited.  

Teresal - Definitely agree you need to post to let us know your still hanging on. Hope your not too uncomfy.  for labour ASAP for you.   

Helly - Am up in sunny Glasgow but am up and down to Dumfries frequently so dont mind driving down. Are you far from the border? If your not too far once Teresal has her LO we should arrange a meet up somewhere in the middle.  Anyone else up in the North or near the border?      

Spooks -        AF dance for you. I hate when you loose a post I just read back and one of mine is not there     Hope all going well.   

Angel -Fingers crossed your levels are on the rise.    

Eli - Hope the tantrums are better they are so stressful my niece has been a nightmare with them.    



  Hi to everyone.

Take Care
Paws x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lovely to hear from you Paws, sounds like mummy-hood agrees with you   

Helly - i dream of a day of blissful silence, even an hour would do   

spooks - unfortunately i have to admit that I am far from fine with RC pregnancies and babies......  I have a severe case of the green eyed monster with my sister, step-sister and SILs which is awful and I feel terrible about.  My sister in particular causes me to see green which is so unfair as she has MS and hasn't really had anything to be excited about for years and I can't even be properly happy for her    It's not even something I can put into words, I don't know why I feel so angry about it?  Anyway, now you know how horrid I am I hope you feel a bit better! 

teresa - norty girl, no post yet this morning    Hope it's good news


----------



## Mitchie

I'm with you on that one Pippi....I'm also a green-eyed-monster    I've got neices-in-laws who have been popping out babies at 16/17 yrs of age and almost smirking with pride. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. While I am completely happy with our donor issue, I think for me it is probably the fact that I had my 'right' to make *our baby with my eggs taken away from me   *
*Anyway now i cant get the laptop to switch off the bold and italic !!!!   *
*And Pippi, are you MAD ?? Foxy lady  ME ?? What will the others be picturing ?? When I look in the mirror I see a 43yr old tired and drained Mummy ! But I thank you deeply for your compliment ! And you dont half look bad either ..................You absolutely DO NOT look like you have a 3month old, a crazy 3 yr old, running a business, not long moved house, etc etc............... Mrs Earth Mummy I reckon you are, I take my hat off to you in admiration I really really do    And while I'm on a roll, Ladies I have to tell you that little Zachary is a scrumptious yummy little cutie, such a sweet little old mans face you want to eat him all up !!*
*Teresal.....................    Hello   *
*Paws; All sounds fab in your world, wonderful that you had such a fab hols, you got everything in the car then !*
*Oh, Sorry got to go, Little Man is up and dancing in his cot !*
*Quick Hi to Juju, spooks, Helly, Eli, Angel, Marge, Ella, Lizi, Mini, Marge xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## teresal

sorry ladies, will try and do better over the weekend. am still here i'm afraid. have just been to my friends for the day to pass some time and was hoping that the change of scenery would help start me off but hey ho still nothing   

will try harder over the weekend to get this baby moving for you all, if not will se what the cons says on monday   


hope everyone is ok, sorry for the quicky need to go get some dinner going for tonight.... food mmmmmmm       

Teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Hi girls,

Sorry dont post as much at the mo!  I dont seem to have time in the day as Noah likes my attention & doesnt really sleep for that long in the day & then I get agitated that I cant finish my posts or anything so dont bother firing up the net & Nicks been working late so havent been able to use his iphone!  Oh god, that sounds terrible, like Noah is a nuisence but I dont mean it like that   

Pippi - Yeah I posted when you nominated me to suggest London & lunch or something along South Bank!   

Paws - Glad you had nice hols, got Noah weighed last weds & he's still tiny at 12lb13!!!  Everything sorted for wedding & we are now going to Scotland by National Express!  Can breath a sigh of relief now as I really didnt want to go by car.  It takes forever but so much less stressful!  And cheaper!

Teresa - Get that baby shifted, I NEED to know what yoiur having!

Mitchie, I'm sorry but your post made me laugh out loud with the italics!!!

Helly - sending swift BFP vibes xxxx


I want to know why Noah sleeps through some nights yet other nights he wont    Is it because hes small still?  He drains a bottle!  I have started weaning him now, I know some of you wont agree with it yet but he just wasnt interested in his morning bottle & was going some days only having about 5oz!  So he has baby porridge for breakie with his bottle & mashed carrot or rusk for his dinner.  He loves it & opens his mouth for more.  He likes it that much were not getting much mess.....at the mo!!  Like mother like son, he loves his grub, just not the milk!  I thought this might also fill him up but its not having the desired effect, lol!

I am also extremely jealous of pregnant people.  Nicks bro is expecting.  he is 21, she is 17    .  Just turned 17 at that.  They were coming round alot but I laid into her when I found out & they dont come round as much   .  I'm sorry but everyone was thinking it was great & saying "well what can we do"...well i told her exactly how it is.  She should have a bit of a life 1st etc etc.  Didint go down well at all!!!  Oh well.  I hate her.    (i dont really but I do, your'll all know what i mean)


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju   i know exactly what you mean!  I started to hate my SIL when she was pg even though she's a lovely lady    Weaning didn't help Luke's sleep at all, if anything it went the other way!  I started earlier than advised too (22 weeks) as I was so desparate for sleep....

Mitchie - you look nowhere near 43!  And you wouldn't be calling me an Earth Mother if you'd seen the way I fishwifed at Luke this morning   

teresa - time to bring out the big guns.... get scrubbing the front step, twiddling your nips and seducing that yummy husband of yours!  Do all that while eating a very hot curry, sipping raspberry and booking a hair appointment for tomorrow (to evoke sod's law).


----------



## juju81

Or a holiday!!!  Ha ha!

I didnt really do it in the hope it would make him sleep but i sort of thught it might help!

I'm annoyed aswell 'cos my endo/ov pain keeps coming.  I have left it 4 months but i've decided to go back on the pill.  I cant take the pain each month.  I'm kinda sad tho as I know a 'miracle' isnt going to happen but cant help thinking each month maybe something has kick started!!!!

He just gagged on carrot......so got his own way & had banana rusk again!  I'll try again in a few days with carrot, lol!


----------



## teresal

pippi -- haha will give some of that a go, DH would think all his bithdays had come at once if i seduced him all the time till junior was here, he has mentioned it though (think he's been reading up on things   ) or maybe just wishful thinking on his part. have been bouncing on my ball and giving him/her a good talking too at the same time   

juju -- am trying hunny    we wre all weaned before 6 months and we are all ok (well some of us are   ) so am sure Noah is fine amd if he's enjoying it then why not, am sure not all babies like milk all the time (must get fed up)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Right Rant time...............  

Baby does not look like DH in anyway. But saying that he doesn't look like me either!    (well i think he may have my big knuckles!   )  But everyone that meets him and doesn't know about the DS keeps saying "oh why doesn't he look like DH" and yesterday i got "are you sure they put the right sperm back"    They knew about the IVF but not he DS.

I just shrugged it off and made a joke of it. But not sure how long this is going to go on for and are people going to start thinking i had a affair or something??!!   

Feel quite sad about it all. why can't people just say how beautiful he is and leave it at that


----------



## juju81

Oh Mini   .  How rude of people anyway.  My youngest niece doesnt look like my sis or bil but we dont say anything.  If anything she looks like my nan RIP!   Maybe you should just say something along those lines, like " no he doesnt but he looks like.............".  Are you honest with people or do people not know.

Alot of people say how like Nick Noah looks & I often wonder whether to say well actually......!

Nick did say it to a mate of his, he didnt really know what to say!

He is only 3 wks old anyway, sometimes it takes ages for a baby to 'look' like someone


----------



## juju81

Noah slept through 9-7 without any feeds, not even dream feed!  Its so sweet now, he doesnt cry out, we just hear him talking to his toys!  He rolls him self over, lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Only my manager knows in work. No one else does in work, i would tell 2 of them but not sure how they would take it and not sure who they would tell. 

A couple of my friends know. Thats a good one to say, he looks like his brother or dad or mum. Ta!   

Thats good about the sleep, what did you do different? Lucas slept from 7pm - 11pm (I woke him for feed) then till 4am. He was waking up abit at 3.30 but we kept shoving his dummy back!! He didn't cry tho. I woke him at 7am. Hes now sqauwking!


----------



## juju81

Thats what i normally do (keep shoving the dummy in, by the 3rd time I give him his milk!) but he woke at 8 then went back down at 9 & on weds he had a bottle at 9 & didnt want one at 11 & went through until 5 so i thought last night well i might as well feed him now as it makes no difference to the timings as he still gets up bout 5 if we feed him at 1030/11 but he surprised us & went right through!

I'm so fed up.  Nicks been working non-stop.  I know this is a good thing but i need some help some days!  By yesterday I could feel myself getting tearful cos i've been doing everything.  Hes been working day & evenings so i've had to do it all.  I'm going to Thorpe Park next sat & staying in hotel for hen do, cant wait!


----------



## chrispx

Hello everyone not been on for a while, hope you are all doing ok.

Teresal- You still here, thought there might of been some news from you when i logged on. Hope your ok.

Mini- How rude some people are! We do now both start to think about what baby will look like......but that's what we will say, it looks like my dads side or summit like that, i'm good at waffling. Plus like juju says it takes a while for them to start to look like someone, my cousins baby looks completely different now to when he was born. Are you loving motherhood?

AFM-Had midwife appt last wed and we heard the babys heartbeat, was sooo cute. We haven't told MW about DS didn't want her to know. It's slowly starting to sink now & i'm into maternity clothes....going to have a look at some prams next week, just a look that is    waiting to buy anything until after 20wk scan.

Hello to everyone & your little ones.


----------



## spooks

mini - I got that one day and blurted out  'it's weird cos she looks like des o connor and I certainly didnt **** him'!    (for shame on me). Only family know we used DS and had tx and they come out with some stupid comments too. Dh does find it quite difficult tbh. Baby spooks really looks like me and my side of family now (and no longer like des o connor). 
You could make a joke of it if you feel like and say all babies look like winston churchill etc. or you could tell people they're being incredibly offensive or 'well you look like john sargent (for example) so what the hell happened there'? 
    It is hard but it doesn't catch my breath quite as often now. And please don't feel that you should tell people in the hope they'll understand or not mention it again - sadly some people love a good fertility story to gossip about. You have to tell who you want and when it suits you not when you feel forced into it. 
here for you xxx   

chrispx  glad all is going well    

juju - glad Lo slept through -I'm sure this will happen more and more.

It's tough when you know it's going to be just you day and night, are there any groups you can go to -it breaks the day up a bit ? 

paws - don't know what dance moves you did but can you do a few more please  my af appeared to come Friday but has since stopped so if you can    shake your stuff again please   

teresal, pippi, mitchie, helly, ella, angels     
and everyone else 

I did post last night but lost that too - now I know what I'm doing wrong - I go to delete an icon and highlight it then delete and lose everything     

got scan on monday and hopefully start jabbing then   
may go quiet for a while as I usually turn into a nutter during tx and am safer staying away from here


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Spooks - thanks for that, i love the john sargeant thing!!      

I'm sending you Good luck kisses       in case you go     and leave us for a while.


----------



## spooks

thanks


----------



## Mitchie

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I just did what you did Spooks and lost a really long post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spooks

Mitchie best to steer clear of icons or not worry if you use a completely inappropriate one   

(I'm still here but am getting increasingly mad so will be signing off soon)

PS I consoled myself about my lack of foxiness by thinking 'mitchie's probably only in her 20's' then saw that wasn't the case


----------



## Mitchie

Yup Spooks I should've bloomin learnt by now   
I swear, I am NOT , repeat NOT, FOXY    !! I wish !! .....Pippi is still suffering from sleep deprivation and therefore must have impaired judgement/vision !!   Maybe she meant Poxy ??  
Nite nite all, will try and post properly again 2moro


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I bet you are a poxy foxy!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

mitchie - you have to post a photo cos people will think I'm lying!  I promise you ladies, she turned up and I thought "that can't be Mitchie, she's not old enough!"  Sorry Mitchie, not saying you're old just that you look younger than you are if you see what I mean?!  Gonna shut up now cos I'm digging a hole for myself.......  BTW I'm a little foxier today, had my hair done yesterday AT LAST!  I've gone brunette    

mini - even people who know that we used DS make stupid comments (my dad's the worst!) but we just laugh it off and say something if we don't think it'll embarrass the person who's made the comment.  Baby's quite often don't look like either parent at 3 weeks old - as Mitch says, Zachary just looks like a wise old man still   We get all sorts of comments about him cos he's nothing like Luke and nothing like DH.  No, I haven't bonked the postman/milkman/the neighbour   

spooks - we'll keep you sane lovely   ttc#2 is hard because you know what you would be getting at the end of it (does that make sense??  V tired today).  It's so worth it though, I feel so blessed to have my 2 gorgeous boys.

juju - it's so hard when they are working hard isn't it?  My DH works for himself and has weeks when he's home early and can get the odd day off then weeks (like now) when I barely see him    It's bad enough when it's just the two of you but so much worse when you've got a baby too.  Very jealous of your night off next weekend!  Enjoy!

chrispx - awww, how lovely to hear the heartbeat!  This thread seems to be a good one for discussing prams   

teresa -    

AFM - still no babies here!  My sis has been having pains since Thursday and went into hosp Friday convinced she was about to drop only to be told she's in very early labour..... Oh dear........ Still no change this morning.  She's starting to panic now that she won't be able to cope with the pain and she won't get her pain-relief-free birth - I've told her to embrace the drugs   

Anyway, gotta go I'm supposed to be cleaning while Luke and DH are out on a bike ride and so far I've done nothing!
P x


----------



## *ALF*

Afternoon all

I'll see how far I get before J wakes.....

Mitchie - photo definately needed...................

Mini - been thinking about the comments you've had trying to think of responses but I keep coming back to the person who knew about IVF and STILL made that comment, how insensitive    personally if they are so ignorant as to make such a comment knowing you've been through the stess of IVF then they are not even worth a reply, never mind you using any energy thinking of or mulling over what they said - don't waste your time!  You're hormones are still all over the place so things probably seem worse now but with time you'll learn just to let these comments wash over you. 


Helly - ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh getting back on the rollercoaster - you soooooooooooo deserve this one to be a simple ride, no ups and downs, just round in a nice easy cirlce      I clearly remember the ups  and downs of those first few weeks last time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spooks - another retuner to the rollercoaster - all the best      here goes some dancing to get that AF moving
                     


Chrispx - lovely to hear that heart beating isn't it. Enjoy looking at prams   

Teresa - /

Jess stirring

Love to all
ALF


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

alf - I know!! And what makes me angry is that she has got IF issues herself, she has PCOS and something wrong with her blood. she has lost 3 babies and one of them at 25 weeks which i was so supportive with. shes pg again and on clexane so    it works out for her and then she says that!    

not sure if i said but one of them kept asking why i called him lucas and where did i get the name from??!! They wanted to know if it was from eastenders!    I know they don't liek the name as they mentioned it before i told them it was on our list but why keep on about it.    

They have proved to be complete d!ckheads and i;m glad they are not my friends and just work colleagues.   
Rant over!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

PS - I didn't like the name she gave her baby that she lost but i would NEVER say that!!


----------



## teresal

still here, nothing to report    

mini -- what a bunch of idiots they are    am so angry for you, Lucas is a lovely name and its there problem if they don't like it    

mitchie -- or should i say foxy    you should change your name    

pippi -- thought you would have some baby news by now   

spooks -- good luck for monday hunny    

hi to everyone else, am having a relaxing day, just got my dad packed off for 2 weeks holidays, so its just DH and i (and hopefully junior will hurry up) ohhh its lovely and peaceful, just doing some houswork knowing it will stay that way   

will let you know how i get on with cons tomorrow afternoon

Teresa xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh 2 weeks just you and DH (and hopefully baby!! Hurry up baby!) - sounds like bliss!  Good luck for your appt tomorrow   

Mini - I hate it when people make it obvious that they don't like your baby's name   So so mean.  My friend called her 3rd child Daisy after choosing much more conventional names for the other 2 and her in-laws were horrible about the name.  Made me so cross!  For what it's worth I love the name Lucas, it was a toss up between Luke and Lucas for us!

ALF - lovely to "see" you!  Hope J is ok, how's the potty training going??

Gotta go, only popped in to see if there was any news from our expectant mummies!
P x


----------



## margesimpson

Hiya folks,


Sorry no time to post properly, so won't even try.


Just wanted to check on you Teresa - we're thinking of you and hoping you don't have to wait much longer to meet your darling LO and that everything goes well.


Hugs to everyone else,


Mx


----------



## northernmonkey

Just a quickie from me too, got to go and iron hubby's shirts...

Was hoping to see some news from Teresa but I see you are still hanging in there...  Hope baby does't keep you (or us!) waiting much longer - hope there's an announcement on here soon...  My money is still on a girl..

Will try to do a proper post soon, I just still don't seem to be able to organise myself enough to do anything more than read everyone else's.  Wouldn't have it any other way though.   

Take care,

NM
x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All   
Going to attempt another proper post, bear with me !!................
Pippi; Good evening foxy brunette lady ! Did you end up getting much cleaning done ? I went a bit mad today and had a right ole dusting frenzy ( I hate dusting but I hate dust !  ) and sorted out Alfies toys and books. Any baby news ??     
Teresal; Good luck for Cons appt 2moro. House all clean now eh ? OK now come up with the baby goods !!!!!!!    You know I'm only teasing, lots of love   
JuJu; How r u ? It IS hard isnt it when ur on your own, my DH is in the RAF and i dread it when I know he's going away. Its bloomin tough. Have u any family or friends nearby that can have Noah for an hour or so, or help out with some stuff. I found it hard to ask people to be honest ( not that I have any family nearby) but i did start going out to groups a lot which really hepled break the day up. How's the weaning and sleeping going ? Glad you have the Hen night and Your Wedding (!! WooHoo!!) to look forward to   
Mini; What hurtful comments ! I'm really upset for you. In the early days I was unsure how to reply to these sort of comments ( though I had nothing as insensitive as yours) and just smiled and laughed at them, but now i have got quite liberated and last week when another Mum at toddlers said how Alfie looked like me, I actually told her the truth ! If someone did upset me now though I would be tempted (and hopefully brave enough ) to tell them how hurtful those comments were. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, some people !!!     
Chrisp; How lovely to hear the heartbeat now    and please include us in your pram hunting, we LOVE a good pram chat on here !!    
Spooks; If u r still here, good luck my lovely with impending tx and jabbing   
Helly; And good luck to you too as well Hun, I hope its as straightforward as can be for you   You know we are all here to help u thru if we can xxx
Alf; Nope I am NOT putting a photo on here ! How is Jess getting on ? You may be able to help me actually ......................
I'll post this 1st in case i lose another long one.......


----------



## *ALF*

Oh mitchie I'm intrigued as to what I might be able to help with................................


----------



## Mitchie

ooooh Marge and NM our posts crossed ! Understand about your lack of time ( and energy probably!) to post, but hope u r both doing well and Bubbas too. Look forward to hearing from you when u begin to get more time on your hands...... And Ella !!   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
AFM; Can i ask the Mums of older babies a question.............. We've not long started weaning Alfie off his bottle feeds and onto a cup.( He has been using a cup since 6 months for water and juice, but not for his milk feeds) He only has 2 milk feeds a day now, and getting him to take his breakfast-time 7oz feed from a cup was relatively easy...............however this week we started trying to give him his bedtime milk in the cup and its been a very different story ( we knew it couldnt be that easy! ) the 1st time we tried it he amazed us by just drinking it all ! 2nd night he bawled the house down and we relented to the bottle as he was so upset and distressed ! Then past 3 nights we have offered him the cup and he just pushes it away, or plays with it, he isnt at all upset or cross, so we've just read him his stories and put him to bed as usual, with no milk   and he goes off to sleep fine and sleeps thru as usual    However I'm worried that he's too young to be only having 1 milk feed a day, and maybe I've been too harsh trying to wean him from the bottle already    ( although the advice is to move to a cup from 12 months old and Alfie is 14.5 months now) I have been giving him cheese and f.frais in the day to hopefully meet his calcium requirements but unsure if this is still enough  What is everyone elses experience of this


----------



## Mitchie

Aw sorry Alf, are u dissapointed ??


----------



## *ALF*

Whilst I wait I'll reply to Pippi's question - toilet training - it's not happening, but I'm not worried about it. She knows when she's weeing and pooing and can do both on demand if she chooses to but she doesn't seem emotionally ready to do away with the security of her nappy.  She tried a couple of weeks ago.  She wouldn't put a nappy on in the morning.  We did catch one wee on the potty but also had a couple of accidents.  After the 3rd accident she turned around and said 'I dont want to do any more wees on the potty' so I asked if she wanted a nappy back on, she did and she hasn't mentioned it again.  I'm going to leave it to her.  I feel pretty sure she'll turn round one day and declare she wants to wee on the potty/toilet and we'll go from there.
How's L going, is he trained now?

Mini - that just makes it even worse still. Like Mitchie I'm upset for you    I can't really advise about what I'd do or say as we've never really had any comments about who J looks like - as a baby people would comment on her big blue eyes and now they comment on how pretty she is (donor must be a stunner cos she doesn't get it from me!) and these kinda distracts from who she looks like (if that makes sense). DH has had comments (tongue on cheek) about how could she possibly be his being how pretty she is, but he just laughs them off and says it really doesn't bother him, to him she is nothing but his!

Teresa - hope that babe makes a move soon so you can take full advantage of your two weeks without you dad (in the nicest possible way). All the best for your appointment tomorrow. I'm have a feeling it's a boy, but I'm usually wrong......

DH has just presented me with some cheesecake so off to scoff it...................


----------



## *ALF*

I'm back, cheesecake scoffed!

Mitchie - not disapointed but may not be of much help.  J dropped her night time bottle at about 1 year, she was gradually drinking less and less to the point where she would take 2 sips literally. It never affected her sleep so we just stopped and she never noticed.  She stills has her morning milk and that is still from a bottle and I shall carry on with it like that until she decides to stop.  I really don't see a problem with it, it's one bottle a day and she drinks from a cup or open beaker for the rest of the day.  TBH there's an element of selfishness in there too as when she has her bottle is the only time I get a proper cuddle from her - she comes into our bed, lies next to me and we cuddle, she has her bottle and we both slowly wake up.  Since day one she has never been a lover of milk so this is the only plain milk she has (and it's still formula as she won't touch cows milk) so I'm cautious of changing anything incase she decides to stop milk altogether.  As I said, probably not much help there.......

Am disappointed about the photo though   ..................................................... (are you on ********?)


----------



## Mitchie

That does help Alf thanks, and I know what you  mean about the closeness of giving a bottle    
Yes I am on ******** !! I'll PM you !! xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

.................................arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I LOVE MY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mini, that made me well up   

ALF - no point rushing it, she'll do it when she's ready!  Yep, Luke's done now (except at night - not going there yet!) but does still have bad days with his wees. He hasn't had a poo accident for months though thank goodness, apart from when he had a stomach bug   

Mitchie - good on you for being honest with that lady, what did she say??  Milk - Luke refused cows milk, he still won't drink it so he had no milk at all after I stopped BFing at about 14 months. I just made sure he ate plenty of yoghurts and cheese.  x

Gotta go, wailing baby on knee


----------



## juju81

Oooh i'm on ** too, would also love to see a piccie!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

.............and me!


----------



## teresal

just back fro hospital, have been booked in on wednesday for an induction    so we hoping junior will be here by the weekend    

mini -- will keep you up to date on stuff when i am in there    

sorry just a quicky am going to try and have a snooze, didn't sleep much last night 

Teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Ah Wednesday it is then Teresal      Unless you can squeeze little one out before then !! I have a feeling you'll have bubs 2nite/2moro and it will a pink flavour   
Pippi; The lady said " Doesnt he look like you ??" and I said " Thats very kind of you to say, he's actually from a donor egg so thats even nicer that you should say that !"  She was dumbstruck but then really impressed by it all and amazed at what we had to go thru, I told her about epigenetics and everything! Sadly she then told me that she lost her 1st baby at 6 months old with heart failure      ......so we had a bit of a heart to heart really. She even said that because she was 41 now that she may have to try DE if they were to try for another, so she might want to question me further ! AND THEN another lady ( who'd be in on the conversation ) asked how you go about donating eggs as she has thought about it before ! And then told me her FIL used to be a sperm donor !! SO a very interesting conversation    Anyway How's things with you my lovely ?  I'm feeling a bit better now that I know Alfie isnt the only baby on the planet that has had his bottle knicked off him and also that he is hopefully getting enough calcium too. I must admit I am a little tempted to offer him his bottle back at bedtime, but probably as much for me as for him ? Oh the guilt !!
Mini; Bless   
Juju; How r things today ?
And Everyone else ?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Oh Teresa - still here then!!! I hope LO comes by him/herself for you, I am sure you are doing everything you can to encourage - I was doing EVERYTHING but he still didn't come. There are so many different experiences of induction - my sis had little girl within a few hours of her pessary and waters being broken and a relatively 'easy' birth, I went in on Fri and LO needed every bit of help going and finally was 'encouraged' out on the Monday.  Relax as much as you can in your final few days before your life changes for ever and enjoy eachother. Baby is close now


----------



## Ju2006

Teresal - good luck for weds hun...........you will have ur baby in ur arms before me !  Altho mw seems to think I will not make it to the weekend, Woohoo !!!! 

Love to everyone else


----------



## teresal

thanks girls, wouldn't have got this far without you all    am absolutely terrified now    but also excited at meeting our little bundle

ju2006 -- ohhhhh seems like things are moving on there own for you, hope all goes well for you as well and hope to see your good news when i get home.. race you to the finishing line   

tiny -- they said that they will start on wednesday, if still no baby on thurs afternoon they will arrange a section for friday and not let me go any longer, am hoping it will be here by then cos it's my dads birthday on friday and would love to have it before then so it can have it's own birthday (i shared mine with my mum and do find it hard now when my birthday comes around)

xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

OOOOH teresa, how exciting!!  Try not to be scared lovely    Easier said than done I know!  One of my closest friends was induced with both her first and third children and had the first 3 hours after first pessary and the third 1 1/2 hours after first pessary, no pain relief with any of them!  So it won't necessarily be a bad experience    And there's always drugs if you need them!  I had an epidural with Luke after swearing I wouldn't have one and it really did take the pain away    Can't wait to hear your news - sending BABY OUT TONIGHT vibes over the tinternet xx

Ju - not long for you either!!  Wow, 2 more babies on the thread before the week is out - I am sooooo broody!!

Tiny - that seems like just yesterday, I can't believe it was 7 months ago!

Mitchie - it's great when conversations go like that!  I hate it when you say something and people just get embarrassed or immediately change the subject.  If you like the cuddles at bedtime with the bottle then keep them for as long as you can - they grow up so fast!  Luke wouldn't have cows milk so I had no way of keeping those precious cuddles when I stopped feeding him and I can remember crying every night for a week after I stopped    They are precious lovely times.  All fine here thanks, although I have had a hideous day with 2 wild boys cooped up waiting for 2 deliveries so I'm looking forward to wine o'clock........

P x


----------



## Ju2006

teresal - I seem to be last now on the other thread Sept/Oct/Nov BFP's !!!! Jasey being induced today, Wright1's water broke today and you are going in Weds.................


----------



## teresal

ju -- you could start soon hunny and beat me to it


----------



## HellyS

oooooooh two  gorgeous babies to join us before the week is out - how exciting!!!

Teresa - Hope your LO doesnt keep you hanging on too long, Ive heard loads of positive stories about inductions so please try not to panic!!  Think  I am going to go with a blue bundle and 7lb 10 oz

Ju - Am I right in thinking you're planning on a home birth?  Sounds totally idylic - Hope everything goes according to plan - not long now!!!!  I think a pink bundle and 8lb exactly.

Pippi - enjoy your wine    Im on the wagon, forgot how hard it was to function without it after a long day   

Mitchie - Wow, what a conversation!  Its suprising how many people do have a friend/family member who has had IVF/donor etc once you get started chatting!  Emily has never had milk I still try her with now and again in case her tastes change but she just spits it out ands says yuk    plenty of butter, cheese and yoghurts.

Alf - Cheesecake mmmmmm! Im not suprised people just comment on how pretty j is totally scrummy   

Mini - For what its worth I think  Lucas is a gorgeous name - some people are so ignorant    Dont let it get to you hun   

Ella - How are things with you and your princess?  Hope she is being good for you   

Suze - Hope you and your gorgeous girly are well   

AFM - Still trying to be good but as DH is off work for a fortnight its hard!  We are off to a carvan for a few days next week which Im sure Emily will love - lets just hope the weather stays nice!

Love to everyone I havent mentioned personally

Helly
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - Remember EPIDURAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It saved me! I was all for a water birth etc etc untl i heard the woman next door screaming like an ally cat      well that did it for me!!!! I couldn't have the water birth due to being induced but i demanded an epidural and it was heaven!! I lay there texting people and if the tv had been working i would of watched phil and fern too!!    Don't be in pain hun, theres no need to be.     

Ju - Ooh i'll have to get over to the BFP thread!!!   

Mitchie - fancy that bloke being a sperm donor!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ps - I think baby has been reading Gina Ford as hes doing everything she says without me having to do anything!


----------



## northernmonkey

Ju2006 - not long now, I'm so jealous that you're having a water birth.  I had one planned this time round but baby had other ideas and arrived before we could even get the pool filled up...  Is your little girl excited?  

Ella - I'm not sure that we've 'met' yet, congratulations to you on the arrival of your beautiful little girl.  Hope you're recovering and enjoying getting to know her.   

Paws - glad you had a good holiday.  Go anywhere nice? How did the hen night go?  Hope you got suitably plastered....

Angels - hope your levels are increasing.     How are you feeling?   

Juju - I know exactly what you mean about not bothering to start anything cos you can't finish it - and it's a great excuse for not doing the housework   .  DD is constantly asking me to play with her, she's not one for playing by herself at all and as I don't have the heart to tell her I'm too busy, not a lot gets done around here...  Funny how you say Noah wakes up at 5ish regardless of what time you feed him at night, our bubs is the same although last night she slept through for the first time....

Mini - I can't believe the comments some people make, it's shocking how rude they can be. I think Juju's suggestion works well-my MIL is a redhead and my older girl had reddish hair when she was born so it was a good thing to say must have come from his side.  This time all people say is how much baby looks like her big sister so nobody even looks for a resemblance As for comments about baby names, we've had a few cheeky ones about our new baby's name and it really infuriated me - one of them was from my nephew which my sister thought was funny to relay to me!!!  

Chrispx - we didn't tell mw about ds either, it isn't something that makes any difference to the pregnancy so there's no need if you don't want to.  How many weeks are you now?

Spooks - how did scan go today??

Mitchie - I'm another who let dd give up her bottle herself and she only did it around February or March this year so was almost 3.  I'd kept thinking for a while that perhaps she was too old for a bottle but then I decided stuff it, she was still only little and if it made her happy then she could keep it (also in total agreement with Alf - it was the one time when I was guaranteed a cuddle, snuggled up in the chair reading her bedtime story and it was her last 'baby' trait and I felt sad at the thought of her losing that..) The reason I finally decided to encourage her to give it up was that I wanted to try to get her out of nappies at night and knew that it wouldn't happen as long as she was having milk at bedtime.  

Aagh pc about to die, will post and come back before I lose it all


----------



## northernmonkey

Grrr not sure what is going on with pc.  It really needs a new battery and it just almost went flat despite being plugged in at the mains.   

Teresa - good luck for Wednesday.  I had an epidural first time round too and certainly recommend it if you feel you need one, but this time I managed on gas and air and had a great birth, so it doesn't have to be awful - hope it all goes well for you.   

Got to go again, baby demanding her supper and doesn't take kindly to me asking her to 
wait...

Hi to all I haven't managed to get round to,

NM
x


----------



## chrispx

Evening all.

Nm- I'm 16wks today.

Just a quick post from my phone as I'm in abit of a panic, I've been quite itchy today & tonight I have got like a red rash at top of stomach sort of under breasts & on breasts, it's quite hot to touch. 
Anyone had anything similar? 
Should I ring midwife or doc in morning? 

Thanks ladies. x


----------



## juju81

I'd ring mw, just to be on safe side x

Ju - I went in the water. I had really bad pelvic pain from my spd in labour and was hoping floating would help. It dud diddly squat, I was gutted as all I'd ever dreamed about was having my baby in water.  I really hope it's different for you cos I still think it would be lively to give birth in there xxx


----------



## juju81

*lovely x


----------



## paws18

hi everyone

Had a wee bit of a stressful day as Baby Paws was bit shaky/trembly when taking his bottle this morning he did it when he fell asleep during his feed have done a bit of internet research and seems like a thing that can happen around 4 - 6 months he hasnt done it again but am going to phone drs tomorrow just to be sure he seems fine now. Anyone else had this happen or know anyone its happened too and know why

Teresal - Am so excited for you. I was induced on a wed too after clinic on the monday and baby paws popped out 3 hours after waters broke hope your as lucky. Am with mini take everything thats going no need to suffer any pain. Take care   

Chrisp - I had a itchy rash initially on stomach and boobs at about 20 weeks that then went all over and settled by itself after about 10 days and drs thought it was a viral thing they were not worried and all seemed ok with rest of pregnancy. Worth going to drs to get it checked.

Ju - Good luck hope you get your water baby ASAP. Take care   

northern monkey - Had lovely time we went to Lake district then over to North Yorkshire really enjoyed it and managed to squeeze everything in the car in the end.  Had night at the races for 1st of 3 hen nights and has a great time did suffer a bit on sunday. Got next  hen night on sat coming looking forward to it as its in one of my favourite pubs should be a good night.  Hope LO setled after supper. Double fingers crossed bubs keeps sleeping through too.

mini - just keep reading Gina ford out loud if its working. baby paws has put himself in a routine too and I just go with the flow seems to be working so not changing it. Some people are so insensitive. You could just thump them    

helly -  Enjoy your wee break hope weather is good for youz.

Juju  - Did you get Noah the jumperoo. i was thinking of getting one is it any good?

Pippi - Are you an auntie yet? 

Hi to everyone I have missed am totally knackered and am off to bed will try do more personals tomorrow.

Take care
Paws x x x


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

went to early pg unit at local hospital yesterday, doctor assessed and examine me. still little spotting but as had heavy bleeding and clots couple of weeks ago he said i may have miscarried and still have bhcg in my blood. This morning Im still getting strong positive on pee stick and yesterday at the hospital, the nurse did a test and said it was a strong positive so im still hopeful. I havnt been to have 3rd bhcg yet, although i think it would help put my mind at rest one way or the other. having a scan and EPU tmw, not sure if can see much at 5 wks but hopefully see something    Need to know as this rollercoaster has gone on for ages. had ET on 7th July so really want to know now but as had the bleeding, am not letting myself believe im pg yet.

northernmonkey: thanks for thinking of me

angels x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Angels, how frightening for you    I really hope all is well tomorrow and the bleeding goes away for good soon x


----------



## teresal

Just popped on quickly to say thanks for all your well wishes, have a friend coming over soon to sit with me for a while cos am getting quite anxious and she is good at keeping me calm till DH gets in later

angels -- what a worry for you, will find out how it all goes once i get home, have everything crossed for you tomorrow  

paws -- hope baby paws is ok and it was nothing to worry about  

chris -- i would get it checked out, even if it is just peace of mind  

mini -- that Lucas is just so clever, even reading books now   so glad he is doing good  

pippi -- hope you enjoyed your wine  

*question ladies, have any of you had to take an injection every day for 6 weeks to prevent DVT, the cons said cos of my age i need to take it, am i really that old (no comment from mini on that one please  )
* 
right ladies don't know if i will get back on before i go in tomorrow so will "speak" to you all when i get home, ohhhhh panic attack   am i ready for this (to late now if i' not i know)

love and hugs to you all, you are the best  quick group hug to keep me going 

teresa xx


----------



## Angels4Me

thank you for your replies.  I have another question...

I had blastocyst ET on 7 July. I had a heavy bleed with clots a couple of weeks ago but am still getting stronge positives on HPT's. Yesterday, the nurse at my local early pg unit did a urine pg test, which was also a strong positive. I have just read that antibiotics can give a false positive, is this all or just some ?  I am currently taking Claripen(Clarithromycin) prescribed by my consultant?

thank you for any comments

angels x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Angels - antibiotics can't give you a false positive lovely.  The test picks up hcg and nothing else so antibiotics will make no difference.  The scan will hopefully shed some light on what is going on, best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## pippilongstockings

Teresa - GOOD LUCK!!!!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and sending "pain-free labour" vibes     Can't wait to hear your news xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh and, RAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR you can do it girl!!


----------



## Angels4Me

pippilongstokings:  thank you very much.....I now realise I must have read the information I read via google wrongly
thanks again......yes tomorrow at 6pm seems a long way.....but after sleep will be nearer....nail biting


----------



## juju81

Good Teresa hun, will be thinking of you and waiting got mini's updates x

Paws- omg the jumperoo is fab fab fab, defo get one, Noah loves it and it's great to be able to get on with things. He loves bein on his feet as opposed to lying down so perfect for him x


----------



## HellyS

Just a quicky   

Teresa - Eeeeeeeee not long now hun!!!  Will be checking regularly for updates!  Try to get some sleep tonight   

Angels - Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  I imagine it will be a very long day    Sending you lots and lots of      that you are back on here tomorrow night saying how amazing your scan was     

Chris - Sorry cant help with the itching, give your mw a ring to put our mind at rest hun


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju - Zachary LOVES the Jumperoo!! Got one a couple of days ago and it is FAB FAB FAB!  Paws, get one


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

GOOD LUCK TEZZA!!!!!!!! 

of course 50 is not old!!    

angels - they should be able to see a sack and pole on the scan. good luck chick. it may be you are m/c 1 embie but the other is still around.     but uts comon to bleed with twins


----------



## northernmonkey

Pippi/Paws/Juju - I'd never heard of a jumperoo, I was intrigued and just googled it.  Looks fab - I assume from the name that they bounce around in it? I have a baby einstein activity station which dd loved when she was a baby but bubs isn't quite strong enough for that yet as there's absolutely no support for her in the seat. 

Angels - Hope the day goes quickly for you - 6pm must seem like a lifetime away bless you.  As Helly said, looking forward to you posting good news to us tonight.     

Teresa - I know you won't be reading this before you go in but I couldn't not say hello!!  You are finally about to meet your little miracle - how wonderful!!  I'm so excited for you, you are about to have the most amazing (ok and exhausting!) few weeks getting to know your precious baby.  I'm so jealous - it's true that it goes in the blink of an eye so enjoy!   

Paws - how is baby now?  Did you speak to the doc about the trembling?  

Chrispx - I think rashes etc are quite common in pregnancy.  I got awful eczema on my thighs at around 13 weeks during my first pregnancy which I think was down to all the hormones raging!  It only lasted a few weeks but you might be able to get something to relieve the itch (got to make the most of the free prescriptions!)

Pippi - Did you say you tested positive for GBS with your second pregnancy?  How did it affect your labour?  I wasn't tested but baby's belly button didn't heal up properly when she was born (and still hasn't - such a nuiscance...) and it turned out that she had GBS infection and I was subsequently swabbed and also tested positive.  Did you have the 4 hourly IV antibiotics during labour and if so were you allowed to move around with the drip?  I'm already worrying about how it will affect me next time (have reserved more sibling sperm this week....) Saying that, if my next labour was as quick then we wouldn't have time for the antibiotics anyway....

Must go, dd is going to a holiday club at 1pm and got to give her some lunch first - boiled egg and soldiers on the way yum yum.


----------



## pippilongstockings

typing 1 handed.....

NM - the jumperoo is ace, it's got 3 springs attached to the frame so they can bounce around in it!  They can use it as soon as they can reliably hold head up.  Yes i did have gbs in 2nd pregnancy.  It was a bit of a pain, meant I had to go to the main hospital to give birth but in the end it was fine.  I had to have antibiotics from onset of labour, every 4 hours and because my waters went before labour started I had to have them from when waters broke.  I was eventually put on the drip to induce/speed up labour anyway - also due to the GBS which was so far away from my birth plan it's laughable!  But, again it was fine in the end.  If you just need ABs after the first dose which needs to be given via a drip (takes about 5 mins), all further doses can be given as a bolus dose which is put in through the cannula in your hand rather than via a drip.  Saying that, it doesn't sound like you'd have time for more than one dose    Because I was on the drip I needed to be continuously monitored which was my biggest fear (what I hated first time round) but they used remote monitors this time so even though I had to push a drip stand everywhere I could move about as much as I needed.  I really do think that this made the difference between a pretty good labour/birth and a hideous one like my first.

Sorry, waffled!  Got to go pick up luke now but if you have any other questions just ask xx

PS M/W said that it is likely that I would still have GBS if I had another baby so treatment would be the same.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh yes, meant to say that there's a section on the home birth website about home births and GBS - worth checking out x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi ladies, I'm crashing the thread!    

Teresa went in for induction at 9.30 this morning, but NOTHING is happening as yet!    She's sent DH to work and got lots of magazines - looks like we're going to be in for a long wait!  

J x


----------



## juju81

Thanks Jingle for the update x

NM - number 3     

Think i'm the only one stopping at 1


----------



## Mitchie

Hi all   
Thinking of Teresal ! So excited !! Thanks for update Jinglebell ( great name !) No i didnt have anything for DVT and as u all know i'm an old 'un   
Angel; Thinking of you too and hoping all goes well for you 2day.
I second that NM...No.3    How do you cope with sleep deprivation, baby, chores  AND other siblings       
Pippi; Do u think you will go for No.3 ?
Spooks;    even if u r not reading !!
Helly; How r things with u 
JuJu; I'm stopping at 1 aswell ! But more due to finances and age than anything else !
Paws; How r things ?? Alfie used to do a little shake/tremble thing when he was having a wee, and also so did my friends dd ?? 
Chris; Any outcome on ur rash ?
AFM; milk problem sorted, by night 5 little man started happily taking it from the beaker, bless him. So he still gets his milk and I still get my cuddle, happy days !!   
Must go , had friends round this a.m and have a back-log of jobs now !!
Love to all as always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Alf; Hiya xx


----------



## juju81

Mitchie, yeah mines finances & fact our sperm needs destrying next sept & dont want small age gap & i couldnt do these early months again!  We like our holidays to & you get free child places until there so old & that way we only have to pay for ourselves, lol x


----------



## Mitchie

Yep the early months are TOUGH !! And holidays are GREAT ! ( though not *quite *the same with an ickle person !
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## northernmonkey

Juju/Mitchie - I wish I didn't want another, it would make much more sense financially and the thought of going through the stress of tx yet again doesn't exactly thrill me, but I can't explain it, I just want another baby as much as I wanted the two that I've been lucky enough to have.  As for sleep deprivation, I was really poorly with an infection for two weeks after having the new baby, and I felt so rotten from that that the tiredness has come nowhere near to flooring me as much as the infection did, so that hasn't been an issue for me this time if that makes sense (I know what I mean!)  And chores - they just don't get done.    I must admit, I feel guilty wanting another baby sometimes, it's as if I'm so lucky having two healthy babies how dare I still want another, especially when there are ladies on the other threads still struggling to have their first.  I've just always wanted a big family I guess.

Jingle - thanks for the Teresa update, I've been thinking about her all day, can't wait for the big announcement!

Pippi - thanks for the info, I'll take a look at the other thread.  My GP did advise that I have a course of antibiotics towards the end of any future pregnancy to try to clear any GBS infection in time for labour given how quick the last one was....


----------



## juju81

NM - dont feel guilty hun, just because you had tx it doesnt mean you cant still have that yearning for more.  I think if i could have children 'normally' then I would push myself to have a second but the tx & pregnancy was just mental torture, I was a paranoid wreck & as for my hellish labour.....well quite frankly its all put me off for life !!

I never imagined in my wildest dreams that I would ever have any so to finally have Noah means more than anything.

I can see Pippi with more too!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NM - I want another one too! But i know it will never happen financially    I was trying to explian to a friend today that just cos i have one doesn't stop the yearning for another just like before i had him   

Update from Tezza...........................


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

shes.................................


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrispx

evening ladies,

Oh was hoping for some more news from tezza mini...you had me guessing then. Maybe tomorrow.

Angel- Hope it was good news this evening.

NM- What is GBS?

Thanks for the advice about the rash ladies, it was gone the next day when i woke up so didn't bother ringing MW thought would keep an eye on it & so far all ok....must of been hormones i guess..  .

Had day off today & bought pram! wasn't suppose to buy anything til after 20wks but it was reduced slightly so got abit excited.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

which one did you get? I love my OYSTER!!


----------



## northernmonkey

ooh mini you little tease you!

Juju - I can definitely see Pippi with more too....

Chrispx - gbs (group b strep) is a bacteria normally found in the intestines but women can also carry it in their vagina, which can then be passed to the baby during labour.  If infected, baby can become very ill (although this is apparently very rare), so intravenous antibiotics are administered every 4 hours during labour to mums who have tested positive for it.  The problem is that this country don't routinely test pregnant ladies (it is a simple swab, a bit like a smear) so unless you arrange the test yourself you don't know you're a carrier, as you won't have any symptoms.  This is what happened in my case and it was only when my baby's belly button hadn't healed by her 8 week check that the dr decided to swab it and that's how we found out.  What pram did you go for?  There'll be no stopping you now - spend, spend, spend!!!  

Right I'm off to the gym.  Am desperate to get fit again so am off to torture myself on the treadmill....  Got a nice big choccie bar to reward myself with afterwards.  Mmmmmm

NM
x


----------



## chrispx

Oooh so how do i get that test? do i ask MW about it?

We went for the teutonia with all the accessories not sure if you heard of it....but cousin has it and it's lovely all round, had a bit of roleplay in the shop..  .

What did you's do for nursery themes? i need some inspiration? alot of my friends have mamas & papas interiors & i don't want to pick the same as them.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh mini, you made my stomach flip!  Hope everything's ok with you Teresa    

NM - I'm desperate to get back into shape too, I had such a lovely body when I was younger and now it's just flobby and sad    I started racketball coaching a few weeks ago (yummy coach   ) and I'm trying to find some other way of excercising that I can do either when kids are in bed or when Luke's in nursery and Zachary is asleep!  Not easy!

No babies here yet, although both sis and step-sis keep thinking they are on the way only for contractions to stop a few hours later    I keep saying "it'll happen when they are ready" but that's not helping apparently......!

AFM - I would love love love another baby, even though having two is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life (and I spent 3 long years in a dark lab looking at stoopid cells which I thought was hard at the time!).  But I just have an unexplainable urge for more.  DH isn't so keen but we finally talked about it properly this weekend and he's willing to do it again if I want to.  What a man! I'm so lucky.  It's going to be a difficult decision but I guess there's no hurry to decide?  I'm 31 so I guess we could wait 4 or 5 years before we absolutely have to decide what we're going to do?  Our sperm is ok until 2016 - hee hee that sounds so wierd!  So, you ladies know as much as me about whether we'll have more or not    

P x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All  
NM; I'm so sorry i shouldnt have made you feel that you should justify why you'd like another baby, I feel terrible. Good for you that you know what you want and that you manage so well. I think for sure if I were younger (If i'd met DH earlier) we would have had more babies, I work with children and I love their company , but the journey to get Alfie and the early months have convinced me that Alfie-Pups is all I need ! 
Mini ; Keeping us in suspense you norty girl !!
Chris; WooHoo, youve got a pram !!! Nursery themes ; We left the nursery cream and wood until our blue bundle arrived and then before he moved into his room I painted one wall with a pastel sky, big fluffy clouds, huge sun, rolling landscape, ......and then put cute transport stickers chugging along the hills and planes in the sky, train along a track etc. And then he has a big car rug, bus clock, digger hooks around the room. It sounds like a 2-3yr old room but it is done very 'babyish' if u see what I mean. www.izziwotnot do loads of cute themes, we got the teddy-pilot cot set to go with the theme of his room. 
teresal; Thinking of you hun !xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi; Hi hun, our posts crossed............ good for DH agreeing to No.3 ! And hey ....You dont look flabby my lovely....but if the coach is dishy then I guess you must exercise ! And Long-life sperm, made me chuckle !   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

Another quick one Im afraid ladies, just back from the flics with the girls to see Twilight (Team Jacob    ) and Im off to bed soon.  

Just wanted to see if there was any news from Teresa - apart from the boredom    !!!!

Angels - Im hoping no news is good news honey


----------



## northernmonkey

Mitchie - don't be daft, you've absolutely no need to apologise - I was just waffling on! I feel terrible that you feel terrible!!

Pippi - a yummy coach sounds like a good incentive to me!! I can recommend the wii active (as opposed to the wii fit) if you think you would exercise at home. I've bought so many exercise dvds in the past and have never stuck at them but this actually works-I bought it after seeing my sister get into shape using it and it's fab. I would say it's more useful for toning rather than aerobic fitness but as I'm doing my running at the gym (can't run far enough at the moment to do it outside!) that's fine for me.

Chrispx - there is a good website http://www.gbss.org.uk/ about GBS. I'm not sure whether your midwife can arrange the test, but the website has details of companies who you can arrange it through privately.

Off to do the last feed now, I love this one as it's about the only time of day when I get to cuddle baby without her big sister trying to prise her off me.... She does it with the best intentions as she absolutely adores the baby, so I don't have the heart to tell her off, but it's nice to have a cuddle in peace!

Speak soon,

NM
x


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Was checking in for news of Teresa, hope induction kicks in soon for her.
All OK here but have a houseful as little sis and her family are here  will post more again soon.
Lizi.x


----------



## paws18

Hi all

Cant believe no news from Teresa. Hope all ok and news of a wee bundle of joy in the morning.    

Late night for me just waiting on bottles to cool. We were out at a friends as it was her birthday and didnt get home till 0100. Midweek party animals   

Spent all day yesterday in childrens ward after visiting doctor with Baby Paws shaky/trembling episode. They checked him form head to toe and all seems ok they are not 100% sure why its happening and have told us to try to video his feeds to let them see as its only at feeds he is doing it and so far video on and no shaky episodes. So fingers crossed it was a wee blip and wont happen again.     

juju / pippi / NM - Definately going to get jumperoo at the weekend. 

Off to bed back soon to check on Teresal.

Take care
Paws x


----------



## northernmonkey

Paws - 1am!!!!  I think the only time I've managed to stay awake until that time in the last 3 years was when I was in labour!      You must be so relieved that the docs didn't find anything wrong with baby Paws, hope he is ok today.  

Chrispx - I forgot to say, the GBS test isn't done until about weeks 35 - 37 of pregnancy because the bacteria comes and goes, so you could test negative now but test positive at the end of your pregnancy or vice versa (it doesn't pose any risk to baby during pregnancy, it's just at delivery that there is a chance of infection).



NM
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Baby is asleep, i'm so glad hes having a nice nap, so glad someone is having a sleep  

Chrisp - We painted the room a lovely green colour and my mum made green check curtains which would go with lots of things, both boy and girl stuff. When he came along i chose a jungle theme for the bedding (for decoration as he can't use it yet) and i am going to decorate it with a big tree and animal things. I got a lovely mobile for the cot which he loves! keeps him quiet! 

http://www.linenstore.co.uk/baby-bedding-634/zanzibar-nursery-bedding-717/?gclid=CI2Xu7T7oaMCFRdBlAodtUHl4g

http://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Peek-a-Boo-Leaves-Mobile/dp/B00126IM42/sr=1-41/qid=1280998631/ref=sr_1_41/275-1009985-1431102?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44573031&mcb=core


----------



## juju81

Mini   .  Noah woke up at 7.35 this morning, i said to nick go & get him, he said oh i've got to get up in 5mins     i went to say something then thought i cant be bothered with the arguements.  All i get it well your not at work    I shouted at him the other day & said oh & you think its easy everyday do you.  When hes not working he really helps out so shouldnt grumble to much but I know how it feels when you are so tired & you could just do with sleeping all  day.


----------



## northernmonkey

I'm not the only one who gets the 'you don't have to go to work all day' then.     What he fails to acknowledge is that my working day doesn't end at 5pm - while he puts his feet up on the sofa I'm still cleaning/ironing/paying bills... The other comment I get is 'but this is what you wanted!'  Yes it is and I wouldn't swap my life for the world, but I'm allowed to acknowledge that it's flippin hard work now and then!!  Don't get me wrong, he does help out a lot but it annoys me that I always have to ask - it would be nice if he did it unprompted sometimes - surely I'm not the only one who can see when the bathroom needs cleaned.... 

Baby was up at 5.30am today then I heard dd crying, turns out she had wet the bed so I brought her into ours cos I was too tired to change her sheets.  I should have known that was a bad move - baby was still awake on one side of me, dd was on the other trying to climb over me to get to baby.  Ended up marching dd back to her bed at 6.30am but by then I was too wound up to get back to sleep.. Must be the day for tired, grumpy mummies...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

He told me today that i could sleep when baby sleeps, told him it doesn';t work like that he thought i was some kind of nutter had entered his bed!


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello ladies!  

Tezza update - but you're not gonna like it!    She was having a few twinges last night but they'd only give her paracetamol.  Think she may have told them politely what to do with it!  The labour ward is rammed and they've had to send someone else home who was due for induction, but T is being put on a drip to get things going.  She says the food is rubbish but DH is bringing in emergency food parcels.    

On another note - paws, I didn't read all the way back but hope baby paws is okay.  My little sis used to get the shakes whenever we went through tunnels.  As she got older, she knew she was doing it but couldn't stop.  Eventually it went away.  She'd just go all stiff, her eyes went wide and she'd tremble all the way through.  My sister and I used to be in hysterics.  She was absolutely fine, but we still don't know what it was.    

J x


----------



## juju81

I get the whole sleep when noajh does.  I  said noah doesnt sleep long enough for me to even bother!!


----------



## northernmonkey

Just re-read my post - I did change dd's wet sheets before I made her get back in incase anyone was wondering!

Mini - do you thing they give dads handbooks of unhelpful comments as soon as babies come out??

Jingle - thanks for the update.  Poor Teresa, she must be so frustrated.

DD is being so naughty today.  So far she has been on the naughty step twice and now I have banished her to her bedroom until she is ready to be good.  Even the threat of going in Santa's naughty girl book isn't having the desired effect today and that's usually guaranteed to sort her out.  Now I'm sat here feeling so guilty for shouting at her... oop, I hear the bedroom door opening, hopefully an apology is on its way...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

jingle - they offered me paracetamol too!    I told them where to stuff it too! I wass told no gas and air while stil on the ward but then was told by another nurse that if i wanted it she would get it, it never appreared hence i got no sleep and then when it was time to be induced i demanded an epiduaral! thank the lord for them!!   

NM - Ooh santa has a naughty person book! I'll remember that one!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

.........I need it for DH!


----------



## northernmonkey




----------



## HellyS

you ladies have me giggling here!  For the record my DH is EXACTLY the same.  I get all the "sleep when she does", "theres nothing wrong with the kitchen/bathroom etc", "Ah only 5 more minutes in bed please...." aaaarrrggghhh   

Poor Teresa, hope things hurry along for her....  Thinking of you hun   

Angels - hope you are ok   

Lizi - Enjoy having your sister around   

NM - I wish I could use the naughty step now.  Emily is too young at the minute to "get it"  she is just naughty and gets away with it     

Jinglebell (love the name) - thank you for the updates!

Paws - How on earth do you stay up until that time!!!  Even when Emily stays out Im in bed well before 12   

Mini - the nursery sounds lovely   

Cant remember who asked about the nursery but our is pale green and cream with cream curtains and dark brown carpet (to hide the muck    ) doesnt sounds very exciting but i love it    - although we now have a lot of pink in there too!

AFM - Had an appointment today with Emilys consultant and he is well happy with her.  We have started reducing her meds tonight and he doesnt want to see her again for another 3 months!!! Happy happy happy!!!!

Helly
xx


----------



## spooks

hello all, still lurking and am not too mad at the moment - no real time to think about the tx - jabbed tonight then had to rush downstairs to finish feeding baby spooks, she then kicked me in the tummy right in my injection site (didn't mind a bit - just so overwhelmed and thankful we have her)

Had a giggle at the posts - northern monkey in particular the 'can't run far enough outside' comment  
and the fact you wrote back explaining you had changed the sheets    

paws - hope the trembling has stopped for good    
helly - glad emilys appointment went well   

Northern Monkey and mini - did you know santa also phones up occasionally to check on children (and husbands!) behaviour? 
Ring your house number from your mobile if you want it to look really authentic and then have a full scale discussion with santa about behaviour if front of LO - works a treat. 
'yes I see, you have __________'s name in your book, oh dear'......      

DH is a Stay at Home dad and I have no idea how he manages it - I certainly get the easy deal going out to work all day! He's wonderful.      
okay bed is calling,
take care everyone, love spooks


----------



## Jinglebell

You may just not believe this...

The hospital decided NOT to give Teresa the drip yesterday after all, saying it was too dangerous    She says they're giving her a tablet today (pessary?  Anyone know? Didn't ask.)  

Understandably she's feeling quite low, tired and mucked about and just wants to be at home wih DH and junior.  I've said that we're all thinking of her.  Really hope she gets going today or she's going to be SO tired.    At this rate she'll probably go into labour naturally!  

J x


----------



## *ALF*

Oh poor Tezza, I know how she feels with an induction dragging.  They may have meant it would be too dangeous if they were very busy as a drip can make things start quickly so they may not have been able to give her the care she would have needed (1 to 1 once on drip).  Anyway, hope things get moving today


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks jingle - yes it would be a pessary   

Alf, yeah i think you are right about the drip. Mine was so quick, in my notes it says, labour 3.5hrs    I had 1 MW and a student with me al the time, then about 10 other people there at the end. 

I did tell her the drip could be really quick so being busy would be dangerous for her. Poor thing.   

Spooks - I love it that you have a direct line to santa!      Does he have a sexy voice??!!   

I hope our children don't suddenly be able to read and use a PC very young or else all our secrets are OUT!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Poor teresa!  Hope you managed to get some sleep last night lovely and things are moving a bit quicker this afternoon   


Lovely lovely evening with my bestest friend from up north yesterday, it was so good to see her. And luke is now exhausted, he was up til 11 roaring round the garden with his little chum   All quiet now they've gone - Toy Story is on but both boys are fast asleep, it's bliss!

Anyway, typing one handed again so will pop back on later for update and to do personals.

P x


----------



## Jinglebell

DA da da DA da da DAAAAAH!  

Meredith Emma born at 9.26am after emergency c-section, weighing 6lb.  Mummy and baby fine, just SLEEPY!

J x


----------



## Ella*

Haha, you lot make me laugh.

Is that news for Teresa? Yay! Many congrats Teresa & DH on arrival of Meredith Emma  !

*Helly*- that's great news, 3 months is fab!

Yeah, lol, mine doesn't quite sleep long enough to bother, that is until we are waiting for her to wake & then she sleeps for yonks! I thought she'd sleep this avo & I need to get something done whilst she sleeps then but she has chosen to sleep this morn instead when she usually feeds feeds feeds  . Just as soon as I get into her plan she changes it  . She's pretty good though so can't complain.


----------



## pippilongstockings

WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TERESA AND DH    

Love love love love love the name, wow I'm all weepy now!  I was sure she was going to be a boy


----------



## juju81

Whoooo hooooo          welcome to the world Meredith (havent heard that name in a looooonnngggg time - lovely)  Well done Teresa, another one added to the 6lb club xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Huuuuuuuuge congrats to Tezza and DH    

Apparantly the c-section was due to loss of HB.    when she was delivered they checked the cord and it had high levels of carbon dioxide. But she said all is well with both of them   

Shes asked me to post a pic of baby. I'll try and do it, not sure if i can.    But she so beautiful!


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations Teresa!!!!

  ​ Welcome to the world Meredith Emma​   ​ *love to you all*​ *Helly*​ *xxxx*​


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh no, how terrifying   So glad they are both ok, Mini I'd love to see a photo!


----------



## Mitchie

Oh Wow Fabulous news Teresal, a beautuful long-awaited baby girl, with a stunning name !!!!! Bursting with happiness for you Hun   
                                 
And you girlies have been making me chuckle.......... Santas hotline, and DHs comments !  
My brother tells his little boys that when the red light comes on the smoke alarm it means santas camera is working and he can see what they are up to      And Dh, though very very supportive, is a bit of a half-job-harry .....says "I'll get Alfie up and take him out to the park while u have a lie-in "...... then I go downstairs and the kitchen, lounge look like a bomb's hit it    Bless I shouldnt complain.
Helly; Fab news on Emily !  
Pippi; Glad your boys gave you a few minutes peace !
NM; No dont apologise i was definately in the wrong there. Did u get your apology from DD ? 
Paws; How is baby paws 2day ?
Spooks, Ella, Mini, Juju, Chris, Lizi, Alf, SarW and all ( sorry if I forget anyone


----------



## Ju2006

Congrats to Teresal and DH on the arrival of your daughter xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## LiziBee

Many congratulations Teresal!! She is a beauty!!!! Sorry to hear you had all the trauma of a lost HB and an emergency section but really pleased to hear all is OK now! If you need any BF support please do get in touch (happy to pass on my mobile number if you need it)  

Phone calls from Santa eh? The girl's Aunty Carol has told them that the little robin that lives in our garden is Father Christmas's own special robin and is watching the girls for Santa so yes occasionally when they are being naughty Mummy can see the robin looking in through the window!!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Teresa
   HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF MEREDITH    She's beautiful

Ella 


> Just as soon as I get into her plan she changes it


    get used to it, it'll be like that for the coming weeks, months, years................................

Mitchie - it may be a bombsite but at least you get a lie-in, I'm still waiting for one over two years later......................

Helly - excellent news about Emily 

Pippi - I have now seen some pictures of Mitchie and suspect that your description of a foxy lady was accurate - yummy mummy indeed! #

Was also sure that Teresa was having a boy - with a 50;50 chance you'd think I'd get it right more often!!!

Am shattered been rather a tiring week, J is suffering with her teeth again BIG time and it brings on the terrible twos - apparently she NEEDED EVERYTHING in Tesco's this afternoon 

Love to all
ALF


----------



## Tiny21

HUGE congrats Teresa, that is brill news, sorry that it was a panic in the end but she looks gorgeous, enjoy every moment. 

Hi to everyone else, I am being very bad at posting   , I will try and get back properly!! 
Love to all
Tiny and Baby Tiny xx


----------



## spooks

Congratulations on the arrival of baby meredith 

​


----------



## paws18

hi everyone



Teresal -           on the birth of Meridith.What a lovely name. She is gorgeous.    to you and DH. Take care sounds like you had a time of it.

Just a quick update from me Baby Paws spent tuesday in Childrens Ward at hospital being observed but no further signs of shaking/trembling. They are not 100% sure what it was and have asked us to record every feed incase it happens again and so far no further episodes. So fingers crossed it was just a wee blip. 
They have doubled reflux medicine as they said could be related to reflux so wont be stopping them after all. Otherwise all ok with us. 

Be back for proper catch up later.
Night night
Paws x x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Teresa, she is beautiful


----------



## chrispx

Congrats Teresal, she is beautiful!    

Mitchie & Mini- Your nurseries sound lovely....very artistic. Thanks for the links will have a look.

Helly- Yes thinking of doing it plain..then lots of pink or blue.   

NM- Thanks for that about gbs, i will have a look at that link & ask MW.

Paws- Hope it doesn't happen again to baby paws...they such a worry. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## northernmonkey

Just a quickie - dh cleverly cycled in to the back of a stationary car yesterday on his way to work so I have a third baby to look after   . No serious injuries thankfully, but he was going at some speed so his hand went through the rear light when he hit, which resulted in a trip to A and E and a few stitches in his hand.  The lengths men go to to get out of nappy and washing up duties. He started to tell me how much it hurt when they injected the anaesthetic.  Told him I had one word - childbirth.  

Anyway, back to the important stuff - 

Teresa  -           

Meredith is absolutely beautiful and what a lovely name, you must both be so proud.  Sorry to hear your labour didn't go smoothly but delighted to hear that she is here safe and well.  Enjoy!

Mitchie - I don't know why you were in the wrong - honestly, I didn't think anything of it - please, please don't feel bad!

I love all the Santa tips, the hotline is a great idea.  Will definitely be using that one!

Got to go, bye for now.
x


----------



## HellyS

Teresa  - Your girl is totally gorgeous, you must be one proud mummy at the minute    Enjoy every single second of her xxxx

Ella - Yip totally agree with Alf, get used to the changing your plans to suit madam.....just ask my mam, it lasts at least 32 years   

NM - So glad your DH is ok - could have been nasty!  the things these blokes do to get out of their duties eh?   

Paws - You must be relieved that there have been no further episodes, although I bet you are still worried sick at every feed   .  Lets hope it was just a blip and little one stops worrying mummy like that, little tinker    Hope they can start reducing the meds again soon   

Suze - Have a fantabulous time tomorrow hun    

Totally loving all of these Santa stories and will definately be using the telephone one - how clever/sneeky/ingenious    My cousin also usies the red flashing light but on the security alarm, even better as Santa can see through the little screen bit    We are terrible arent we?!  How lovely to be able to do all this though   

Been to Edinburgh Fringe today whilst the inlaws had Emily.  Had a great day, made even better by coming home to little one just on her way upstairs to bed, turned round gave me the most amazing smile and bumped all the way back down ran over and gave me a huge cuddle and kiss.  I never get over how emotional she can make me     

enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies 
xxx

PS - Forgot to say, booked Emilys birthday party on Friday.  Its a pool party and a lovely little pool we go to - cant believe my baby is two in a couple of months


----------



## Pootle77

Teresa -  congratulations!  Meredith looks absolutely gorgeous.  Seems funny as we were due on the same day and my little man is 7 weeks old now!!

Hope everyone is ok.  Sorry I've been AWOL, I really am naff at keeping up with the boards - I read but never seem to find the time to post   

Little man is doing ok, feeding well, his NG tube came out last Thursday and he looks so gorgeous now that he doesn't have anything stuck to his face   .  He's 5lb 4oz now, so only put on 1lb 5oz in his 7 weeks of life.  He does seem to be gaining now but is still so scrawny with twig like arms and legs, he doesn't look so bad with clothes on but take them off and it's a whole different story    It's hard having a prem baby as although he's 7 weeks he's still like a newborn which is lovely because he's small for longer but also seems so long to wait for the first smile which will apparently be at his corrected age, so a few weeks to wait yet!

x.


----------



## Ella*

Ju has news! See here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244042.0

Looks like the labour was short one 2hr 55 mins!! & she got her home birth, yay!


----------



## eli..g

Congratulaions Ju and teresel too.... all these lovely new borns!!

Pootle.... ooohh   all the smiles will be so worth it when he's ready. xxx

Helly great news on no more appt for a while... fab news.

Lovin all these naughty kiddy and santa watching tales, cant wait to put them into action!!
Fin has been such a naught boy this week, he's bit me twice and kicked a dog twice!  What happened to my lovley cute boy... who has replaced him with tyrone the terrible??


----------



## teresal

Hi Girls, we are home, am sorry haven't had time to read back yet but have done my labour story for you (maybe its for me, couselling  )

Right my labour story....

Wednesday 4th August 2010
As you all know I was taken in on Wednesday for induction, arrived at the hospital at 8am was checked in and given the slow release Pessary (Proress) at about 8.30, had obs done all fine with both of us, was monitored every hour through the day, at about 9pm that night on one of my many trips to the loo the Pessary came out and because it was a slow release they couldn't put another in cos they didn't know how much had been absorbed so was told that I would be started off again on the Thursday morning, was having lots of back ache and some contractions but nothing significant to think I was in labour..
Thursday 5th August 2010
Midwife came in at 8am to let me know that things wouldn't be happening that morning, the place was packed with labouring women and they had 2 elective sections (one lady waiting to be induced was sent home and given another day), by 5pm we were told that NOTHING would be happening at all that day but we would be priority on the Friday morning and they would put a drip in and get things moving, I was really upset cos felt that everything that had been done on Wednesday was a waste of time. Got a Doctors pass and went out with DH for my tea (that was nice). At 8pm (nightshift came on) I was told that they wouldn't use the drip cos it is to harsh when I'm not in proper labour and could cause problems and that I would be given a Prostaglandin tablet instead..

Friday 6th August 2010
Midwife came in at about 8am and did her examination and put baby on the monitor to do a trace before administering tablet, all was fine baby active as usual, tablet inserted at 8.30 and again on continuous monitoring, the midwife was in and out the room but I was watching the monitor cos baby was jumping about and knocking the CTG off, I got concerned when the heartbeat was going down to 64/62 beats but wasn't sure if it was cos she was moving but pressed the buzzer anyway, well the next thing I knew the emergency button was being pressed and Drs, Consultants and Midwives were flying everywhere and needles and masks were being chucked into me, I was panicking and crying coos didn't know what was going on except I was being taken to theatre straight away, all I wanted was DH, at 9.10 someone went to phone him as I was being hurled towards theatre, there were people everywhere, I knew this must be bad cos I wasn't being told anything at all apart from move an arm here or breathe deeply, I remember the consultant rubbing my cheek saying right thats us ready to put you to sleep, my reply was " please don't let my baby die" and I could see in his face he wasn't promising anything, the next thing I knew was being wheeled into recovery and being told you have a wee girl and DH walking towards me holding her crying and smiling I knew at that point she was fine.. 

to cut a very long story (am sure you are all bored by now) Meredith Emma Lacey was born at 9.26am on the 6th August 2010, weighing 6lb exactly (I am sooooooooooooo in love with her) she is beautiful (I know I am biased) very petite and very healthy, has passed all her tests so far so am very pleased. We are now home, I am sore but I don't care as long as she is ok, have her laying beside me at the moment and could look at her all day.

Thank you all so much for your congratulations and kind words, it has meant a lot to DH and I that you have all been rioting for us
promise to read back tomorrow and catch up

love teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oh hunny i'm crying here reading your post      how scary. They don't tell you much but its for a reason.      Enjoy your little bundle hun


----------



## Ella*

Teresa, what a few days. I can relate to the stop start induction & busy unit but omg, not the emergency. So glad you can enjoy your bundle now   . Lovely name   
x


----------



## Ella*

Teresa, you were just one day ahead of Ju in the end


----------



## Mitchie

Teresal; Hi Hun ! Hello little precious Baby M !!!   good grief your birth story made me catch my breath and have a tear    thank goodness all came well in the end and you have your beautiful baby girl ! You have a daughter !! has it sunk in yet  Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pootle77

Congratulations Ju, another Bourn Hall bump becomes babe!

Sending you hugs Teresa, the birth sounds rather traumatic.  Our little man's heart beat dropped to 30, it's so scary isn't it.  We're so lucky to have them here safe and sound.

x.


----------



## teresal

thanks for ALL your support ladies, this is trully the best website ever   

pootle -- OMG look at your wee man, he is super gorgeous, how is he doing hunny, i haven't read back properly yet (can't stop looking at baby   ) sending you huge hugs    

mitchie -- yup its sunk in    she is all ours and we are truly blessed to have her, going to totally regret something though, i can't put her down, all i want to do is cuddle her    i will never get anything done at this rate, but then again i was only allowed home if i done nothing for 6 weeks so am using that as an excuse    

ella -- ohhhh will have to go look for Jus birth announcment, haven't even seen that    

mini -- thanks for your texts and support hunny    and for Lucas as well   

hope everyone else is okm i will read back might take a while though   

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i told you tezza...........REST!!


----------



## juju81

Teresa hun, huge hugs, so so scary, especially to be knocked out! She's here and you have every right to cuddle her forever xx


----------



## LiziBee

Teresal -  Would it help to know that babies who are held more cry less? Plus it helps stimulate your milk supply. (BTW if you need any bf information/support the offer still stands, PM me and I will either reply or send you my phone number).

Congratulations Ju! Great that you got a home birth.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## northernmonkey

Teresa - I'm in tears reading your post, you must have been terrified.  And your poor DH, he must have freaked too when they got in touch with him.  What a wonderful outcome though, and as Juju said, you can cuddle Meredith forever if you want to - she's all yours and you've waited long enough for her.  I can totally agree with Liz about babies crying less who are cuddled more too - I was really strict with dd # 1 and would never cuddle her to sleep, but have been the complete opposite with the new baby and she hardly ever cries and she settles herself to sleep no problem. Cuddle away I say!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Teresa how terrifying for you    SarW had a similar experience with her first, I'm sure she'd be happy to talk if you need to chat with someone who understands?    Meredith is gorgeous, and I can't get over her lovely name either - I've been telling everyone I see about her and about her name!  Is it a family name?  Beautiful   As for the cuddling - go for it, you've waited long enough!  And who cares about not getting things done?!  Enjoy enjoy enjoy!  What's happening with your dad while you recover?  I presume he'll be away longer than the planned 2 weeks?

xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

just a quickie - my sis is being induced this afternoon, I'm going to be an auntie again!!  Please send her quick, painless labour vibes


----------



## northernmonkey

Pippi -      for your sis.

We are having a bit of a hard time with dd snr at the moment - any advice gratefully accepted.  She completely adores the new baby but every now and then does something to make her cry, be it a nip or a squeeze etc.  Baby was in her little seat earlier today and dd was playing with her - dd's back was to me so I didn't have a clear view.  Baby suddenly let out a huge cry and started wailing, and to cut a long story short, dd admitted that she had bitten her!  I'm not sure whether these things are down to a bit of jealousy, and I really don't know how to handle it incase that's the case.  I don't want to let her off lightly and yet I hate the thought of punishing her and making her feel even more upset than she possibly already is. I just feel so incredibly guilty at the moment - her behaviour is generally bad right now and I'm blaming myself  - perhaps I cuddle baby too much or spend too little time with dd now that baby is here (although I don't think I do - I spend the other half of my time feeling guilty that baby is plonked in her chair or on her playmat too much and doesn't get as much attention as dd...) If I make a big deal out of the biting etc then am I encouraging it by 'rewarding' dd with the attention that a telling off brings??  I'm feeling like the world's worst mum right now and am convinced that dd is feeling pushed out.....  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## LiziBee

NM - it's a tough one isn't it?! R would occasionally do stuff like that with M (but not too often thank goodness) Like you I was worried about giving attention for the wrong reasons so I would punish by a v.short telling off and then ignoring her for a while, but then later I would do my best to 'catch her being good' and give her lots of positive attention for little things. TBH I think the sling helped as well as it kept M out of R's reach and meant I could still do lots of fun stuff with R while M snuggled in (even BF in the sling while R and I did painting and playdoh). BTW the sling I used was totsbots papoozle, I have LOTS of slings (about 10 at the last count) but the papoozle was the most comfortable for long periods.
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

NM - big sympathies, it's hard isn't it?  Luke has bitten Zachary a couple of times, although only his clothes and he always makes sure we know he's done it!  It's definitely an attention thing, it's always been when I've been making tea or something where I can't give him my full attention.  I put him on the naughty step for a couple of minutes then explain that it's not nice to bite then leave it at that.  As you say, too much attention is sure to make her do it even more!  Maybe you could try making a huge fuss of DD2 when she does it rather than giving DD1 the attention of being told off?  I always make Luke kiss Zachary better (which he loves!) and say sorry.  I also make sure that if Zachary accidentally bashes Luke, he kisses Luke better and says sorry   It seems to help though.  Finally, go easy on yourself    As long as they both have plenty of love and cuddles alongside the necessary discipline, they'll be fine.  Finally finally (!) your baby will never know that she got less attention than DD1 - as long as she is happy don't feel guilty!  I know for a fact that I got a lot less attention than my sister who is 14 months older than me (crazy mother!!) and I've turned out ok.  Kind of.    


Update on my sis - no induction tonight, she's staying in overnight and they'll start things off in the morning.  

P x

Ooh lizi - cross posts! I love my Connecta baby carrier for the early days, Zachary will sleep in it for hours    I agree, it's ideal to sling the baby while giving the older child one-to-one attention. x


----------



## northernmonkey

Thanks ladies, that does help.

I'll take a look at the slings, sounds like a good idea (Liz - at least your slinghaholic habit is cheaper than my pramaholic led purchases - 5 at the last count   .  In my defence there is only one that hasn't been used and I'm going to sell that one when I get round to it...)

No actually Pippi, making Zachary apologise sounds like a really good thing to do.  Our baby has a habit of grabbing dd's hair and pulling clumps out, and when dd complains to me, I've just been telling her that babies just grab at whatever is in reach and she isn't doing it to be mean.  Thinking about it now though, I guess I should look at it from dd's side - as far as she is concerned, she is playing nicely with baby who then decides to pull her hair for no reason!  I'll try the apology next time and see what happens...

Thanks again ladies, hopefully this is just a little blip and things will settle back down soon.
x


----------



## LiziBee

Northern monkey - on siblings apologising to each other 'baby-signing' has been a gift as Mila has been able to sign 'sorry' from about 9months old and as it only involves a fist circling over a chest it was something mummy was able to 'help her with' from about 1 week old!! Interestingly 'sorry' is the only bit of signing that Rosa still uses regularly (far too regularly  ) 
Oh and I have 4 buggies as well!
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Just a quickie as we're off to hospital in a sec, just thought you'd like to know that my sis had a baby girl last night    Lilijana Rose, 6lb 2oz.  She's completely exhausted and very sore after a ventouse delivery but totally in love with her new daughter!  I'm off for a cuddle     (happy tears - they need to invent an icon for that!).

x


----------



## juju81

Congrats on ur beautiful new niece pippi xxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Thanks Juju :0)


----------



## Ju2006

Congrats Pippi, enjoy ur cuddles


----------



## pippilongstockings

Awwww Ju, love your new picture!  She's lovely    How's DD1 taken to the new arrival? xx


----------



## Ju2006

Thanks Pippi, dd1 loves being a big sister.  She has taken to it wonderfully.


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulations Pippi!
Ju - LOVE the picture!
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

hello all,  

pippi - hope you're enjoying all the newborn cuddles 

ju - lovely pic of your LO 

Lizi '4 buggy 10 sling' Bee and Northern '5 pram' Monkey    hope you are both well 

teresal - cuddle away, you so deserve it, Dh wouldn't put baby spooks down for a minute and she's the most contented baby ever who started sleeping through from 7 weeks old  hope you are recovering from the trauma of the birth and you're being looked after well  

pootle - glad you are well  baby pootle looks so cute and although he's not a chunky chappy right now he'll start filling out in time.  

I'm now on my 2ww, Dh is looking after me well, I went to bed for 3 hours this pm - bliss! Would thoroughly recommend tx again just to get some naps    
love spooks


----------



## Tiny21

Will read back,looks exciting stuff but have to wish Spooks loads and loads of


----------



## HellyS

Ju - your little bundle is totally gorgeous!  Glad DD1 is stepping up to her role of big sister.  You must be very very happy (if not a little tired!)

Pippi - Congratulations  Aunty Pippi!  Hope you are enjoying the cuddles   

Spooks -            loads and loads of           coming your way honey

Sorry Ive been AWOL.  Been away for a few days with my little family.  Had a totally brilliant time and throughly enjoyed visiting numerous playparks, farms and going for walks along the river - idyllic!

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## juju81

Helly, did you go somewhere nice? I can't believe Emily is going to be 2 soon, I remember the announcement!!!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh more babies here!  Step-sister had her little boy last night and friend had her baby girl too (20 days late!!)    I am so broody   

Spooks - never get a chance to post on the other thread at the moment but i'm thinking of you.  Fingers crossed for a quick and easy conception   

Gotta hang washing out while it's dry!  Back later x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

20 days late


----------



## juju81

I always understood it was dangerous to leave you more than 14 at the most 'cos the placenta starts to break down?

Mini - how's that scrummy Lucas? You getting him christened or anything?


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say a huge hello!  So lovely to see so many more Bumps and babes on here...wonderful news!

All good here, the boys are growing faster than I ever imagined possible.  We thought about going again but unfortunatly I have been told I'm perimenopausal.  Although there are probably ways and means out there, I just don't think I have the strength to go again and besides I'd never have time for a 3rd..or 4th!

Spooks - wishing you all the luck in the world hun, I have my fingers tightly crossed!

Love to everyone else x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ju - hes in bed!    Not sure about chrisenting, maybe a naming thing? DH not religious but did say i can have it if i want. could do a xmas one! What about you?    hows the back?

Bungee - i know what you mean about having the strenth to do it again, but i would like another, not that we have the money for it!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Bungee - lovely to hear from you!  How old are your boys now?

Mini/juju - I know, it's a long time to go over isn't it?  She refused induction as she wanted a hypnobirth with no drugs.  Not sure if she got it in the end or not.  They were monitoring her closely after she went 10 days over to make sure placenta was ok etc.  Don't think I'd have the patience for going 3 weeks overdue!  I was terrible both times and I never even reached my due date


----------



## bungeee

Hey Pippi - so so pleased to see you have another bundle of joy, crazy how time flies and it just goes to show how long it is since I logged on here!  The boys are 16 months and are in to everything    they are totally different both in looks and personality but they both make my heart melt    x


----------



## juju81

Bungee, how nice to hear from you, can't believe how quickly ur boys are growing up, like mini, I don't have the strength or finances to go again, I'm happy with Noah, he's more than I ever imagined anyway x

Mini, bless him! I think noah's coming down with something or is seriously suffering with his teeth, he's been a nightmare the last 2 nights! Were having a naming ceremony, nick wanted a christening but I refused cos I'm not religious and find it hypocritical, I compromised on a naming ceremony! Were having it 31st October, Halloween! Doing chilli in pots and hotdogs, rounding the eve off with fireworks! We don't have alot of spare money so thought this was a nice cheaper option, altho, naming ceremonies are expensive at least christenings you only make a donation! Some churches do blessings!!!!


----------



## juju81

Back has eased a lot but still aches, went swimming today but it didn't ease it at all


----------



## HellyS

Bungee - Lovely to hear from you!  So glad your boys are keeping you on your toes    Sorry to hear you cant go again, but I imagine your two bundles of loveliness help a little   

Pipp - 3 weeks over?!??!?!?   

Juju - We just went to a caravan in weardale, was lush though    

Spooks - will try and get on to send you      every day but if not, then rest assured I am thinking of you daily     

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  My DH is back to work tomorrow so the hols are definately over    But on the plus side only 12 days until our appointment......


----------



## eli..g

Hey bungee good to hear from you!!  You boys are growing up fast!  Hard to believe isn't it?
My, not so baby will be 2 in 2 weeks, its gone so fast!

Great news auntie pippi!!  I love being an auntie!

Glad you had a good holiday helly.

Juju...    hope your back improve

xxxxx love to all


----------



## northernmonkey

Liz - thanks for recommending the papoozle.  I found one on ebay the same night and managed to win it for £18 so am well chuffed.  I've got a moby wrap but the papoozle seems much easier to put on.  I'm also hoping to start baby signing in September - one of the ladies who works in dd's nursery is starting some classes, so I thought I'd give it a go.

Pippi - congratulations on all the new arrivals.  No wonder you're broody surrounded by so many newborns!  Oh by the way thanks for the tip of getting baby to apologise.  DD loves it!! Such a little thing but I really do think it's made a huge difference.   

Spooks -      for the 2ww.  That all seemed to happen fast!  I am soooooo jealous of you and your 3 hour nap, I barely seem to get a 3 hour slot even during the night.  She's totally worth it though - one smile at 3am and all is forgiven   .

Well I'm off for a lovely hot bath.  Am feeling rubbish today - all flu like and my left boob is killing for some reason.  Not sure what that's all about but hopefully not connected to each other.  I've got a 300 mile car journey to my mum's tomorrow too so hope I'm feeling better for that.

Hi to everyone - probably won't get chance to log on until I'm back next week so will catch up then.
x


----------



## bungeee

Awww thanks ladies, lovely to see you all remember me   

Great to hear your all well and that your little ones are as beautiful as ever.

Juju - mighty pleased to see your dreams have come true with baby Noah, seems like only yesterday that you first joined and we were PM'ing.  Where has the time gone!

Has anyone applied to the **** for more info on their donor?  I have been thinking about it recently but am not sure what to do. In all honesty I totally forget about it in day to day life but now and again I wonder.....any experiences?x


----------



## pippilongstockings

NM - sounds like it could be mastitis, ouch!  Your HV should be able to get you some antibiotics for that so you won't have to wait for GP appt.  I've got the same at the moment so will be calling my HV in the morning - it really hurts!  I've had it a few times with Zachary, because he goes a long time between feeds at night (11 hours, lucky me!) but my boobs can't seem to handle it.

Px


----------



## juju81

Bungee, I still have all those pm's! I was one of the lucky ones I think, apart from mc both my tx worked!!! 

Pippi/nm - ouch !!!!!!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

hi everyone    
thanks to *everyone* for all your wishes and pma

helly  I can feel the vibes    

Bungeee    thanks for the pm    I was only thinking of you the other night! 
I gotta go now as Dh is calling me  but I'll post tomorrow if I can.

2ww going very well, no time to think about it with baby spooks and we are so grateful for her that anything else feels like a bonus at the moment.
I Read my previous 2ww notes that I kept and all the 'symptoms' were the same for positive and negative cycles so I'm not taking any notice of them at all this time. I'd forgotten about the windy cyclogest side effect -- I'm quite enjoying paying DH back  

NM - sounds very much like mastitis - I had it and it went when I pumped because I spotted it early enough.
I then had it again a few weeks later but it was so bad I had to have antibiotics -it really was very painful indeed, it made me cry in pain (and I managed to give birth without drugs or gas and air so I completely sympathise    try to get it checked out asap )

sorry for the lack of more personals - big hugs and many thanks to everyone  
love spooks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

did anyone see the article about donor sperm in the sunday times mag? I haven't finished reading it yet, no time to breathe!!    

It was about the sibling registry thingy. Girl was from where i live, i'd love to say it was me in the pic but i'd have to pass for 18 and not sure any surgery would be that advanced!


----------



## pippilongstockings

mini - i read it, it was an interesting piece.  Scary to think our children could have 20 half-siblings!

spooks - ooh good luck on the 2ww.  it goes much quicker with #2 doesn't it?!

1 handed so just a quickie - back later!!


----------



## Ella*

*Spooks* - good luck on the 2ww  
*Mini*-  . I usually get the ST but not last week, typical! Will see if parents have it.
*Bungee*, hiya! Ooh, can we apply for more info?


----------



## LiziBee

STimes article was well balanced IMO, a good read. I'm actually really heartened to know that DC children are more interested in finding their half-sibs than the donor, partly because our donor was anonymous and so they will never be able to trace him and partly because I kind of feel that will be less hurtful to DH.  
Does anyone know how the closure of the HFEA will affect the registration of donors? Who will now hold this information (and will it be secure)?

Spooks -        

Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

LiziBee said:


> Does anyone know how the closure of the HFEA will affect the registration of donors? Who will now hold this information (and will it be secure)?


Should have read my DCN email! 
_Influential commentators since then have cast doubt on whether the HFEA will in fact be broken up because it would require primary legislation to do so and the Coalition is unlikely to have the stomach for re-visiting many of the difficult issues that were raised when the HFE Act was amended recently."_

Hope Olivia doesn't mind me quoting that here.
Lizi.x


----------



## olivia m

Very happy to be quoted LiziBee.  I was at a meeting of the Advisory Group to the Donor Review at the HFEA today.  There will be a huge public consultation between January and March 2011 (yes, the timescale has changed again for those of you who were expecting this in the autumn) and one of the issues will be the number of families that can be created from each donor.  It is really important that everyone who cares about the number of half-sibs their children might have to contribute to this.  The donor conceived adult who was present at the meeting said that she would be horrified if the number of families was increased, but of course the medics want to be able to offer donor treatment to as many infertile couples as possible.  There is a real tension between waiting lists/donor shortages and welfare of child issues.  Not the only question of course.  We also addressed the way issues of compensation for donors should be handled and finally decided that ethical principles should be consulted on first with ways in which payments might or might not be made being considered after as an adjunct.  It's all very tricky stuff and I have great admiration for the very genuine thought and concern that HFEA staff apply to these matters.  One thing DCN is not happy about is the ban on giving out donor codes to parents who might want to bring siblings together before they are 18.  HFEA has said they are not legally able to do this, but from the papers that went to last Authority meeting it is clear that there is room for argument.  We are currently taking our own legal advice and considering our position.  I'd be interested to know what FF'ers think about this matter.
Best wishes to you all
Olivia


----------



## LiziBee

Thanks Olivia! (Looking forward to seeing you in October!)
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I'm so thick!! I can't remember if we can look for our donor or not  He is from xytex in usa? What info do we get once baby is 18 and requests to find him??


----------



## olivia m

Not thick at all MM.
The information your child will be able to have from the age of 18 is the donor's name and last known address.  The HFEA (or whoever succeeds them if they are broken up) will also have a passport or social security number that could track him down as well.  In the meantime you are entitled to have all non-identifiable information (and you probably already have more than most people because he is a Xytex donor) and to know how many other children have been created from his sperm in this country, their genders and years of birth.  He will not be allowed to contribute to more than ten families in the UK but I am unclear if he is also allowed to contribute to families in other countries as well (Xytex sells sperm all over the world).  I don't think the HFEA have any control over that.  I wonder if you have a Xytex code number for your donor?  If so, you could potentially identify half-siblings in the States and possibly elsewhere via the Donor Sibling Registry.  Have a look at their web site if you are interested, but it may feel a bit much at the moment.  Also at 18 your child could register with HFEA or successor to have contact by mutual consent with half-siblings in the UK.
You may be interested to know that our experience is beginning to show that 18 year olds who have known about their DC origins from very small and are comfortable with this, are rarely interested in looking for their donor at this age.  They have more important things going on in their lives at that time.  They MAY be much more interested in half-sibs, but this varies a lot from person to person with young women tending to be more interested than young men.
Olivia


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

thanks olivia thats great! i did think we could get info but when other clinics are    i got all confused!!    we went with xytex for the info in the first place. yes we have a code number. ..........Gulp!!    we could have pics etc but its a bit too much info for us. 
i'm going to print your reply off so i don't forget!!   

vcvnmjngfdcxnnbhfdv 

thats from baby saying hi to all!!


----------



## HellyS

Just though Id say hi as I havent managed to get on for a while.  Had DH's teenage cousin staying with us for a few days, been fun but Im shattered!!!

Spooks - How are you feeling          I bet babyspooks is keeping you on your toes and not letting you focus too much on the 2ww         

NM - Hope you are feeling better    and have enjoyed the trip to your mums   

Ella and Suze  - How are you and your princessess?   

Getting excited (and scared) now.  Appointment on Thursday   

Hope you are all having a fabulous weekend.
Love to everyone
Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

helly - hope the appointment goes well - I had a dream last night that you started day 1 of IVf then got pregnant by day 2      now that's fast tracking 

2ww going okay - no real time to obsess over it - got all the usual 'symptoms' that I've had with all cycles so I know they don't mean a thing    but we've decided to go again in a few months time if we need to.

Getting a few naps in here and there which is great, dh is exhausted as he won't let me do anything again   

oooh lovely typing from baby mini   

  night all


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hes good isn't he!


----------



## Ella*

He's great! That's one for the baby book!

*Helly*- all the best! How exciting!  
*Spooks* 

*Olivia & Mini*- interesting read... I know half of my 'code' & would love to know if we bumped into half sibs. Do I write to HFEA to check we have all we 'can' know for now? I had hobbies, hair colour, eye colour, height & weight.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

where did you get the swimmers from? You could ask the clinic that they came from? 

Ssssshhhhhhh hes asleep!


----------



## *ALF*

flypast.......

Ella - try here http://www.hfea.gov.uk/111.html keep meaning to do it myself, just haven't got round to it. Don't think they'll tell me anymore than I know but atleast w could then give it to Jess as a proper document rather than the bits of scribbling that I've got on bits of paper IYKWIM


----------



## Pootle77

Right...am going to try and catch up!

Pippi - congratulations on being an auntie, hope you're enjoying your cuddles.

Teresa - hope you're getting some rest and snuggling up with your gorgeous girl.

Lizi - see you in October, we're heading to Nottingham too!

JuJu - hope your back has eased.

Ju - congrats on the birth of Rosie.

Spooks - thinking of you during your 2WW.

Helly - hope the appointment went ok.

Alf - like the idea of a paper document rather than scribblings, think our donor details are on the back of a scrap piece of paper as I was in the car when the clinic rang with donor details, and I just stuffed it in the 'infertility' file once we were going with him   

  All going well here, little man finally decided he'd put more than 11g a day on and went for a whopping 33g a day last week so hosp have said I can drop his bottle of formula.  He's on timed feeds though, half an hour on the boob and if he's still hungry a bottle of EBM, at times he gulps down 120ml AFTER a feed    He's still only 5lb 15oz so don't know where he puts it all  
  Have got the papoozle out and DH did the hoovering with little man in it over the weekend, have to say I only own 2 slings and 2 buggies and one of the buggies is the one I had when I was child minding so it doesn't count, honest   
  Totsbots have started doing Teenyfit nappies which are sooo cute on little man, they sent me one when he was born and I have just ordered some seconds from their eBay shop.  He'll soon be big enough for his other nappies though and then we can wave goodbye to disposables.
  AF has returned, seems a bit unfair seeing as I am still breastfeeding, but good in that I can go again for treatment once I decide to stop.  I'm probably going to egg share this time as there's no way we can afford treatment otherwise, clinic want me to have an AMH blood test once I've stopped breastfeeding and if that's ok (takes 2 months to come back   ) they'll give me an appointment to see the consultant and then 4 months on the waiting list before we'd be going again.  Can't wait too long or the eggs will be rotten!!!
  Will stop rambling now


----------



## chrispx

Hello all, hope you are all ok.

Just been having a read back about the DCN and still haven't had chance to have a look at the website, but now pregnancy is progressing think maybe time i should take alook. We only got basic details from our clinic but unsure if i want to know anymore...don't really know, sort of been brushing it under the carpet abit & forgetting about donor and thinking it's DH's. Although now starting to wonder what he/she will look like. Wish i'd read the article in the ST.

Spooks- Sounds like DH is looking after you, good luck hun.

Mini- Love the profile pic....so cute.

Helly- good luck for appt Thursday.

Pootle- Good luck hun for starting again.


----------



## spooks

we've just had a paper copy of basic donor details from the clinic when we went back for our latest tx, which was handy as we couldn't remember a thing about him    - aaaagh that explains why baby spooks is so tall - I honestly thought donor was just average height - I was very wrong     

chrispx - you've got plenty of time to think about the donor side of things - TBH when I was pregnant I couldn't get my head round it but we read the telling and talking guides from the DCN a few weeks ago and and it does get clearer in your head. Pregnancy's not the best time to think about it for everyone, I suppose I was one of them.  

  yay baby pootle    well done and well done to you mummy pootle - 
   can't believe you're ready to go again, all the best   

love to all, spooks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i love it that you got the donor hieght wrong!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northernmonkey

hi ladies. Back from my mum's, had a lovely week but feeling a bit sad now because I hate the fact that they won't get to see the little ones for a while now and vice versa.    We're all pooped today after an awful 7 hour drive home yesterday (not helped by the fact that I took the wrong junction off the M6 and managed to add goodness knows how many extra miles to the journey   )  The last hour and a half of the drive was spent with baby wailing like a banshee and dd crying because baby was crying - I ended up phoning dh and getting him to meet me half an hour from home because I had to split the two of them up!!  I don't think water torture would have been any more horrific than being in the car with them at that point!  Anyway all is peaceful again for now, the two of them are fast asleep.  Bliss!

Pippi/Spooks - saw the gp before I went to my mum's last week and he suspected that I was starting with mastitis so he gave me some antibiotics.  I didn't end up taking them because I'd spent the previous day expressing off that side and starting each feed off on it, so think I must have just caught it in time.  Fingers crossed it stays away now. 

Just took a look at the hfea link to obtaining additional donor info.  I've always been interested in finding out more (we only got basic details) but I know dh doesn't want to.  Funnily enough though, when I looked at the application form on the hfea website I really wasn't sure any more - I'm not sure whether I want to treat it all as the girls' information and obtain it for them further down the line if they want me to.  Or is it better to have as much info as possible when they do start asking questions...  aagh decisions decisions!!    

oop, dd stirring, gotta go, be back later.

x


----------



## Bluebottle

Hi all,

Sorry I hardly ever post on here, but wanted to say two things   

Thanks Olivia for the info - I too have printed it off to keep with all my donor stuff for little Ethan when he is old enough.

Mini - did you send back the Birth Reporting Card to Xytex? On the bottom it lists other things you can get for free from them - ie the enhanced donor profile (you have to pay for that when 'browsing' - but it is free after you've had the baby!!). We decided to get all this info - although hard for us to look at (yes, there was a photo of him as a little boy - tried not to look at it, but did by accident!!) for Ethan's sake. It's very detailed and we personally find it quite nice to read the essay and see what this fella is all about. His reason for donating was simply "To help those in need" ... how lovely is that?? Anyway - not preaching in any way - how much info you get/want is such a personal choice, but just wanted to mention it incase you didn't realise you can get all that info. I've filed it all away for when Ethan is older ... if he's interested!

Much love to you all,

BBxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yeah we sent it back, was meant to notify them i was pg but forgot!    I ticked one of the boxes, think it was the enhanced profile. I was going to get the baby photo but didn't, did yours look like ethan? Is the essay with the enhanced profile? I was going to get it for Lucas. I'll see what comes back and go from there. I'm curioous why he wanted to do it too as he sounds like a cheeky chappy!!    Probably not    I dread to think what he looks like!! But i have to say, lucas is very good looking! Must be my genes!


----------



## Ella*

Alf, that's great! I hadn't realised, thanks


----------



## Bluebottle

Hiya Mini,

Yes the ehanced profile included the essay. Very interesting read. The photo is of a boy of about 3 years old so it's hard to see any similarities at this point, but I think I'll file the photo away now and just watch Ethan grow into his own looks   . There are also loads of bits or info on likes/dislikes, allergies etc etc. Good to have such a detailed medical background as it does get awkward when people ask "does xxx run in the family?" 

Yes ... Lucas is beautiful Mini   

Oooo .. he's awake from his nap!!

BBxx


----------



## Ella*

I am envious of all that info, I think we've had all we're getting...


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

sorry haven't posted much lately, i have a baby that doesn't like to sleep much through the day (but is good at night) so am busy keeping her amused and lots of cuddles    

am loving being a mummy, even when i am shattered, HV here yesterday and she now weighs 7lb 1oz so think she is going to be a porker, loves her grub just like her mummy    

i am trying to keep up with you all but its difficult so hope everyone is ok and good luck to the ones having tx and on 2ww    

right better go the little lady is waking and i need to get dinner started

love to everyone
teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Just wanted to say Hi to Everyone.....Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi .....hope I didnt miss anyone   
Sorry not been posting much, have had a steady stream of family staying, and now lively mad nephews arriving tonite for a few days, so no time to post sorry, hope to be back on track after the Bank Hols   
Love to all as always and hope all Mummies, bumps, bubbas and LO's are all well.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Oooooh P.S Alfie is now walking !! At the ripe ole age of 15months !!! He looks SO cute !!!!! Happy days


----------



## spooks

Hi everyone sorry for no personals,
just needed to let you know that I think it's all over for me sadly as I went to the loo this evening and had lots of brown mucus (sorry tmi) I've never had af before OTD before but it does seem like it's the start of it







. I'll hold out some hope til Friday but all my breast tenderness has gone and I'm pretty convinced it's not worked this time, whereas I sort of knew 12 days past insemination with baby spooks it had worked. It's obviously much easier to deal with when we have a lovely DD and I realise how we lucky we are but I am more disappointed than I thought I would be.


----------



## juju81

I reckon you are hunny, that's a good sign too, I still have everything crossed for you Hun xxx


----------



## teresal

juju -- are you all ready for the big day, only a week and a bit left, bet you are excited    

spooks -- posted on the other thread, BUT brown mucas is old blood isn't it hunny so not a bad sign, still have everything crossed for you    

mitchie -- i bet he looks so cute, i love it when they are just starting to walk, still a bit wobbly awww bless him    


teresa xx


----------



## HellyS

Spooks - First of all   but secondly lots of              brown is old and its certainly not over yet hun, will keep EVERYTHING crossed for you xxx (Im hoping your dream about me has some truth in it!!!)

Mitchie - Ahhhhhh how cute!  I LOVED it when Emily first tottered they look gorgeous (even more than normal eh?    )

Teresa - Glad LO is sleeping well at night for you - and a great weight too!!  Keep it up princess   

NM - Hope the (.)(.) are feeling better now - and you have recovered from the awful drive   

Chrispx - thanks for the best wishes (and I still forget DD isnt biolgically DH's, she reminds me soooo much of him its uncanny!!)

Pootle - Great news that your little man is gaining weight, such a worry   

Big HELLLO to everyone I havent mentioned personally....

Just a quickie again Im afraid.  Had a busy day so going to put my feet up and chill for a bit.  Had our appointment and we start sniffing on 2nd October!!!!!!!!!!!  AAAArrrgghhhh!!!!!  Felt weird being back at the clinic but on the other hand like we've never been away iykwim.  Felt nervously excited but without the pressure of previous visits - Im sure that will change as we get closer to ec etc!!

Hope you are all well 
love
Helly
xxxx


----------



## juju81

Teresa, I know, it's come rd so quick! Just need to get nicks ring, shirt and a cd together and that's it. Were travelling by coach to Carlisle and getting a taxi to the mill. That's shat I'm more nervous about, taking Noah on the coach for 10hrs!!! My parents offered to have him but we want to take him, fingers crossed he doesn't spend the whole time screaming !

Helly, that's not long, the day before I go back to work , good  luck hun x

Spooks, will be waiting to hear ur news 2mrw xxx

Mitchie, nice to see you back 

Noah's got a cold, he's still smiling tho, bless him x


----------



## juju81

Ha ha, not shat, meant what!!!!


----------



## spooks

Thanks for the encouragement ladies  much appreciated. I decided to test this a.m. just to get used to the idea by Friday and to my amazement a feint(ish) blue cross came up straight away (can't bear the thought of the tests that say it in words  ) so I am now hopeful that it was old sludge coming out and am really hoping that tomorrows' test brings a stronger +ive than today and it's an incoming pregancy not an outgoing one so to speak       
TMI sorry  there's been no more brown stuff but I did have a bright orange discharge this afternoon which I also had a few weeks after my BFP with baby spooks  so am hoping that's a good sign too. I'll keep you posted. 

juju- it took me a couple of re-reads to realise you meant 'what'  not shat! thanks for your kind words. 
All the best for your wedding (and the coach trip!)  how very exciting 

helly - 2nd October here we come and then the 3rd for a BFP  
I thought I'd sailed through this tx and 2ww but I now realise I was on auto pilot 
  hope it all goes well for you.   

teresal - thanks  I haven't read other thread yet but will do so after this one 

Mitchie - well done to Alfie - there'll be no stopping him now, baby spooks has just discovered she can climb and with her very long legs no object is too high!!!!  
mini 


> i love it that you got the donor hieght wrong


 yes we got it very wrong     me and DH aren't exactly tall and donor is over 6ft    

bluebottle - ethan is sooo cute 

northern monkey - glad you saw off the mastitis. You're very brave making a journey with 2 LO's, I'm sure it was worth it to see your parents

pootle


> have to say I only own 2 slings and 2 buggies and one of the buggies is the one I had when I was child minding so it doesn't count


 okay okay you're excused and can't be put into the same catergory as lizi and NM 

chrispx, alf and everyone else off the page   

hope everyone is well and I have some good news to share tomorrow,
love spooks


----------



## *ALF*

oooooooooooooooooh spooks              for tomorrow - you're not going to make us wait until this sort of time are you? I couldn't posibly wait all day (I've been checking ever hour or so today!!)


----------



## Tiny21

Spooks - we are keeping everything crossed, sounding really really positive x How exciting x


----------



## juju81

Ditto what tiny and alf says!! How fab is that, of course it is going to get stronger xxxx


----------



## juju81

Spooks, what will age gap be? 2yrs to the day nearly?


----------



## spooks

I will come on here as soon as I've told DH (good or bad news) 
my mind has been racing today - one minute looking at the mama & papas maternity clothes catalogue (I will look glamourous this time  , the next checking the pee stick to see if I imagined it (it's certainly there - i can even see it without my glasses  ) Dh did point out 'it's not very dark though' 

yes juju if all goes well - 2 years age gap  BRING IT ON! (doubt I'd have a full year off on maternity if that's the case, Dh seems to manage so well without me  and at least you get a lunch hour and remember to go to the toilet in work) 
okay I gotta go - feel like I'm jinxing it


----------



## juju81

Oh,  go to the loo just not on my own!!! He has to lie on the floor, poor thing!!!!!


----------



## spooks

morning all -
it's a +ive !!! Still a bit feint compared to what the cross was like with baby spooks so am feeling a bit cautious


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -        wahay congratulations!!!! Don't compare pregnancies, evey one is different!  Am sure it'll be fine.  You're going to have a due date very similar to mine cos I tested on 28th Aug.  2 year age gap - you're mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

P.S. Thanks for not making us wait all day..............


----------



## juju81

Whoooooooo hooooooooooo, massive congrats, how lovely it worked first time hunny, ahh massive hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

OMG congrats wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo   

I'm so excited for you. I'm soooo broody again


----------



## teresal

massive congratulations Spooks, am sure all will be fine and that line will get stronger. am so hapy for you


----------



## Ella*

*Spooks*, many congrats what lovely news! You know that the embryo can take different amount of days to implant so come test day they have been implanted for different lengths of time. Look how long *Alf*'s LO had implanted before test day- not long at all, she must have floated around for ages. lol
Aw, just magic seeing that stick


----------



## HellyS

wwwwwooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                                            
Blinking Fantastic news Spooks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                                           

Thanks for letting us know - hope you are the first of a string of BFP's   
xxx


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone - still very cautious here as I had some more brownish/ *dark red*  on wiping. Dh took my pee stick to the clinic    mad I know  and they said it's a good positive but they've upped my cyclogest to 3 a day, I am so hoping little bean decides to stick and stay around. Trouble is I don't feel pregnant  like I did with baby spooks and this discharge is freaking me out. 
I'll keep you posted


----------



## HellyS

Spooks - Try not to get too freaked out with the brown/red stuff (easy for me to say I know    )  Like someone else said every pregnancy is different and some people (me included) had heavy bleeds that seem to cause the bubbas no problems at all - just their mummies lots more grey hair!!!  Im sure everything will be fine and in about 9 months time you are going to be a mummy of two!!! (or three.....you never know!)  Really am so so happy for you


----------



## spooks

thanks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks - pippi had beeding hun    Bleeding is also usual with twins


----------



## spooks

> Bleeding is also usual with twins


















what are you trying to do to me


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## chrispx

Hi all,

Spooks- I posted on the other thread hun, but hope all ok now settling down.

Helly- 2nd October not far away...good to hear it went well.

Those who used xytex sounds like they get alot of info from there donors.

Hope everyone well, got my 20wk scan on tuesday and i'm feeling nervous for it. The last couple of days been worrying & wondering if my little bump is looking smaller    the worries eh? bet they don't stop when little one arrives.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sorry, just a really quick one as I'm on DH's laptop as mine has given up the ghost!

Spooks - i had fairly heavy bleeding with Zachary and just knew it was all over - it wasn't!  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
So pleased for you Spooks, every pregnancy is so different ( so I have read and people tell me), I reckon a different flavour   , keeping everything crossed, let us know how the GP goes.   

I have been reading and lurking but can't catch up!! It's so busy on here    I will start from here and try to keep up!! Been reading some bits with interest and might have to ask a few questions! We need to get the DCN stuff and start getting our heads around talking to our little man and getting used to the language I think - any hints on this gratefully received. 

I hope you are all well and sorry to have been AWOL. 
Our little man is coming along so well, 8 months now    -he now loves clapping!!    he sits up happily and is moving around, not crawling but can certainly move and get..... remote controls, cameras, my laptop and has a good go at catching the cat's tail    He LOVES his food and is such a cutey, we are so lucky to have him, hearing about Spooks is making us think more about no 2!! But feeling constantly tired makes me wonder how, if we were lucky enough, we would cope! Little man is having settling in nursery sessions at the mo for me to return in the new term - luckily only part time - feels wrong to leave him with a stranger but he liked his first hour without me so hoping he will be OK, he is pretty adaptable and very content. 
Anyone know if the chances of success are higher when trying for a 2nd? Age certainly isn't on our side but currently I can't imagine going through it all again - all the jabs etc. freak me out but we don't want an only child, it's so hard isn't it and reminds you how unfair. Sorry, getting a bit carried away now...... 

Hi to you all and hope to keep up with things 

Tiny xxxxx


----------



## teresal

congratulations to spooks, am so pleased for you hunny    

tiny -- just reading about your little man has me laughing, especially about the cats tail, ohh i have all this to come (poor cats)    

chris -- hope all went well with your scan today    

pink -- hope J is ok hunny    

helly -- not long now, have everything crossed for you    

hi to everyone else, hope you all had a good bank holiday

well as for me, had a terrible day on saturday, had MIL and FIL here for the day and was an absolute nightmare, they made me feel as if i was the worst mum in the world and that everything i do is wrong, they wouldn't even let me hold and comfort my baby when she was crying and when i did eventually get her the looks they where giving me well lets just say if looks could kill i wouldn't be here now, i carried her for nine months and am with her 24/7 and yet i seemingly don't know her different cries mmmm yes i do, needless to say i must still be hormonal cos i spent the rest of the night and sunday in tears telling DH that i am the worst mummy and that i will go back to work and he can stay at home since he is a much better parent than i am, he still can't see the problem and kept saying that they where just trying to help, how can not letting me hold my baby be a help, it was breaking my heart listening to her cry. right rant over sorry, i know you will all understand where i am coming from on this and how upsetting it has been.... ohhh and they can forget having her overnight when we go to a wedding in october i would rather not go than let them have her now (is that wrong to say that   )

teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Teresa that's awful of them  ! Ur right you are her mummy and you know her better than anyone, how dare they make you feel like that  ! I cried for wks, nick thought I was postnatally depressed   I wasn't at all but some things would just set me off, it does take time for ur hormones to settle, don't worry hun. Were all here for you


----------



## teresal

thanks Ju, will be glad when the hormones do settle down, might not takes things quite so bad when they do, have been thinking about what they where like and thinking was looking too much into things or where they really that bad and YES they where that bad, my sister has just been in and she is furious at how they have made me feel, had a cuddle and some reassurance from her so am feeling a bit more like myself again now
what time are you arriving on monday and what time is the wedding on tuesday. bet Noah will look beautiful, make sure you take lots of photos so we can see you all

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

you are the best mummy in the world and don't let anyone tell you any different    Take her to the wedding with you, we did and he was fine.   

How dare they critisise your parenting     oooh i'm so annoyed tezza


----------



## HellyS

Teresa - How dare they make you feel like that      You certainly do know your baby better than ANYONE else and are the best possible person in the world to give a cuddle when she is upset.  Dont ever feel that they know best, they dont - ooo Im sooo annoyed for you hun    Glad your sister is there for you.  The tears do become less frequent, although I do still cry at the most ridiculous things nearly 2 years on    

Ju - Have a totally fantastic time, would be lovely to see some piccies   

Tiny - Great to hear things are going well with you and your little man    As for chances 2nd time around.....our consultant said that the figures certainly suggest chances are increased but its not scientific   

Spooks - Hope all is going well   

Hi to everyone else i havent mentioned
x


----------



## juju81

We get into Carlisle at 4pm (after leaving Brighton at 5.55am  ) and wedding is at 2.30 on Tuesday, they have 3 other weddings so should bs a lovely atmosphere. We the leave Carlisle at 1pm on weds and get back to Brighton at 11.50pm  ! Must be mad, lol


----------



## chrispx

Teresal- How awful for your MIL & FIL to make you feel like that!    I'd of been really upset too. Don't listen to them and try to take it all with a pinch of salt, you are the only person who knows what it best for your babes. 

Juju- Good luck for the wedding, long way but will be sooo worth it hun.

Mini- How is Lucas doing?

Had my 20wk scan today, was amazing. Sonographer said placenta is slightly low so will have to have another scan, can that be dangerous?


----------



## LiziBee

Just back from deepest darkest devon. Have only a few moments as I must get on with unpacking but just wanted to say "Go Spooks!!" Congratulations hun, will keep everything crossed for you!
Teresal - send 'em up here love and I'll sort them  

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## teresal

thanks ladies, you make me feel so much better about it all    where would i be without you all. told DH last night that they are NOT getting her overnight for the wedding (Meredith isn't invited) in October so we won't be going at all, he said thats fine if i'm not wanting to leave her, so thats sorted now and feel much better that he is going to tell them, no doubt something will be said but at least i won't hear it if DH does it on the phone

lizi-- hope you had a good time, i hate the coming home and having to unpack and all that washing to get done. thanks for the offer, might do that if they don't leave me alone. i'm no good at confrontation so find it hard when i am being critisised (sp)    

mini --    wish i could take her to the wedding but it is child free    so we just won't go, we are a package now so if she can't come anywhere with us then we won't go. hows Lucas?    

juju -- wow that is some travelling with Noah, rather you than me on a bus for that long, am hoping the weather stays nice for your visit, are you getting married outside if it is nice    

chris -- glad the scan was ok, think low laying placenta (as in really low) can be dangerous if it comes before the baby, but it still has time to move up and if they are scanning you you will have nothing to worry about    

helly --    2 years on wow, mind you since we started tx i have been emotional was hoping now that i would get back to normal, ahh well DH better get used to it for a while yet    

hi to everyone else    

well my little lady is laying next to me and is pumping like nobodies business     think thats a nice nappy for me on the way     ohh i love this    she has a few spots on her face today (quite red looking) am hoping its nothing but we have HV in the morning so will ask her about them, she hasn't got any anywhere else, do you think they could just be milk spots even when they are red?? paranoid mummy here   

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - our wedding was child free but i told them that if he couldn't go then we don't go!    They were fine and said they had thought we would want him to come. Ask them if babies can go. Lucas was so well behaved.


----------



## teresal

will ask mini but i doubt they will let her go (they are not child friendly people) am at the stage i'm not bothered about going now anyway, they know how long we have waited for her and i had hoped they would just let her go, i gave plenty of hints when i seen them, ahh well better get used to not going to things cos i am not leaving her (she will be with me forever    poor child is going to be like Lucas and never leave her mummy)    

T xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I farmed him out today! I've started the gym so have enlisted MIL and my friend to do gym duty!!   

I would just ask them tezza, don't hint just TELL THEM!


----------



## teresal

ohhh my god the gym       i don't even want to think about that    will probably get my Wii fit out after my 6 week check but really have enjoyed eating lots of rubbish for 9 months and now the party is over, back to eating sensibly, never been thin so don't think i will stick to being good for very long   

xx


----------



## spooks

hi all just a quickie for me - got a million other things I need to do tonight   

teresal    lots of different things will stress you  out and upset you, Dh needs to be your shield against MIL and FIL from now on even if he thinks they're being ok. As for the wedding - I had a child free one but wasn't offended if people couldn't come because of it - if they're your friends you'll all respect each other's wishes and do whats right for you   it's very early days for you   

chrispx - I'm not sure about the placenta? There are a few things about it on the pregnancy chat thread - think it's okay in many cases if continue to monitor you closely.     

hi tiny and mini      

pippi - thnaks for the reassurance   
lizi - thabks for the wishes   

Did another hpt and it was a very strong +ive, also had a gp appointment and he said brown stuff is fine and not to worry etc. etc so we're just going to try to relax and wait til the scan in 2 weeks time. I've got heartburn and can only eat little and often and I'm unbelievably tired so am feeling a bit more positve about it  now,     
I'll keep you posted, thanks for all your support   

juju - good luck for the mamoth journey ahead - in marriage terms and that long trip to carlisle    have fun   

love to all, spooks


----------



## LiziBee

Spooks - it's coming back to me now but sometimes the catheter they use for the DIUI can hit the wall as they go in (especially if they are a bit rough) and this can lead to characteristic brown blood discharge at about the 2 week point (just when you don't need it  )
Teresal - red spots could be milk spots but if you are seeing the HV why not ask them anyway.

BIG day tomorrow, R's teachers are coming around for a home visit. Was convinced that we would tell them about the donor stuff (especially as we are going to the DCN meeting in October and I don't want anything R tells them about that to be misconstrued) but feel myself chickening out.......
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

good luck lizi - you'll probably know what to say or not tomorrow when they visit    just wait and see how you feel


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Guys   
Got the whole house to ourselves again finally. Woohoo ! Love my Niece and Nephews to bits but boy did they wear me out !! Makes our little man Alfie seem like a piece of cake, and a chocolate one at that   
I apologise but dont think I can keep up with ALL thats happened/been discussed, pls forgive me   
Teresal; SHOCKING behaviour from your in-laws, bloomin cheek of it, How Dare They ! Yes your hormones are still upsy-daisy but there is no way that their attitude is acceptable and wouldnt sting even the toughest Mum. Ooh I feel mad for you !! I'd've taken it REALLY bad had someone said that to me 3 weeks after becomin a Mummy. I have a SIL who is a bit erm, forthright in her opinions, and she made me feel inadequate in the early days, but now I just stand my ground with her. 
Spooks; Yahey Hun, sounding good to me, Well Done you !   
juju; Have a wonderful day my lovely      
Sorry guys thats all I can manage for 2nite,
Love and hugs to all...Pippi, Helly, Mini, Ella, Chris, Tiny, Lizi, Pinkcat and All of you .......Mwah !    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Lizi; Our posts crossed, Good Luck for 2moro my lovely, I think as Spooks said you will know if you want to tell or not when the time comes, but also like you say better for them to be prepared for when/if  R comes out with something at school. They can hopefully be prepped by you to say something along the lines of the info she already has from you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Ella*

*Juju*- congrats as guess you are amrried now- how lovely!!

*Teresal*- Spots- oh dear, if like my LO they are baby acne brought on by hormones. Little pimples that redden with heat or upset but fade with cool & calm. Might have tincy whitehad on too. No bother for her & HV not bothered but I am!!!! LOL Should go by 3 months. Her hair is falling out a bit now too! 

*Mitchie*- mwah for rememberiong me in your hellos! Hello u 2 

*Spooks* - sounds great

Mini, Ju, Lizi, Suze, Alf, Helly, SarW, Chris, Tiny, Pippi, Marge, Pinkcat, y'all out there


----------



## juju81

Ella, I'll let you off with baby brain, I get married Tuesday!!!


----------



## teresal

ella -- thanks for that, sounds like the same, HV said its nothing so not to worry, poor wee sole thats all i've heard since i had her its the hormones, the front of merediths hair is falling out as well could put the back in a ponytail though    

juju -- are you having a hen night or have you still not told anyone    

lizi -- hope it all went well with the teachers    

sorry better go, meredith wants her mummmy   

teresa xx


----------



## Ella*

*Juju*- I thought it was Tues gone, oh dear!

*Teresal*- mine too, spiky long on top & beginning to recede at temples- hormones


----------



## Ella*

not MINE - lol, the baby!


----------



## teresal

ella -- haha was wondering where that was going, got the leaflet today about how to stop her getting a flat head at the back with laying down.....she doesn't lay down long enough to get that    next week HV is discussing the immunisations    i'm not taking her for that DH can do it, he can be the bad one i will sit outside and wait, must admit i will be glad when the HV doesn't come in anymore she does my head in, she could talk for britain, but she did say that i can have a go at driving this weekend        ohhhhh that will be great if i can get about again

Teresa xx


----------



## spooks

hello all, i'm after some advice please (I'm so demanding I know   )

Dh is here most of the time to cart baby spooks round the house but he obviously has to go out sometimes      - I try to limit picking up baby spooks but it's not easy to avoid or fair on her - a few times I've picked her up and felt a sharp twinge in my left side. We don't have a drop down cot either (bad oversight on our part) I was just wondering how other pregnant mums with babies/toddlers manage. Sometimes I forget and pick her up from awkward angles and then worry I've done some damage - I was so careful when I was pregnant with baby spooks (overly careful) 
any tips?


----------



## LiziBee

Spooks - while I was PG with M a doctor told me I could go ahead and skydive, he didn't think any normal activity would be a problem! I told him skydiving isn't normal, he told me that being PG while looking after another baby is VERY normal and billions of women get through it OK!! I did ask DH for a lot of help and R and I got very good at getting her to do stuff for herself but I guess 'cot' isn't one of those!!
Teresal - don't know if you are BF or not but if you are it's thought to be a very good idea to feed while they are vaccinated (or immediately after if not during). The act of BF releases lots of relaxing hormones so the injection hurts less in the first instance, releases more endorphines so the hurt ends sooner and it's really hard for them to scream with a boob in their mouth so you feel better too! And BM boosts the power of the vaccinations too, what value for money!! If not well I guess a dummy would help a bit too.
Ella - LOL! I was imagining you then too!

Well we went ahead and told the teachers. We showed them the 'My story book' and it all went OK. Drama over!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## juju81

Teresa, If Meredith is 2 months when she has them-first lotus usually 2mibths you can give her 2.5ml of calpol about half hr before, helped Noah x

No, no hen night, nobody knows still  might have a post hen night after and were going to go for a meal with my family and nicks x


----------



## spooks

juju- ooooh it's getting close     da,da,da da, (supposed to be the wedding march!   ) you can have a cyber hen night on FF     

lizi - thanks you've put my mind at ease, I know I'm a bit neurotic - my grandmother had a baby every year for 5 years and 2 of those were in the same year        no idea how she managed that (in terms of having nookie or looking after after them all!) Uuugh shouldn't be thinking of it really too icky to contemplate   

have an enromous belly this evening and bra was so tight - boobs didn't change much when i was preg with baby spooks so hoping they get HUGE this time so I at least know what it's like to have a chest at some stage in my life  . 
night


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat, my bits weren't checked, they asked if everything was ok and if they weren't then they were happy to check! Can't help with flat head as Noah sleeps on his front and never suffered!


----------



## Ju2006

Spooks - missed ur news hun, congrats on your BFP

Juju - good luck with the wedding x


----------



## LiziBee

PC - sadly it is not normal for them to check these things unless you ask them to. If you are worried about anything then make another appointment.
Spooks - being 'under-endowed' is not some thing I can relate to but it's the quality that counts right?!
Ju - good luck!!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pinky - My doc just felt my stomach to see if uterus had gone back. Thats all she did, oh and BP. She wanted to check my iron levels too but that was cos of my blood loss   

We didn't say about the donor either. Its noithing to do with them. makes no differnce with sperm donor. 

Tezza - what did they say about flat head?    I had no info either

Spooks - I told you..bigger boobs.........bigger tum ....= TWINS!


----------



## chrispx

Ju ju- Good luck for the wedding this week.


----------



## teresal

Juju -- good luck with the wedding, hope all goes well and its not to much of a nightmare travelling with Noah    

mini -- they said when she isn't sleeping to keep laying her on her front on the floor (changing mat), they won't like it at first but they will get used to it and helps them build muscles in their neck as well, haven't read all the info yet but will get it done at some point    have had a poorly baby this weekend, she has picked up a sickness bug so been up most of the last 2 nights (am terrified incase she chokes) seems better today but am still limiting the amount of milk she gets until i am sure she is ok    

PC -- yeah Meredith doesn't lay down for long either    i will let you know all thats is said or if i can find a website from it for you when i get a chance. glad J is ok, haven't had my check yet so don't know what they d at our practice    

better go just wanted to pop on and say good luck to juju 

teresa xx


----------



## *ALF*

Just a quickie for now to wish JuJu all the best for your wedding and hope the traveling with Noah is okay


----------



## juju81

Girls, a whacked after a wedding yesterday, just wanted to say thanks for your wishes, will be back on soon xxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Teresa - have you spoken to a HV, GP or similar about Meredith's stomach upset? Have they advised limiting her milk? If she's BF it's my understanding that you should continue to feed on demand despite any stomach upsets otherwise you risk dehydration (not to mention diminishing your milk supply), I think the same applies to formula (though obviously I've not had any training on that!) Don't mean to scare you but if you haven't spoken to anyone then I would tomorrow as young babies risk hospital admission with gastroenteritis. 
Lizi.x


----------



## Ella*

*PinkC* - I had BP checked & asked if ok- that was it! Even though prescribed iron, levels weren't checked. I even offered to flash my c sect scar lol  
*Teresal*- Hope M is better soon 

*Chrispx*- are you next one due?


----------



## RichmondLass

Can I just reiterate what lizeebee said. Baby G was is hoisp with virus at two and half weeks and biggest cause for concern is dehydration. Babies dehydrate surprisingly quickly and its life threatening. They were much much more concerned about what went in that what came out.  So best to keep feeding and take straight to a and e. Rlxx


----------



## teresal

mini & PC -- look at www.scotland.gov.uk/publications/2007/03/19103122 it has info on the flat head thing (plagiocephaly)  

meredith is back to normal now, thanks for the info ladies, don't think i wrote that down clearly, i wasn't taking her feeds of her i was just not giving her the full bottle all at once (not that she wanted much), she still had her milk (and water) as advised by HV, anyway she is back to her old self and can't seem to fill her at the moment (just like her mummy)

juju -- typical you hav got up here and the weather has went rubbish, i hope it brightens up for your wedding later, the next time we speak to you you will be MRS juju  

hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok

teresa xx


----------



## Ella*

Nooooooooooooooo, *Teresal*, I have *Juju* wedding wrong again?  I did think it was a Tuesday! 
She wrote: _Girls, a whacked after a wedding yesterday, just wanted to say thanks for your wishes, will be back on soon xxxxxx_ I thought she meant HER wedding_   _ I missed the 'a' in a wedding not MY! You'd think I'd get it right this time- omg, I am sooo embarrassed. I'll go delete my earlier message!
I must say, even though I get on here a fair bit I am not thorough & usually mid a feed.


----------



## Ella*

p.s. glad Meredith is better! x


----------



## teresal

congratulations juju, lovely pics on **


----------



## teresal

well ladies it is very quiet on here, where have you all gone   

hope everyone is ok    

we are fine Meredith got weighed yesterday and now weighs a whopping 8lb 7oz, she is going to be a porker i think, the HV said her weight gain will steady itself out but she did have some growing to do, so all good, am getting myself into some sort of routine now and feel like i am alive again now i am driving and can get out and see friends    

teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Teresal; Thats fab news on Meredith weight !! And getting some routine and getting  out and about is very good for the soul and sanity I found !
Sorry havent been around much lately all, just busy, and not much to say really ( how unusual !!  )
Love 2 all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry I've gone AWOL, Mila is not sleeping and so I've been going to bed early and not playing on the internet! R started school this week and loved it, M has started pre-school - where has the time gone!
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Im still around too just no news from this neck of the woods   

Glad to hear you are getting into some sort of routine Teresa - and what a great weight Meredith is!!!

Lizi - Hope Rosa Enjoy school!!! Where does the time go?! Scary stuff!  did you shed a tear or two?

Mitchie -    Not like you to be stuck for words ha ha ha xx

Ju - How does it feel to be a Mrs? Congratulations honey   

Spooks - Hows things with you?

Ella - lovely to hear from you even if you are mid feed    How is your little princess?

AFM - Just waiting for our prescription to arrive so we can try and source some decent price meds.....getting scary now!!!!  So excited though!!! Start DR on 2nd October......not long now!!  Sitting here crying at BB, how sad am I ha ha ha   

love to ALF, Suze, Chrispx, Pinckcat, NorthenMonkey and everyone else I havent mentioned personally

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm crying too!!


----------



## HellyS

So glad Im not the only sad one on here Mini


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i omly live 3 miles from the BB house!   

we used to go all the time to the evictions!!


----------



## spooks

hello all, I'm here too, but am soooooo tired I've been going to bed the same time as baby spooks   
hoping it's a good sign as I'm still feeling very cautious about the BFP - have my scan next week so hopefully will have good news and can relax a bit and enjoy things. 

Helly, exciting but nervous times ahead for you         
mini    hope you've recovered now   
lizi - glad the schooling is going well - what are you doing to keep busy?
Mitchie   
teresal - glad meredith is doing well   

ella   

everyone else


----------



## Mitchie

Spooks; Tiredness sounds good my lovely, IYKWIM, I have a little feeling there may be 2 little bubs inthere you know !!
JuJu; Looking forward to hearing about your special day ......hope it was wonderful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  
Lizi; My word you're suddenly going to have a lot more time on your hands..........what are you going to do ? Knowing me I'd clean and clean and then shop and shop !! Hope the girls are settling in well   
Helly; Exciting times ahead, is it easier 2nd time round because you've been there before, or worse because you've been there before IYKWIM ??
Ella; You sound busy, hope all is well   
Pippi; How r u my lovely ??
Marge, pinkcat, NM, Alf, Ju, Mini,SarW, Suze, Chrisp, Big Hugs and love to all. 
AFM; Maybe I do have some news.......Did I tell you Alfie is walking now  At the ripe ole age of 15months !! He now has his 1st pair of Big Boy shoes, a really cute pair of blue Start-Rites............so sweet !!! I am the Mummy of a toddler !!!!!!


----------



## spooks

mitchie


> I have a little feeling there may be 2 little bubs in there you know !!


 have you been talking to mini?   
I said to Dh I was worried there was nothing in there tonight and he laughed and said I was huge (but I am on 3 cyclogest and very windy - so who knows). I'm not very convinced it's worked at the moment even though I opened the kitchen cupboard at 7am this morning and had to fight off the urge to eat a garlic and coriander naan bread for breakfast. I'm even more anxious than when I was waiting for my first scan with baby spooks   

Aw it's lovely when they start to walk, look out because it's climbing next!  can you believe the price on baby shoes   I'm no miser by any means but we picked a lovely clarks pair for baby spooks then had the shock of our lives when we took them to the til - and she probably needs another pair next week when we get her measured!

oooh it's really late now, night


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## HellyS

yes Im thinking double trouble double the pleasure too     

And on the shoes subject....   Being a bit of a shoe feind myself Im finding myself spending lots and lots being the mammy of a toddler


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone, sorry not read fully back so hope I have caught the gist of things! 

Spooks - 2      Hadn't even really thought that!! Now that would be a shock!! Good luck with scan. I have got as far as different flavour but not 2!!
Shoes - my sis have both told me how expensive they are and how often they are needed - hold off as long as poss I think!!!! Mitchie - you have started now then!! 
Helly - how exciting, good luck, must feel daunting starting it all again? We keep thinking of it, very daunting. 
Lizi - school and pre-school all together WOW    I have been thinking about that and thinking what a big thing it is, nursery is big but school is really big too, sounds like it is going really well. I am working in foundation a bit this year so will be working with the new children, will be nice I think. 
Teresa, well done, our little man had weeks (and still does) when he put on loads and others where he barely put on. Sounding like you are getting a bit of time now and it feels so good, well done 

Hi to everyone else and sorry I have missed you

Little man (8 months now!!!!) has been to nursery this week ( I was supposed to start work on Wed but have been ill - typical, feel a bit guilty but what can you do) and has settled really well so I feel so much better about starting work now, he went for some settling in but this week went properly. He brought me his first piece of artwork tonight - footprints, so cute, he is also in the accident book for catching his head while trying to pull himself up! First week and in the book  , he is fine. He is commando crawling, sometimes properly crawling but can get to whereever he needs to be very quickly, he is pulling himself up and even more active than he was! Can't believe how much he has changed and how quickly, he is right little cheeky thing. 

  to everyone
Tiny xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Tiny; So sorry I didn't mention you, how could I ? Sounds like ur Little man is doing well, keeping you on ur toes !!! Sounds like you've got the Going Back To Work sorted, well done, I know it cant be easy. I work with children too and was in F1/Y1 class mainly ........one of my fave ages, still cute and niave and like little sponges soaking up all you can present them with (mainly, there are always exceptions to the rule   !!)  
Yep shoes arent cheap, but like you Helly I was set on the blue pair but then thought , mmm maybe he needs a brown pair too to go with his brown/green clothes ........... thought I would let DH recover from the cost of 1 pair tho b4 saying it out loud   
Spooks; Naan for breakfast   ............yup classic sign, its twins      I forgot about the windy side effects of the darn Cyclogest, not pleasant eh ? And you want to add Indian food to your diet are you kidding woman   
Well I'm sitting here 8.20am, all washe,dressed and sorted waiting for  LO to wake up. Does anyone elses LOs have 'Cot Parties' in the middle of the night ?? Thats why he has a lie-in the a.m, cos he'll often wake up between 3-5am ish  (quite happily, doesnt cry out for us or anything) and play with his teddies for ages (sometimes for over an hour   ) Crazy baby !!??
Anyway my 'quiet spell' of not posting for ages seems to be a thing of the past does it not ?   
Have a fab weekend all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi all... been awol so sorry i don't know where time goes.  wow time flies doesnt it.  All our little ones are up to something new all the time.  Lizi, I cant believe its time for school already.

ooh spooks... maybee 2?  how exciting?

Dont seem to get much chance now days to come here, been so hectic, but i'm glad to see you all doing so well.  

Love to all


----------



## spooks

hang on, hang on, hang on - only 'maybe 2' because the girls on here have been making that up - no real scientific reason behind their thinking     
(although I did have 3 good size follicles on the go during tx - we'd be so happy and relieved to have just the 1 in there as some days I'm worrying there's nothing at all just wind     )


----------



## chrispx

Hello everyone,

Spooks- Good luck at the scan...double trouble would be good...  

Helly- 2nd October not far away, good luck hun.

Mini- Oh i ain't watched BB yet, sky + it so going to watch tonight...oh it's sad is it, don't take much to set me off.

Juju- Congrats MRS...hope everything went well.

Teresal- good to hear all ok with you, & you back driving...suppose you don't realise you miss it until you can't do it.

Ella- Not sure if i'm next? i'm due 17/01/11

Hi to tiny, mitchie,eli, LiziB, Pink C & anyone else i've missed.

AFM- Doing ok, been looking at nursery furniture etc... & got a question about mattresses if anyone can help. They seem to vary in price from £200 to £400 in Mamas & Papas and are all different types, styles etc.......well i don't have a clue, what should i be looking for? any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

C x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

chrisp - we went for middle of the range in m&p. It should last him til hes 5 when he starts jumping up and down on it!! But we got one for £30 for my mums house cos he won't be in it every day. Its fine tho. 

Off out for first time since i had him     Feel bloody knackered!!


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks


> although I did have 3 good size follicles on the go during tx


....that'll be triplets then


----------



## HellyS

Alf thats naughty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

yeah but they could split..............sextuplets


----------



## teresal




----------



## Ella*

Huge congrats to *Juju *who is def married now! Phew 

*Chrispx*- ooh "They seem to vary in price from £200 to £400 in Mamas & Papas " look again- should be morelike £40 - £150. I got a £150 pocket sprung half price in a sale! I wouldn't have spend that full price, would have prob got normal sprung as ours is to fit a cotbed I'd like her to stay in til 4 or so. Guess depends how long you want it to last. Kiddicare do full range from foam to pocket sprung for great prices when their sale is on & prices are pretty good anyway when no sale. Worth also actually having a visit there if you can- ask *Ju*!
I thought you might be the only pg one on thread til I looked at list, Mibbles & Lindz but I didn't know the names or that they come on this thread?? Ok, so you arent next for now but soon 

*Helly*- Ooh not long- so very excited for you 

Hiya everyone else


----------



## spooks

No more jokes please!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

don't wory spooks, we'll help you with the spookleputs!!


----------



## juju81

Thanks for all the congrats girls   wedding was fab, just beautiful x

I got a memory foam mattress for £85 from next cotbed size, to pay £200 it's surely crystallised or something


----------



## chrispx

Thanks ladies, will have a shop about as the mattresses are more expensive than the cot  

Also did you go for a Moses basket? Some people say waste of money as they grow so fast?  

Anything anyone else thinks is essential?

Thanks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

see if you can get one from a friend, and buy an new MB mattress from ebay. They are only £10. I would get one as the cots are so big and you would want baby in your room for a while. Lucas has only gone into his cot in the last 2 weeks, he still fitted the mb but was sleeping in the cot in the day to get used to it.


----------



## chrispx

Thanks mini. x

How old is Lucas now? Does he look like a little pea in his cot?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

hes 10 weks tomorrow    Yeah he looks lost init!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

But he likes to stretch out, its so funny!


----------



## chrispx

Oh how cute!


----------



## spooks

no good asking me, we had a cot with the most expensive mattress in the shop, a moses basket and crib    and I have to say we used them all! 
we put baby spooks in her cot from the start for little naps, she grew out of her crib at about 4 months (arms and legs stuck out the side) but we then had the cot in our room til she was 7 months  
our moses basket was really cheap we had it from the clair de lune website. John Lewis also do very reasonable ones. 
 
Dh had to get my mat. clothes out of the attic for me to wear to work today     

mini I liked the 'spookleputs' name   
gotta go keyboard playing up


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mat clothes already!


----------



## spooks

it's wind mostly I'm sure


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm sure!


----------



## *ALF*

When's your scan Spooks?


----------



## spooks

hi all, just a quickie all about me 
i had a scan today and everything looks okay but I have to go back next week for another - me, dh and the nurse saw a little flicker which we thought was the heartbeat but the consultant had doubts and won't sign me over to gp yet







trying to stay







and tell myself all will be okay next week. The pole and sac was clearly visible. it's still early for me as I'm only 6wks and 2 days and I know that a heartbeat isn't always seen this early,
sorry to run but gotta go









oh and by the way -there's only 1 little spooklet in there


----------



## HellyS

Spooks - Try not to worry as you say its very early and even a flicker of a heartbeat is fab for this stage!!!!!!  Sooooo happy for you all (but had convinced myself there was at least two in there    )  Great news, look forward to hearing all about next weeks scan   

Love to everyone else!


----------



## Mitchie

Spooks; Like you say, it isnt always poss to hear the hb at 6 weeks, but i can completely understand how u feel, you just want to be sure dont you    I'm sure all WILL be well with little spooklet no.2 , and you know we're all rooting for you hun    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

> -there's only 1 little spooklet in there


 - sure there wasn't one hiding in there somewhere? ? ?


----------



## *ALF*

Okay, so on a serious note - to even see a potential heaartbeat at this stage is excellent, it's still very early days,  I'm sure all will be fine next week    Really pleased for you.


----------



## Mitchie

Alf and Helly; Hi ,Our posts crossed, and yes Spooks me too, i was sure there'd be 2 !! x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

sending      vibes. my friend was having twins but only 1 heartbeat was showing up at 6 weeks, she had to go back the week after and there it was another heartbeat! They are now 15 months old      

Keep your pecker up hunny


----------



## Mitchie

We wont let it rest will we    sorry spooks, we just want the best for you


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

my story was about a heartbeat at 7 weeks, not twins!!       (just twins was in the story!!)


----------



## LiziBee

Spooks -     I'm sure everything will be fine!

R's first full day at school today! Here's to the next 12 years!!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

y I can see you lot will be going on about twins til I give birth then we'll know for certain   coincidentally the nurse told me how she scanned someone at 7 weeks and said it was a singleton only for the parents to find out there were twins at the 12 week scan  
I did wonder if one of you had put her up to that story   

    am feeling hopeful that all is well next week, I'll keep you posted 
 love spooks



> R's first full day at school today! Here's to the next 12 years!!


 ah bless her


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

After promises of posting more on here, I have failed miserably!!!

spooks - congrats on no. 2!!! So happy for you!!!     

juju - congrats on getting married!! Can we see any photos?

I just wanted to ask something on here as well. Does anyone else still feel jealous when people announce they're pregnant? I'm still finding myself feeling like this now as my SIL has announced she's pg with no. 2 and someone at my antenatal group is pg with no. 2 as well. I feel horrible for feeling guilty as I love my girls so much and am so lucky to have them as I always wanted 2 children and got them both at once so won't need to go through tx again. But I still feel jealous of other people - I guess it's cos they can have babies so easily and we went through so much to have what we have so maybe it's natural to feel like this? Any thoughts would be gratefully appreciated.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Ella*

*Spooks  *

*Pinkcat*  , I don't know what happened during the birth for you but feel for you!

I too bought MB, crib & cotbed. I got a swanky gliding crib 2nd hand off ebay- near new! We barely used Moses basket as she naps in her rocker in the day.


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat, I know how you feel, my birth experience was pretty rotten to, basically had 27 1/2 hr labour, noah's heartrate kept dropping, they had to put a clip on his head, then take samples off his head, then we lost his heartrate completely so they prepped me for c-section, but they first tried ventouse 3 times which failed and eventually got him out with forceps! I had a tough few wks with Noah, nick thought I had pnd but I was just in shock for ages. My labour is a major factor as to why I won't be having anymore.

I get jealous when people tell me there preg hut more so for the bump! I held my friends newborn on weds and did not feel an ounce if broodiness but I do always get jealous of how quickly some people become preg 

Xxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

pinkcat    sounds horrendous.  My friend also had a difficult birth and she found a post-birth debrief helped her.  She actually had two - one a few months after and then one recently after she found out she was expecting again.

juju -   to you too.

snoopy - yes yes yes, i'm still a complete green eyed monster when I hear about other people getting pregnant    And  I've had two aswell, and not twins so I've luckily been through it all twice.  I've come to the conclusion that it'll never go away, I'll just have to live with it!  If it's not been cured this year with every single female relative of child bearing age having a baby then it's never going to be cured    Do you think you'll try for any more babies?  Maybe that'll make it better   

Ella - another vote here for the gliding crib!  Z isn't bothered about the gliding action but the crib is bigger than moses basket and smaller than cotbed so fits in our room nicely.  Although at the moment he's sleeping in there and we're sneaking into the spare room to get some sleep - he's a noisy bugger!  Yet I still don't feel ready to move him into his own room   

Spooks - ooh that's very early for a scan, my clinic like to wait til 7 1/2 - 8 weeks so that you should definitely see a heartbeat.  It's impossible I know but try not to worry too much.  Also, a while ago you asked about picking up spooklet while pregnant - you just have to do it! Your bean spooklet is tucked up safely in there so as long as you don't do anything silly like bungee jumping then it'll be fine   

Supposed to be working while the boys are out so I'd better go.  Love to you all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pinkcat - i had a similar experience as Ju and you. Except i lost 5 pints of blood and baby went to speicial care for a few hours., i was put in HDU over night but they brought baby to me 10 hours later at 2am    i couldn;t move at all and they expected me to look after him, i couldn't lift him in or out of his cot. I told them to look after him in the end as i just couldn't do it. HDU were very good tho. 
But then i was moved to the normal ward and it was horrendous. I was shown BFing once and then left to it, hence i never went back to it.    i feel guilty for that, then i was so tired and ill that i basically demanded they discharged me    which they did in the end. I never got the baby blues either. I have lots missing from my memory and feel sad that we have no photos of baby being born as no camera was allowed and i didn't have him for 10 hours.    
I have to keep asking DH what happend when........etc etc as i have bits missing. 
I rememnber thinking that NO way would i have another baby due to the birth but a week later i was craving to be pg again    I would love to do it again but probably won't cos of money    It does help talking to people, going over it with DH has helped and i still do it now. I was tellingsomeone today about it as they asked and could feel myslef getting a bit upset but i know it helps. 
Counselling would help you hun, just to let it all out. I am afraid of getting pnd incase i haven't got over the birth but so far i'm ok. 
Maybe you could write a birth diary to start with? I thought a c-section would of solved everything but have been told it wouldn't of. I too had to push him out in 3 or else c-section. Luckily i did it. 
You should be proud of youself that you managed to push him out hun


----------



## Mitchie

Hi all.
What traumatic birth stories, I really do feel for you , especially when it seems that sometimes some of the pain and stress could've been avoided, or at least reduced. Thank goodness all the bubs are all well   Big hugs to you all and hope you are finding a way to overcome the bad memories xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

On the labour stories issue, its one of the things that is scaring me about going again....  I havent had the opportunity to talk it over with anyone and will definately have to if we are lucky enough again.  Although Emilys birth was very quick (45 minutes from breaking waters) I was in hospital for two weeks prior to her birth with heavy bleeding from an unkown source, her growth slowed, water increased, I was in lots of pain and she was 5 weeks early, cord was round her neck so had episotomy they delivered her and I held her for 2 mins before she was whisked off to SCBU.  I didnt see her again for 7 hours and didnt get to hold her until a few hours after that.  I never got a chance to try her to the breast or have skin to skin contact until she was 7 days old and I really feel like we missed out on so many of those special moments    I feel so lucky to have her but still feel sad about things....

On the green eyed monster front, I still feel jealous when people announce their pregnancies and have serious bump envy.  I dont think it will ever go away   

what a depressing post!!!!! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  Ive been out watching the great north run today.  I live about 2 minutes from the finishing line so cant really do anything else as all of the roads are closed!  Have made a pact with my cousin that we will do it next year (probably have to walk most of it though    )  although she doesnt know I may have another bambino by then


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

big hugs to you all   

I am soooo envious of pg women! I saw one on TV the other night, she was 7 months i felt a pang of    when i looked at her bump. DH siad to try again we have to save and save which is impossible cos i am on mat leave and my age is against me as my eggs are rotten as it is!    so its a no to us trying again       (unless we win the lottery or DHs swimmers change tactic!)


----------



## Tiny21

Hi all
Tried to catch up again. 

Spooks, keeping everything crossed for your next scan    , sure all will be well and you will see that little flicker, sure there will be    but good ones    xxx

Mitchie - kids at school at that age are good, they are just so young! Used to teaching Y5/6 so opposite end, now being part time I teach all years but Y1/2 so quite varied!! 

Chrispx - re moses basket, we borrowed one and used it for quite some time - it was good as had it downstairs not on it's stand and could lift LO upstairs in it (in theory asleep) he was also right next to me in bed so that I could easily feed him without barely moving (believe me that was good, esp as winter baby like yours and v cold over night!), then he moved to a crib and then to a cot (we were lucky in that crib and moses basket were on loan)  

Pinkcat - sounds like your birth was pretty traumatic, I thought mine was quite bad but not too bad compared to yours and the other stories, I feel sad that I only got LO for a minute or so before being whisked away for repair but at least LO was fine and with OH straight away so can't complain. I think working it through somehow could be good. We also had great care so were v lucky.  How is your little man? 

Snoopy - yes I do feel envy when I see or hear of others being pregnant, I loved being pregnant and loved my bump so much, it does make me feel sad thinking that we can never just have sex and we have no idea if we will try again but the thought of all those jabs and trips to clinic etc. etc. is so daunting and financially it would be really hard as well, not really caught up financially with the cost of getting our gorgeous little man. We would like a sibling for little man though and haven't got time on our side. It is so unfair and I think it just reminds you again of that but as someone said we have no idea of how others get thier bumps either - I often felt like wearing something saying this wonderful bump is the result of awful heartache, thousands of pounds and  many many invasive and painful procedures think yourself lucky if you just bonked!!!!   I know how I felt when we kept having failed txs seeing others bumps and always assuming they just had sex and feeling so envious of them but they might have gone through more than us - sorry rambling there - bit carried away. We are so lucky to have our little man and we are grateful daily. 

Hi to Mitchie, Elie, Alf, Helly, Mighty Mini (how is your little man? ), Teresa, Ella, JuJu, Lizi & Piplingstocking and anyone else   

Little man has settled really well at nursery and I have finally started work (I was poorly my first week), nursery seem really pleased and surprised by how quickly he has settled, lets hope it continues, he always cries when I leave him which is awful but they say quite quickly he settles. It is hard working and being a Mum and I am only part time but LO is waking most night again several times at the moment so going through a pretty tough time - not sure why - teeth maybe Seemed to have a sore tummy the other night but so difficult to know, know we are v tired! 

Tiny xxx


----------



## Ella*

Oh ladies  , those birth experiences are awful  . 
*Pinkcat*, really glad you could write it down, I hope it helps you a little somehow 

I actually feel blessed that I had a c sect  when I read how awful it was for some of you. Induction repeatedly failed so I hadn't even gone through a problem in labour & as major as a c sect was ( tho mine counts as an elective as not emergency sect) & scared stiff when I couldn't feel legs & imagined what was going on behind curtain the team were fantastic, absolutely brilliant, supportive and pro whatever we wanted. Had skin to skin as soon as out of theatre, prob 15 mins after birth & bf immediately thanks to a hospital who are so pro you'd almost be scared to get any formula out, but they supported that too. There was one mw who I didn't gel with but as turnover was crazy & must have seen 20 whilst there it wasn't too bad but if I had one to one with her for too long... hmm.. I was however let out after night 2 having had a c sect  but guess I had been uncomplicated bar obvious pain & know they needed the beds? as v busy but was desperate to get home anyway!)
Now, isn't it funny that at a hospital I found superb, they have a feedback sheet about every stage of your care to fill in- I gave praise, yet *Pinkcat*, bet you didbn't get one as they know it wouldn't be good! I would write to the department, it will be cathartic!
Mind you, having said all that, we did get mucked around somewhat during inductions! but that's nothing.

No more pg for us partly due to cost/age etc but we do have 2 frozen ones & I don't know what to do. As I would need bloods for immunes done and then immune drugs it cost almost as much as a some places charge for a fresh cycle. We are still paying off tx, may as well say how much- £25K!!  & that doesn't include the two goes we got on the NHS! However, we are truly happy, I don't yearn for another (well not yet) & to be honest had really wondered if we'd ever be parents, so to be parents we find amazing every minute of every day. Not saying those of you going for 2nds don't feel the same mind!!! Just saying as difficult as our situation is re cost & age, fortunately I don't crave no2 anyway  To be honest, seeing my friend run around after her toddler whilst tending youngster leaves me wondering if I'd find it too much anyway 

Ooh, that was long!!


----------



## Ella*

OOh, I hate being last one to write when I have written loads and then no one writes for a while. I worry I offended someone lol. I might have to delete my birth ramblings.
I feel in hindsight that perhaps it wasn't tatcful to say how wonderful mine went (within reason considering c sect) after some of your ordeals   
Just meant, it shows my hospital are confident they are trying hard when they offer a feedback form yet no feedbck form for those of you who would have had a lot to say!


----------



## LiziBee

Ella -  Just busy not put off by your comments!!
Sorry to run but have some shopping to do or we wont eat tonight!!
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Ella - don't remove post, think it's important to hear lots of experiences and view points.  Will add my ramblings later as don't have time at mo.


----------



## Ella*

*Lizi, Alf, PinkCat*  phew, am glad I haven't offended.

Pinkcat Mini- I also had the 'can't move so can't get out of bed to baby' for first 12 hours or so. Middle of the night after c sect a mw comes round, a nice one mind, and checks over LO & says she has dirty nappy, did I want her to change it?  Well if she isn't then who was going to Maybe she was just being polite?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pinkcat/ella - My birth was quite bizarre but the care i got was unbeliveable during the labour and delivery. The aftercare while in HDU was very good too except when the nightshift came on    it was them that thought i could lift baby in and out      i didn't have skinn to skin cos he had to go to SCBU but they didn't offer it after either    Oh well, we are both ok so no harm done i suppose   
Then when i went to the post birth ward it all went down hill 
The birth itself hasn't put me off as without the cons and MWs me and baby wouldn't be alive today. I couldn't thank them enough it was the post birth ward i would like to string up    I more or less discharged myself!


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

I said I'd be back later, so hear I am to add my ramblings.

I'm with Ella in that I was so relieved when they decided on a section, I was scared stiff of something going wrong during labour that I just wanted her out. Of course we'll never know, but I do wonder whether I could of ended up with a similar situation as Pinkcat had I managed to get to the pushing stage (stopped dilating at 4cm even with strong regular contractions, never got any further) - when they did the section they were apologising about all the pushing and tugging going on because J was positioned in such on odd way that they couldn't get hold of her head properly to get her out - so I do wonder whether she would have got stuck had she tried to come naturally. 
My heart goes out to those of you who have had traumatic births and hope that by putting it in writing and the resulting chat has been of some help in coming to terms with everything.

My aftercare was also somewhat patchy. I was taking antidepressants throughout my pregnancy and was told that although unlikely J would need to be monitored hourly for the first 24hrs and regularly thereafter for any signs of withdrawals - good job it was unlikely that she would show any signs as her observation sheet had all of two obs on it  . I was never shown how to breast feed. J was _put_ onto my breast once we got out of theatre (I wasn't encouraged or helped to be part of that process) and I was never shown or helped after that. I had to ask a midwife to check her latch as it was hurting more than I thought it should have. It's strange really cos I also know of a couple of ladies who gave birth at the same hospital at the same time who where swampd by midwives trying to get their LO's to breastfeed - seemingly no pattern to midwives response!


----------



## Mitchie

hi All,
Ella; I too feel a bit guilty about having a 'bearable' birth ! Dont get me wrong, it wasnt a walk in the park, but like a few have mentioned, mine ended in an emergency c/s as Alfie was back to back, head at a awkward angle (and a whopping 9.5lb we later found out !!), so after 17hrs labour and stuck at 9cm plus Alfies hb slowing, a c/s it had to be. Never thought it would be so 'straightforward' and 'easy' ish ! 
Aftercare was pretty bad, they just seemed too busy and rushed. Pinkcat, i too had the bed scenario in the wee hours, trying to get to Alfie but physically just could not, it was heartbreaking.  I spent 1 night in hosp after c/s and was sent home without painkillers !!!!!!!! MW saw me next day, waddling all hunched up and asked what painkillers i was on, and when i said , erm, none she was horrified ! I actually didnt think it was that painful though    You know what they say....No Sense No Feeling !
I think what puts me off having another is the dreaded colic mostly!!! It nearly sent me over the edge, literally   and like i think Ella said, i cant imagine having the energy for a toddler plus baby, at my age. Also of course the cost , over £18k to get our Alfie, and the stress and worry and my age.......................I'm just not going there am I ?  
Tiny; Year 5/6.......oh dear, NOT cute ! How is little man now ? I chuckled at your message for a T-shirt......have to be a big t-shirt or little print to get all that on !!   
Pippi, Helly, NM, Alf, Marge, Mini, Juju, Lizi, Eli, Teresal, and ALL ( soz if i missed someone ) xxxxxxxxxx Bug hugs and love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## northernmonkey

hi all,

just a quickie from me before I do the dreamfeed - can't wait until baby decides to sleep through without it so I can get an early night (not that she sleeps through with it anyway!) 

Have just caught up with the posts as it's been a while since I had chance to read.  We've just had a lovely week in Devon which we really needed - dh has been snowed under at work and it was lovely to see him spending some quality time with the girls.  Had loads of cream teas, fish and chips, ice cream etc so am back into my exercise with a vengeance this week...  Anyway enough about me...

Spooks - I don't think I've congratulated you yet - congratulations and well done!!  How wonderful to get your BFP on your first attempt.  I'm sure your next scan will put your mind completely at rest - I'm sure I was told that the earliest a heartbeat can be seen is 6 1/2 weeks so sounds like it was just slightly too early.

Juju - congratulations to you and your DH!!  Do you feel any different now that you're married? How did Noah cope with the journey?

Snoopygirl - yep, I definitely feel jealous of pregnant ladies despite having my two gorgeous girls.  I put it down to the fact that when we come to try for another baby we'll have to go through all the s**t of tx again so I dread something that I should look forward to if that makes sense, and therefore envy those who have managed it the regular way!  Having said that, I do remind myself sometimes that only my close family know about our tx, it's not something I've shared in public, so I can never really assume that other ladies have had an easy journey either. Does that make sense?

Helly - hope you enjoyed watching the run.  I ran it with my sister a few years ago and it was amazing, although we didn't have the best start because we were about 45 mins late arriving and were literally the last two people on the route for about 20 mins....  

Can't remember who was asking about mattresses - Chrispx?? - but just to confuse you even more, we decided to buy a baby nest this time round which is basically a hammock type bed and I have to say baby absolutely loves it.  It took her a few weeks to get used to it but now she sways around in it and looks so comfy.  I'd definitely recommend it, just a shame they don't make adult versions!


Well it's taken me ages to type just this short post (trying to catch up on Spooks from last night at the same time - anyone else watch it?)  I'm going to have to leave it for now otherwise it'll be me dreaming during the feed as well as bubs.  

Hi to everyone else,

NM.
x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ella - don't feel bad, I can't see why anyone would take offence about anything you said?  It's important to talk about good experiences as well as bad otherwise mums-to-be on the thread will think all births are horrific!

AFM - Luke's birth was horrible, completely different to the home water birth I was planning    But in the grand scheme of things I guess it was actually fairly uncomplicated (induction, epidural, normal birth with some tearing).  It still haunted me for years afterwards though just because I was adamant I didn't want an epidural and when I had one I felt like I'd failed   I know it's ridiculous but I'd built myself up to having this beautiful birth - I really didn't expect to have any problems (or pain    )!

In contrast, Z's birth was lovely!  It wasn't my ideal situation (on drip in big teaching hospital with no water birth allowed) but I was more prepared for it not to go to plan 2nd time round.  Also I was more able to stand up for what I wanted.  Midwife was amazing, she stayed with me all the way through just sitting nearby while I got on with it. Remote monitors meant I could move around more which made a huge difference.  Labour and birth was much quicker and less scary and it has sorted out my issues with birth #1.  It was almost enjoyable! And I felt totallly RRROOOOAAAARRRRRR afterwards!  Aftercare was pants though.  On the ward I had a massive bleed and afterwards the midwife told me to leave my curtain open so I could get another patient's attention if it got worse or if I felt faint as they couldn't always come straight away if a patient pressed the alarm button    

Anywho, better go and get dressed.

NM - lovely to see you!  Z used to sleep through but is now up 2 or 3 times a night for feeding....  He's desperate for solids I think but I'm hping to hold out a couple more weeks.  Saying that, Eli...G and I gave him some banana on Monday and he scoffed it in 5 secconds flat so maybe he is ready!

Right i am going to get dressed now!  xx


----------



## Ella*

*Mitchie*, omg I can't believe I forgot that wind! - shoulders especially. It was about 15 hrs after section I couldnt move & assumed painkillers had worn off. My anaesthetist saw me getting help going to the bathroom & said you know you are down for morphine if you need it. It was that bad & obviously looked it! Eventually one midwife guessed it was the wind & got me peppermint water, it improved quickly after that. Was the most debilitating thing ever!!! Why didnt they offer p water from beginning? Cannot believe you got sent home with no pain killlers  I used anti inflams for a while.


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks - any news?............


----------



## spooks

hi everyone

ella    I'm sure no offence was taken by anyone - just all too busy with LO's to reply asap I'm sure.

 big hugs to those with stressful birth stories
strange thing is I had a great birth (yes really  ) - no pain relief at all (may have mentionned that once or twice before    ) but after the birth I was a complete mess and wasn't allowed home for days - almost like I had post traumatic stress - i kept going over it in my head *all* the time and asking dh about it *all* the time, in the end I wrote every single thing that happened down and that seemed to help. my MW care was, on the whole, great but there was one horror and I did complain about her. 
For those that had a traumatic time - I don't suppose it's ever too late to write to your hospital and give them some recommendations about patient care - can't do any harm.

Sorry I haven't done personals - so tired at the moment

all was well at the scan  they offered me another one in 2 weeks for reassurance but we've decided to wait til the 12 week nhs one as we're quite relaxed now (and finding it hard to fit in appointments with baby spooks keeping us so busy!) 
I saw a pregnant woman the other day and was jealous    even though i was telling myself 'I am pregnant myself' - very strange - guess we still grieve for the baby we can't have with our DP/DH's and we should tell ourselves that it's okay to feel like this. 
got to go to bed - it's sooo late for me


----------



## spooks

alf -  just posted this when i saw your message


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks - great news about the scan (not that I've been checking for news every 5 minutes for the last couple of days.......) Assume they didn't find a second one hiding then   

Night night all


----------



## HellyS

Fantastic news spooks!!!   well done on waiting until 12weeks, I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck second time round too  

Ella - little miss worry pants   of course you haven't upset anyone. All birth stories are lovely to hear, if they were all scary our pregnant ladies would be terrified!!!! Hope you and princess are well xxx

Just a quick one, I'm sitting in the car with a sleeping Emily whilst dh collects our prescription!!!!! We start sniffing next Saturday!!!

Love to all of you lovely ladies


----------



## spooks

all the best helly   

alf - no just the one, really! I have photographic evidence     although dh has now started saying what if  there's another one,  after the nurses comment    
then he started saying about the next time we have tx        and has mapped out the best possible time for it     
I don't think it has really sunk in yet that it's worked, we are so very lucky 

our newly wed has been very quiet recently - hope all is well   

tiny - I laughed at your slogan suggestion  - think it would be better on a scarf to get all that wording on


----------



## margesimpson

Helloooooo!


Gawd, I haven't been on for what seems like ages - just a whirlwind recently - so just spent ages catching up, so just a quicky post. Baby Simpson has been meeting his cousins, which is wonderful because they all live abroad, which is rubbish!


Spooks - huge congrats! How exciting! 


Juju - congratulations Mrs! Was it just lovely?


I'm already thinking I'd like to try for number 2 as soon as seems right! Probably lack of sleep sending me doolally?


Actually the sleeps are going really well - he's such a good baby thank heaven, as the BFing saga continues....mastitis on and off whenever I come off antibiotics!    Any suggestions welcome, but think I'll have to start introducing baby rice or something soon as he's a hungry wee Horris!


As for birth stories - my labour started fine until the pre-eclampsia set in and ended in C-section. The hospital staff were great except for not weighing him on discharge, so we missed the fact that he wasn't really getting any milk! 


Hope you're all doing well and loving being yummy or soon to be, mummies!


Mx


----------



## Ella*

*Spooks *great news about scan!
*Helly*, sniffing- wow, really happening now, very exciting!
*Marge*- hows your c sect? Another thread is discussing feeling there, numbness. Is yours?
*Chrispx*, made a mattress choice? 

Pippi, Tiny, Alf, Suze, SarW, Mitchie, PinkCat, Northern Moneky, Juju, Ju, Teresa, Minil and everyone else!


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks - photographic eveidence - okay, I'll stop making comments now............................we haven't had any twins for a while now........................Helly you're next on the list to go again how does two sound   

Helly -


> We start sniffing next Saturday!!!


 - is DH sniffing too in sympathy?? Seriously though hope all goes well....

Ella - numb c-section scar - mine was initially but is alot better now although can't for the life of me think when it started to get better - some time beteen birth and two years 

Another sign that J is growing up - first time today with no naps at all..............where's my baby gone?...............

Love to all
ALF xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Hello! 
Sorry I've been a bit quiet, lots of horrid things going on the details of which I wont go into here but which basically boil down to a number of family members and close friends being in hospital for some quite serious issues (all separate, before you start thinking we've all come down with a mystery bug!!)
Anyway, really really pushed for time so will just say this, I am still planning to go to the DCN meeting at the weekend, the best way I can think for anyone to spot me is to say I will have an orange ribbon tied to my handbag, nappy bag and picnic bag. Looking forward to seeing some of you there, please do say 'hi' if you see me, it would be so nice to put faces to your names!

Marge - poor you  the best info I have on recurrent mastitis can be found here
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/recurrent-mastitis.html
I do hope you can get it sorted.

love and hugs to all
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## margesimpson

Hiya all,


Ella - My C-section scar has been healing really well, but its a little tender where the cut underneath is. Hoping to start pilates soon - to get a bit stronger again.


Alf - wow, no naps? It's amazing how quickly they grow up. I can't believe we've already had to relegate Freddie's newborn clothes!


Teresa - how have you recovered from your section?


Mx


Lizibee - thanks babe - will have a wee read - anything that might help!


----------



## HellyS

ah Alf - no naps    Your baby is definitely becoming a big girl    but you are going to experiencing so many new and wonderful things along the way, so not all sad   .....and yes DH is sniffing in sympathy    I like him to be involved in every step of the way    and im totally ignoring your other comment on the twins front.........

Lizi - Hope all of the friends and family are recovering    sounds like you are having a rough time at the minute   

Hope everyone is ok.  Im off to my grandmas tomorrow as a suprise for her 80th birthday.  She is obsessed with Emily and even if she gets nothing else an overnight visit from her "baby princess" (Im the original princess   ) will make her day - im so excited to see her face   

love as always
xxx


----------



## chrispx

Hello all, i've been abit awol recently....i'm going to read back a few pages to have a catch up.


----------



## spooks

twins, twins, twins, twins yes definitely due some on here and now i know it's not me I'm nominating Helly       


sorry that's all for tonight have to go to bed so very tired all the time and feeling very,very sick but loving it   
 
will try to post more soon


----------



## HellyS

Spooks - Not sure whether to do    or    or    ha ha ha!!!!  How are you feeling?  Many symptoms?  hope you are well   

Hope everybody is having a lovely weekend.  We have a poorly little kitten today so have been to the emergency vet, got back and Emily developed a temperature and a poorly tummy so day 1 of sniffing is going well   

love as always
xx


----------



## chrispx

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the advice about moses baskets, cribs & mattresses. We still haven't made any purchases yet, but i'm thinking get a moses basket for downstairs & the first few weeks, then my cousin has offered to loan us her crib so have that in our bedroom when moses basket gets abit small. Oh i don't really know.

NM- Hammock sounds cool, were did you get that from?

Ella/spooks- nice to hear your births were fine..  

Mini/pinkcat- sounds like you had a rough time, but i suppose i have to read good & bad to be prepared. Although i haven't really read the birth part in my book..   

Spooks- Good to hear all ok with scan.

Helly- Good look with sniffing, hope kitten & emily ok.

Lizibee- Oh hope your family & friends get well soon. Hope DCN meeting goes well, look forward to reading how it was.

I had another question for you knowledgable ladies but i've forgot now, oh well i'm sure it will come back & i will post again.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

have you chosen a pram yet? I miss our pram chats!!    The oyster goes down well on this thread!!


----------



## teresal

mini -- that seems so long ago when we where all chatting about prams etc   

spooks -- hope you are feeling ok   

helly -- poor you thats all you need when starting sniffing, hope it all goes well and the LO and the kitten get better soon    

pippi -- what are you up to at the moment, hope the boys are ok    

chris -- its all decisions decisions    you will get there in the end, ohh and forgetting things i would get used to that now    

nm -- how are you hunny
   
marge -- my section is healing, still have a wee bit that keeps opening up (about an inch long) where the drainage tube was, probably doesn't help that thats where all the fat sits when i'm sitting down    hows the wee man doing, hope the mastitis is getting better, will give you a text soon about meeting up somewhere, we are just changing the car at the moment for a more family car instead of DHs rally car then i will get out and about without it costing a fortune just to start it   

lizi -- hope you enjoyed the DCN metting   

alf -- your little one is growing up, why can't they just stay babies   

paws -- how are you and your LO doing   

juju -- is it this week you are back to work   

on the section front, mine is still a bit numb not as bad as it was but feels funny, just have to remember all the stuff they had to cut through to get in there, i won't start on about my horrid birth again think you have all heard enough about that. 
well my little miss is doing great she is now sleeping from 7pm through till about 6am (wish it was nearer 7am) probably won't last i know but we are making the most of it while we can. she now really knows who i am and is getting clingly, didn't go down to well with the in laws last weekend when she wouldn't go to them (i was so happy) MIL did comment that i have her spoilt rotten but who cares what she says, i will not let her intimidate me or take over my child ever again   

well thats me, have managed to do a half decent post while meredith was sleeping and then dh keeping her amused but looks like its mummy time now, hi to anyone i have missed and hope you have all had a good weekend    

teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Evening ladies, quick post, sorry!

My wedding was fab, so so perfect and Scotland is beautiful x

Teresa, ahh bless you for remembering, yes, I'm back tomorrow!

Spooks, glad everything is going good

Helly, good luck with the tx hun x

I loved our pram talk. Noah's nearly outgrown his pram nearly and us now 99% in the pushchair attachment . In centre parcs last week he spent most of the week in the pram bit and it was like having my baby back. I love my choice sk much, it's sk nice to push!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry been awol, will have more time to post in my lunchbreaks now


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pinkcat - did you give him calpol before his jabs? We gave it an hour before and he slept through it, only woke for a breif second. 
I use a monitor for when hes upstairs in the day. Playpen is a good idea tho.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Or he could sleep in his rocker chair?


----------



## Pootle77

Me again!  I lurk but rarely post, don't know how you girls find the time!  Am typing one handed while burping little man so have to be quick.

We were told not to give Calpol before jabs as it can dampen the bodies response and only to give it if we really needed to post jabs.  Have to say he hated the first lot but was ok with the 2nd lot, 3rd lot next week.  Think all the needles and stuff in special care got him used to being stabbed   

Little man sleeps in the pram bit of his buggy downstairs during the day.

We got our mattresses off eBay, can't remember the name of the company but it was just under £100 for cot bed, pram and moses basket mattresses and delivery so seemed a good deal.  The cot bed one is sprung too as it has to last as long as he fits in the cot bed, so about 5/6ish.

Went to DCN meeting on Saturday and met LiziBee.  Good to put a face to a name and her girls are gorgeous.

Hope everyone is doing ok. x.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I was told my a MW to give it hour before


----------



## Pootle77

Isn't it great how they all say something different!?  Would be easier if they all gave the same advice.


----------



## HellyS

Im another one who was advised to give calpol an hour before and Emily didnt suffer too much with any of hers.  Saying that ask me again when she has to have another one - I imagine it will be slightly different when she knows what they are doing!!!!!

pinkcat - how about a travel cot? The one the inlaws used for Emily was quite a size and could quite easily be used to play in too   

Juju - Hope work went ok   

hope everyone is ok 
xx


----------



## juju81

Hmmm, I was also told 30mins-hr before.  Did nothing for Noah tho, he screamed with all 3.  The 2nd lot affected him afterwards the most to, thats the one with meningitus I think!

Works was good, am quite pleased to be back now actually, yes I am probably mental!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Pootle - it was lovely to see you, and your little man is gorgeous too!
Suze and Sar - sorry I didn't manage to find you!
Olivia - I don't think there was a dry eye in the house. So lovely to see what you mean to us and what we mean to you and Walter.   
The girls really enjoyed the creche but I'm really excited at the prospect of them going to workshops too in a few years. One little shock though, we bumped into a mum from our toddler group! I was sort of aware she was a single mum by choice (so to speak) but never imagined she would be at the DCN conference. Had a little word before we left and made it plain that our friends don't know and I'm not ready for them to find out yet. She's agreed not to mention it but I have to say that after everything else we discussed at the conference I'm not so worried about that prospect any more.

On injections, yes it would be fab if we all got the same advice! Honestly I don't know whether to calpol or not, I still think good distraction during or immediately after stabbing is the key!

Teresal - it is NOT spoiling it is attachment parenting!!

Lots going on here, really really busy so have to go.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## olivia m

Lizi - it was really lovely to meet you at last...and of course your family too.  Walter and I were hugely moved by the tributes paid to us.
I do hope you and other FFers present on Saturday found the day valuable.  Despite all that DCN has done and will continue to do in the realms of public policy etc. I still think the most important thing we do is bring people together to share stories and gain support from each other.
Olivia


----------



## teresal

hi ladies

on the calpol front, i was told not to give it before her jabs just incase there was some rreason that she never got them but to give it when we got back home.. just back from the first jabs, don't know who cried more meredith or me    DH says i have to stay at home the next time cos i was so upset for her (you would think in this day there would be another way of giving jabs), poor wee thing has got 2 plasters on her legs    on the upside she is fine now and is sleeping, think its me that is still traumatised

got our bookstart giftpack when we where at the health centre today, more books, toothbrush and toothpaste, tommy tippie beaker and a place mat   

lizi -- thanks hunny, we have definately bonded     shes going to be a mummys girl thats for sure    

pinkcat -- ohh hair falling out, hope mine doesn't do that, i have fine hair as it is   

mini -- hiws you and CJ doing    

juju -- YES you are mental     hows Noah getting on at childminders and how are you at leaving him    

pootle -- how are you and your wee man    

spooks -- hows you doing, morning sickness at all    

helly -- hows the sniffing going    

right my time is up, my little princess is waking and will just need at cuddle    

teresa xx


----------



## teresal

wow its gone quiet on here, hope everyone is ok and enjoying being mummys or being pregnant


----------



## HellyS

Im still here just havent got much to say


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm stil here, we are still struggling with lucas' reflux    wakes about 7 times in the night, takes an hour to feed, hey ho!


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello - sorry to butt in ladies.  Mini - I think you can get wedge-shaped matresses that are supposed to be good for reflux - means Lucas would sleep with head higher than tummy.  I may be making that up, but am sure I've heard it somewhere!    

J x


----------



## HellyS

Mini - Ive posted on the reflux thread but if you have any questions at all please ask or PM me    We have had a long hard 2 years with our LO (but LOADS of gorgeous happy times too   ) which involved ng and nj tubes and quite a big op but we are still here to tell the tale!!!!!

Heres just a few bits of advice Ive picked up along the way...

Raise the head of the cot (I just used a few books) 
Give small feeds often
Wind VERY regularly
Let him stay upright for a while after feeds
Dont let any HV, GP's, Nurses etc fob you off!!!

You can buy a thing to put in the cot that allows baby to sleep on their side safely - was the only thing that helped us to get any sleep!  Sending you lots of   

love to everyone else
xxxxxxxxxx

Ps - sniffing going well


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
I'm still here too, had 3 weeks of Alfie being poorly, he never semed to get over 1 thing before he caught something else....high temp, then cold, then cough, then ear infection, then cutting 4 canines. other than that nothing else much for me to say either!
Love and thoughts to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mitchie sorry to hear LO hasn't been well   

Helly - its just the feeding that is a problem really. He isn't sick anymore but just won't feed like he used to, hes always pushing the bottles away. He doesn't cry just doesn't want it. Hes on 1 sachet of gavicson. He has 5 feeds a day, more or less every 3 hourly so not sure how i can give him more small feeds!    Hes also waking at night from 4am onwards, it could be every few mins. Hes not distressed, just wakes    He used to sleep through but now its a nightmare. The cot is raised and we have had to buy a special pillow as he has flat head which the cranial ostepath said could be causing him pain. We only had 1 session withher last week, hve another one on thurs. 
I'm going to get Dr Brown bottles tomorow and go back to the GP. 

This is all new to me as hes only just got it.


----------



## eli..g

i'm here too!

Not that i'm here much at the mo...!  Really struggling with bed times as Fin is now in big boy bed and doesen't stay there too much!!  He climbed out of his cot and fell on floor about a month ago now, frightening the life out of us all, and giving himself a really nasty shock and big bruise!  None of us getting too much rest at the moment!!

We could not get to the DC meet this time, work commitments took over... shame!

On the colic front, our probs were not as bad as helly's but we certainly did our fair share ofscarey hospitals visits, dr browns bottles bottles worked to make some improvements here!

Love to all xx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning

Also still here but a very quick fly past for Mini....

J didn't have colic so I'm afraid I have no word of wisdom there but just one thought, J went through a similar thing of pushing her bottles away at aabout the same age, it turned out to be teeth, well at least using teething gel helped - I'd put some on before a feed give it  few moments to work then she was much better at taking the bottle.  Don't know if this will be of any use (and don't want to belittle it if its colic related) but thought it might be worth a mention.


Love to all
Alf


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

thanks alf, its reflux not colic well we think anyway    might try that with the gel.


----------



## LiziBee

Still here, just very very busy with stuff.
Mini - sorry to hear about that. 
Helly - keep sniffing!
Eli - sorry to have missed you. M went into her big bed on Friday. Bed guards all the way down the sides - she fell out the bottom of the bed  I think it is improving her sleeping, plus it is so nice to feed her in bed (she doesn't like our bed, I think it's because she finds the duvet so heavy).
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

I'm here too but struggling with sleep deprivation and general crazy life stuff.

Luke turned 3 at the weekend, I can't believe my baby is such a big boy now!  He also officially started pre-school this morning.  He skipped in like he'd been going for years while I was all sniffly by the door   Zachary is now a lovely, smiley little boy - I can't believe he was such an unhappy baby, everyone comments on how happy he is now. He's had a few bits of finger food but we've not started weaning properly yet.  Fingers crossed that it will improve his sleeping!  He's awake at least 5 times a night at the moment and I've resorted to co-sleeping.  I doze off while he's feeding so at least I get some rest. 

mini - you have my sympathies about the difficult nights, it's exhausting isn't it?   I don't have any other suggestions about things you could try I'm afraid.  How is he doing with his weight?  Is he still gaining?  Get back to the GP if you are worried (personally wouldn't bother with the HV but that's becasue mine is useless!), if nothing else it'll put your mind at rest.

Mitchie - poor alfie    I hate the start of winter, we always get loads of bugs - we were at the hospital 2 weeks ago with Luke after he got a nasty cold.  Hope Alfie feels better soon xx

Eli - hello!  Bring on December!  Let's do something with the boys (children!) soon x

Sorry for missing people out, gotta get some lunch before I pass out!  Soooo hungry now that Zachary's feeding all night, I've never been so slim   
P x


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

mini -- poor Lucas, hope the bottles help at least a little, have you spoken to paws, i think baby paws had reflux really bad she might be able to give you some advice as well. ohh flat head, i can imagine that would be a bit sore as well, will he not lay on his side for a while. don't think we will have that problem, Meredith doesn't lay down long enough to get that   . big      and hope it all settles down soon and you get back to a full nights sleep soon    

lizi -- big girl now then, we found that since we put Meredith into her cot she sleeps much better, must be able to move about without knocking into sides of bed    

helly -- hows the sniffing going    

eli -- bet you did get a fright with Fin climbing out of the cot, at least it was just a bruise, am sure he will get used to his big boy bed soon and start to stay in there    

alf -- will log your info to mini in my scatter brain for future reference    probably will have forgotten by the time i get that far    

mitchie -- hope alfie is all better now    

pippi -- hope you had the tissues ready, can't belive he is 3 already. you have my sympathy about being up with Zachary through the night, i am counting my blessings that up to now Meredith hasn't been to bad, i bet he enjoyed his finger food, they must get so fed up of just having milk, am sure if his tummy is full he will sleep better, you have to do what is best for you and Zachary, its easy for HV to say 6 months but all babies are different    

hi to everyone else    

we are doing ok, Meredith is back to waking once in the night, usually about 2am, for a feed, she was sleeping right through but since having her jabs last week she has been waking again, we have tried waking her at 10.30/11 but she either doesn't want it or she will drink some of it but still wake at 2 so we have decided to just leave her now till she wakes, am sure she will settle herself down again soon, apart from that all is good, still loving (and can't still believe it) being a mummy and just love spending all my time with her, we are going to the dentist tomorrow and are going to get her registered as well, am hoping that if she starts going now she won't be as scared as i am when she gets bigger   

teresa xx


----------



## northernmonkey

Still here too ladies but not getting chance to post much.  We are all well, can't believe baby will be 6 months old in a few days, don't know where the time has gone.  We are going to try the blw instead of purees this time and gave her a quarter of pear at the weekend just to practise as she's not very coordinted at the mo.  Didn't take her long to catch on though and as she has two teeth already she bit off a big chunk which sent me into a mad panic and I instincively scooped it out of her mouth before she had chance to handle it herself..... Not sure if my neurotic side can handle such things.... Decided to give it a go again the next night with a piece of brocolli and judging by her nappy yesterday she definitely got a lot of it down...    

Mini - sorry to hear your poor little boy is having a struggle, you must be absolutely exhausted.    Do you have anyone who could come to take over for one night just to let you catch up on some sleep? I'd forgotten until alf said but our little one got her first tooth at 4 months and before that she had days where she just didn't seem interested in milk either, she would be on and off the boob and squirming around when she was on it.  I thought she just wasn't hungry, but looking back I'm sure it was her teeth.  Hopefully that might be the reason with Lucas so fingers crossed he will have his appetite back soon and you'll have one less thing to worry about (fortunately i don't have any experience of reflux so I'm not trying to tell you that that's not the reason Lucas isn't keen on his bottle, just that I hope it is his teeth then that bit might be short lived IYKWIM!)   

Pippi - I would still love to meet up after I couldn't make it last time so let me know if you arrange something with eli!

Teresa - hello!  I would love to meet up with you too sometime - I will hopefully be visiting my parents in Cumbria sometime soon so perhaps we could meet in Carlisle - I think I remember you saying you work there so I assume that would be do-able for you?

Hi to everyone else, got to grab some lunch quickly before picking my big girl up from nursery.

x


----------



## teresal

NM -- yeah i would love to meet up with you when you come up, carlisle is fine for me, just let me know when you are coming up and we can organise it. think i would be like you with the pear, am still not decided if we will do puree or BLW, still have a wee while to decide on that one, think Meredith will probably decide for us anyway    glad all is going well with the girls and i don't know where the time goes either, my little munchkin is 10 weeks on friday   

after the dentist tomorrow we are going to pop into our clinic for a visit and let them see one of their miricles, DH and i are so looking forward to seeing them, i was a bit concerned about going at first cos didn't know if people waiting for tx would get upset at seeing a baby in there but as DH says they will be able to see with their own eyes that IVF does work   

xx


----------



## northernmonkey

That's great Teresa, I will let you know nearer the time.  I know what you mean about taking Meredith tomorrow, I had to take our older daughter to all my appts when trying for # 2 as I simply don't have any babysitters. At first I felt really awkward about it but then decided that as you say, she was proof that tx does work.  And after a few unsuccessful cycles when I started to doubt that we would manage another pregnancy, it used to make me feel better seeing other ladies popping in with their newborns cos I could see that the clinic must still know what they were doing!!  So enjoy showing her off tomorrow!!  ps gave baby a rice cake and some mango tonight which she loved - had a little bit of gagging but I restrained myself and it was over in seconds!


----------



## *ALF*

Teresa -


> think Meredith will probably decide for us anyway


 That's exacty what Jess did, after a couple of weeks of spoon feeding purees she adamently refused a spoon, so I had no choice but to go down the BLW route!!

Mini - was thinking reflux and typing colic - that's what comes of trying to type whilst stopping J from adding her own message!! Hope you find a solution soon! Probably no help what-so-ever but J has always been a good sleeper but she would go through phases of waking up every night for an hour or two, it would go on for a week or two and then she'd start sleeping through again - it stopped as quickly as it started and I never worked out a reason for them, she'd do it every couple of months, I just learnt to grin and bear it as I knew it was a relatively short lived phase that would stop. Maybe L is doing something similar?

Pippi - Happy belated birthday to Luke


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

his phase has lasted a month!!


----------



## teresal

awww bless him mini, it must be so frustrating when he won't take his bottle, does the gaviscon make the milk thicker i bet you are absolutely knackered hunny


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

yeah makes it thicker, its either filling him up or hes in pain, the nights are a mystery!


----------



## *ALF*

Mini -


> his phase has lasted a month!!


 ah maybe not a phase then, sorry. Have you tried a larger teat size to try and make it easier if the milk is thicker. Did you get some Dr Brown bottles? I'll shut up now as don't seem to be of any use...................... but will send loads of


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

got the bigger teats!    Getting the Dr Browns tomorrow. The sleep thing hasn't changed since the gaviscon, not sure if its related or what? We saw a cranial osteopath who said the reflux is being managed and the sleeping couild be his flat head causing pain??    we got a special pillow for him. 

Today i hardly let him lie down apart from his sleeps. so we'll see what tonight brings. after each feed i kept him up in his chair.


----------



## Mitchie

We all seem to have our hands full at the mo dont we ?
Mini; Poor you, and Lucas    I wish babies had some kind of display panel that could tell us the exact problem and solution ! If only it were that easy eh ?   Alfie didnt have reflux, but his colic made feeding bad too, it was a nightmare. Glad the reflux mummies have given u advice, hope it helps. We also took Alfie to a cranial oesteopath and she really did help. 
Hi to all and hugs and love as always.
Alfie's still poorly, ear infection hadnt cleared up from 1st course of anti-biotics , so onto another course, Ho hum.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sorry just a quickie, I'm so tired after being up 5 times with Z last night and twice with Luke   It's amazing how you manage to get through with so little sleep!  

NM - would be great to see you lovely.  Did I send you my mobile number?  If I did then text me and we'll arrange something. If I didn't then PM me and I'll send you my number!

Got to go to bed before the feeding frenzy starts again


----------



## spooks

am here and reading but like you all no time to post  - all is well (I think   ) got my 12 week scan coming up - some days don't feel preg or even remember I am as I'm so busy with work and baby spooks and life in general    sicky feeling gone completely (bit worrying because I was soooooo sick with baby spooks,  trying to be    but do feel very diff to last time 
will let you know how I get on      

mini - baby spooks had bad reflux - not as bad as helly's LO but she was in hosp and fed by ng tube etc (sounds like I'm trying to compete      I'm just trying to say it was quite severe)  she was on gavisgon til she started cows milk at a year old - but she never refused the bottle - I know all babies are different but perhaps there's something else going on with Lucas - maybe GP could investigate a bit more - once you have one problem diagnosed they all too often put everything down to that - hope it gets sorted    I can't really offer any more advice than has already been given   

love to all,    spooks


----------



## Pootle77

These little ones are sent to make life difficult aren't they, not that we'd change them for the world!

Been to A+E and then on the observation ward with little man as he was pooing blood, turns out he's allergic to cow's milk protein so now has some hideous smelling special formula.  Wish breast feeding had worked out then we wouldn't be in this situation, at least until it came to weaning.

I do read but never have time to post, sorry girls. x.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pootle - ahh hun hope LO is ok   

spooks - blimey 12 weeks scan, where has the time gone, before we know it you will be giving birth to your twins!       

I've changed his bottles to Dr Bs and have a docs appt on fri, i;m not leaving until they do something about his refusing his bottles and the bloody none sleeping


----------



## spooks

hi pootle  sorry to hear little pootle has been poorly - better to find out now and get it sorted than later on I say  
and please don't beat yourself up about the Breast feeding. By coincidence I just read the last 2 posts on this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196155.msg3651800#msg3651800

about people having problems with B-feeding and it made me feel a bit relieved that I wasn't the only one that had a tricky time with it. TBH if I have as many probs this time around (all being well with little spooklet  ) as the the 1st time I won't be doing it at all.  
take care 

mini


> before we know it you will be giving birth to your twins!


 let it go girl    that's going to be the *next* pregnancy on here not mine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

awww i'm only joking!!


----------



## Pootle77

Mini - you sock it to them at the drs.  There has to be something they can do 'cos little one doesn't sound right.  I don't think I'm far from you, I'll come storming in with you, with both our boys screaming, they'll do anything to get us out!!   

Spooks - so glad you put that link to the breastfeeding thread, I suffered for weeks struggling to feed little man and felt so guilty when I had to stop - it was that or a nervous breakdown    Tried fenugreek, domperidone, expressing, feeding all day every day and nothing worked.  Had that many people watch him feed and no one could work out why it didn't work.  Thinking of you for your scan.

Pippi - hope you get some sleep!

Mitchie - hope Alfie gets better soon.

Hi to everyone else. x.


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Sorry have not been posting for ages. Have not been able to use the computer as I have developed carpal tunnel and wrists have been in hard restrictive splints and typing was impossible been having physio and have now soft splints and can type again. pain was pretty bad certain ways I move my wrists but all getting better. The physio say s its very common in new mums so just need to do my exercises and am having weekly physio which is really helping.

All good with baby paws had really funny few weeks trying to start weaning baby paws refused pointblank to open his mouth for the spoon was choking on anything that was not a puree. But 2 days ago after nearly 6 weeks of refusing to open his mouth he just done it. Am so glad as had visions of him going to school still refusing to eat.    

Mini - REFLUX is a nightmare.    Have only read back last few days and have so much sympathy for you. Looking back baby paws cried a lot till he was about 3 months the Paediatrician thought it was a combination of his reflux and colic so they treated him for both he took about an hour for each feed. He is on Omeoprazole ( to reduce acid in stomach) and on 2 x Gaviscon per feed. 1st line treatment of reflux is gaviscon then they add either ranitidine or omeprazole. You could suggest adding one of these to you GP as it will do no harm and will let you know if its the reflux causing the crying.
Or it could be colic. We ended up using colief drops and infacol together for treating the colic and the colief was fab definately reduced the crying but baby paws needed the infacol to help him burp. (he is off the colic stuff now)
I feel that its definately trial and error and would suggest trying some of the colic medicines or adding one of the acid reducing drugs to at least rule it out as the cause of the crying. 
Agree that keeping LO upright for at least 30 min after feed and making sure very well burped helps. It does get easier I promise i remember thinking at the time this is horrendous and will baby paws ever stop crying or being sick.
He has stopped the crying but is still sick most feeds but he is not sore now and it makes all the difference.
Dont know anything about flat head so cant help there. 
Thinking about you and good luck at GP.   


Hi to everyone else will read back and catch up soon.

Take care
Paws x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Another quickie as Z has just woken up.

Spooks - i struggled for weeks before BFing became easier with #1.  2nd time round was much easier, we've had hardly any problems at all.  I think I was more confident with handling a tiny baby 2nd time and also knew how to do it!  Can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks, where has this year gone??


----------



## HellyS

Spooks- 12 weeks already!!!!!!!!!!! Deary me!!  Im sure everything will be fine - the symptoms of pregnancy are obviously different when you are carrying more than one baby      (thats what you get for wishing it on me    ) and stop trying to compete with me on the poorly baby front - I win          Only messing hun   

Mini - You are doing the right thing refusing to leave the docs till they do something.  You know your baby hun xxx    xxx

Pootle - hope your little one feels better very soon with the stinky milk - is it Neocate by any chance?  that one smells like potatoe peelings!!  Mustve been a scare hun   

Hi to everyone else, just a quickie as I want to start doing some Santa shopping online.....!

Sniffing going well thanks to all who were asking   

Love as always
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

New Home this way ........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248655.0


----------

